# THE DUNGEON: (1) Out of Whistle



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

You four will know each other, having each been in the 'Town' of
                         Whistle for a month or so. Life is harsh, eking food and drinkable water from the
                         surrounding countryside is not easy. Yes, countryside. Whistle sits in a cleft upon
                         some Mountainside somewhere in the Dungeon. Near at hand are 3 Portals known
                         to the Residents. Each Portal is Guarded, the first leads to Ever, a Labyrinth-like
                         Maze often traveled by The Weaver's Agents, but thought too Dangerous by Sane
                         Folk. The Guardian is 'Gyrus' a living Stone Being that poses riddles to those who
                         would enter.
                         The Second Portal leads to Cavanaugh's Folly, a 'Dungeon'-like setting populated
                         with all manner of bizarre monster and creature. This Portal is guarded by The
                         Knight of the Green Hand, a fierce Warrior who allows passage to only those who
                         can best him in combat. As well, there are at least 3 documented cities within
                         Cavanaugh's Folly: One ruled by a Gnome King, the Second ruled by 'The Council
                         of Mind' and the third Unknown, having only been mentioned by passing Traders.
                         The Third Portal leads to parts unknown, as all who have attempted crossing have
                         met with Death. Those coming within a few dozen yards of the Portal tell of a
                         strange buzzing in their ears, followed by bright flashes of light that stun and
                         confuse them. Those persisting in closing the distance have all dropped Dead,
                         with blood flowing from their ears, mouth, eyes and nose.
                         A Seer claims that some Malady from Off-world have infected the very Rock of
                         the place, causing these Deaths. Most laugh this off as superstition. The
                         Adventurer who can get past the Portal stands to become rich or Famous, as
                         surely something Immensely Valuable must reside beyond.

                         On Whistle: Whistle gets its name from the obvious sound that the Wind makes
                         when it carries through the Town, which sits on either side of a Deep Gorge. The
                         total inhabitants are a hard thing to estimate, as a census is a chaotic thing in
                         The Dungeon.5,000 is a good guess, though it fluctuates with the Ebb and Flow of
                         the Fortunes of the Monitors. Whistle is ruled by Raka-Eesa, a Half-Blue Dragon
                         Sorcerer, claiming to hail from a World (he calls it a confederation of Worlds where
                         Dragons rule hundreds of Planes) within something called 'The Dragon Empire.
                         Raka-Eesa rules with an iron fist, overseeing the work in the numerous mines
                         around, above and below Whistle. The Half-Dragon's Bullyboys are mostly
                         Hobgoblins, although a large contingent of Ogres and, oddly enough, Dwarfs serve
                         him. Raka-Eesa seeks to Conquer nearby Lands, using the Portals to Ever and
                         Cavanaugh's Folly to find loot, fresh recruits and possible 'War-Tech' as he terms
                         it. Rumor says that the Gnome King in Cavanaugh's Folly knew Raka-Eesa before
                         they were Fished, hailing from the same Dragon Empire. He has many Wondrous
                         Inventions within the City of Clocks, where he rules.

                         On The DUNGEON: The Dungeon is difficult to explain. One could start on a sea of
                         sand, as far as the eye could see sailing some schooner that plied the Winds (and
                         indeed, this is very true in several Zones).You might land on a small rock Outcrop,
                         where a Doorway waited, against the Rock wall. Passing it (and it's guardian), you
                         find yourself on a Glacier, overlooking an ancient city. Traveling through the City,
                         you find a Portal (most likely One of many), leading to a steamy jungle where
                         primitive Insect-Men war ceaselessly against one another, colonies waging eternal
                         battle. A Portal 100 feet up in a tree, leading into an old Bole might leave you
                         atop a plateau, overlooking a Sea of Fire, Dragons and Great Elementals seen in
                         the distance. A dormant lava-pool might lead (via it's Portal) to a 'Dungeon' filled
                         with monsters, Demons and Traps...and many, many Portals. The possibilities are
                         endless, or nearly so. The Monitors are constantly adding, removing and changing
                         the entire Dungeon, although a Monitor will usually tell his Followers within a Zone,
                         so that they can prepare, be that moving, or get ready to stage a War upon
                         wherever their Portals now Open.

                         WHY ADVENTURE IN THE DUNGEON? Some do it to survive, seeking weapons to
                         keep them safe. Some seek the basic necessities, Food, Water, and Shelter.
                         Some seek to dominate others, to colonize, to seek new places to explore, to
                         document their travels in order to help those who come after. Everyone has a
                         reason. For most, there is One reason in the hiding at the back of their Mind. One
                         day, someone WILL find a way to escape the Dungeon.

                         START: So, you find yourselves in 'Brool's Grace', a tavern catering to Miners and Labourers, eating a soup of gruel, composed of thick skinned
                         tubers and some gamy meat best left unknown. The tavern around you is filled
                         with the usual assortment of riff-raff. A dozen Human Laborers, tired from a day's
                         work in the Mines, several Dwarfs, similarly worked, although there's is a Free
                         servitude, hoping for a Share, while the Humans are mostly indentured servants to
                         Raka-Eesa.
                         A Trorble (A green-yellow skinned Lizard-Man, standing about 7 feet tall, and
                         known for their variety of sounds and noises) is playing 'Special Effects' to a play
                         of The Warmaster and The Shielder fighting a battle. Two children are the
                         Puppeteers, and a group of 20 or so watches in bemused interest.A large Ogre,
                         grossly fat, snores at a table in a corner, a tiny fly buzzing in and out of his open
                         mouth.

The door opens,letting a hot wind blow into the Room, causing several customers to curse and complain at the Newcomers to 'Close the Damned Thing!'
The Curses and foul-mouths stiffle as people get a look at the Newcomers. 8 of the Blackfoots, Raka Eesa's Private Army, enter. Each Hobgoblin stands at least 7 feet tall, as the Half-Dragon likes his Men big and Imposing. Wearing Full Platemail, the Blackfoots are named for their Leg armor, which resembles Black Scaled Dragon Claws adorning their boots. Silence is not their forte, though it seems that they don't seem overly concerned with Caution. It is a well-known fact that Raka-Eesa favors the Warmaster, although he isn't a Priest himself.

The Blackfoots move over to a large table and stand behind those sitting there. After a brief moment, the Workers at the table all scurry away, all except a lone Dwarf, too far gone in his Ale to realize what is happening. The Blackfoots sit at the table around him, grinning.
One addresses him in accented Dungeontongue, 'Friend, I see you would sit with us, eh? Fine, fine.'
The Dwarf,  now seeing who occupied the table with him, stands quickly, trying to move elsewhere.
The Hobgoblin nods to the two Blackfoots nearest the Dwarf, they Grab him and reseat him forcefully.
'Now, now, my good fellow, that was rather rude,eh? You'd think that the Dwarf here didn't like us, eh Me'Boys!?!'
The Hobgoblins around the table laughed and pounded plate armored fists on the table.
The Captain, for surely he was the leader, quickly draws two thin Stilletos from his belt, and standing, he plunges them completely through the hapless Dwarfs hands, pinning him to the table.
Screaming in pain, still held by the 2 Blackfoots, the Dwarf slumps from Shock and his head hits the table, unconcious.
'Wench!' the Blackfoot Captain bellows at the slip of a Girl serving food, 'Bring Ale all around, the Good stuff...and bring my Dwarvish Friend here a straw, he seems to be having problems lifting a pint!'
The Blackfoots all laugh rauciously at this, then eyed the surrounding crowd for something interesting to amuse themselves.
Spying the Puppet Show, the Captain stands and moves over to the little Stage.
Watching, he smiles as the Warmaster Puppet deals a Blow to The Shielder. His expression turns sour when the Shielder stands again, as the Warmaster cavorts triumphant, and stabs the 'Bringer of Pain' in his chest, killing him.
The Hobgoblin screams, 'What is this Lie!?!'
Striking out, he catches the Shielder Puppet, tearing it from the grasp of the Child. Flinging the Puppet across the room to land, broken, the Hobgoblin grabs the little boy by his dirty shirt and lifts a him onto the air. 'How'd a Year in the Mines do you, you little Heretic!?!'
The Blackfoot looks moments from doing something most unkind to the child.

The Crowd is murmuring, some standing and beginning to protest. The Table full of Blackfoots stand, drawing their Longswords, and move to their Captain, facing the Crowd. people sit back down, their Own safety overiding any feelings of Empathy for the Child (who now stares, teary-eyed and mute at the fanged visage so close to his own face).


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 13, 2003)

Aska leans over the table to her companions and speaks in a low voice. "You know, being underground never did _me_ any harm.  If a crazed wizard ever attacks Whistle, that kid'd be in the best place." She stares for a while watching the others. "Oh, _fine_.  I guess we should help the kid.  But if we get beaten up, you're getting an 'I told you so' along with your healing spells."  She leans back and waits for the others to speak.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Kazareen looks from the Hobgoblin to his friends and back again. "I'll be right back." Kaz gets up and wanders over to the Hobgoblin Leader. "I'm assuming you know what a fool you look like with that disease ridden little boy on your arm?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

OoC:Here come the _taunts_ Hah!
I want to wait for GE and Cauzu before I officially post, so there Argent


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 13, 2003)

As quick as she can, Aska darts under the table in an attempt to avoid any low-flying Kender. She whispers to no-one in particular.
"Don't say I didn't warn you..."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 13, 2003)

Takite finally gets off his seat and turns around, facing the hobgoblins. "Stabbing defenseless dwarves and bullying little kids?" He puts a hand on his Katana, ready to draw. "Such things are for the cowards and 4-year-olds. And you're definetly not a 4-year-old, so I have my answer."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 14, 2003)

Taklinn says nothing, and while finishing his ale,  calmly tightens the straps on his armor under the table and quietly releases the belt strap from his weapon and takes in the scene, knowing that he will soon need to act.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2003)

The Hobgoblin looks down at the Kender and sneers,
'Big Words from such a small little Mite, perhaps you would save the little Whelp?' The Hobgoblin tosses the child at the Kender.
(OoC:Will you Catch him or let him fall?)

Turning to the Samurai he smiles. 'Your Kind are not unknown to Me, Samurai, you bleed and Die all ther same, despite your Codes of Honor. You had best sit back down, before you lie dying, your entrails upon the floor.' 
The remaining Blackfoots face you, swords drawn, expecting a fight.

OoC:The Dwarf and Cleric can tell that these louts don't think you would dare fight them, a Suprise Round is available for you if you want to act now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Kaz will catch the child (who may be bigger then Kaz). Kaz thinks to himself "I can see this is heading for a bad place."  Kaz turns to the Hobgoblin. I applaud your wisdom. There is no need for further confrontation. Takite please come and sit with us.  Kaz invites the child to their table to see if he is OK.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 14, 2003)

Aska looks to Kazareen, Takite, Taklinn, and then to the little boy.  "How in the nine hells did I end up in this mess?" she mumbles as she crawls out from under the table and stands with her companions.  She looks to the boy, quickly trying to check him over for injury.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 14, 2003)

Takite releases his hand from his sword and joins the others. "Perhaps those fools do not earn my attention. Are you alright, kid?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Aska could you alert us if they come over here?  Kazareen goes to pick up the puppet and if he gets it will cast Mending on it.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2003)

Taklinn looks at the boy and then keeps an eye on the hobgoblins...not yet sure that violence has been averted.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

Aska nods "Sure. Fine." She sits beside the boy now, checking him more thuroughly. She looks to him "Are you feeling OK, kid?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

The child looks up, forlorn resignation on his face and no sign of Hope in his eyes. Such was the  face of most of those trapped within the Dungeon.
He smiles weakly, looking as if he hadn't eaten a decent meal in a week, and speaks, 'Thank you.' The other child, his sister by the look of her features, comes over, skirting the area where the Hobgoblins  now stand. She stands near her older brother (they look maybe 6 or 7 years old for her, and 7 or 8 for him) and smiles up at you. The little boy speaks up again 'She don't talk, not since we got Fished here.' 
Across the room, the Blackfoots are snickering and gesturing your way. There's is not the job of Policing Whistle, but rather that of Soldiers, and these acted as oft as not like Foreign Soldiers in a port with a taste for Vice and no respect for  the locals.The Blackfoot Captain leers suddenly, turning to one of the other Blackfoot, lerring he says 'Rogur, bring me the young female, perhaps we can find some work for the little thing, though not in the Mines, I think.' One of the Hobgoblins nods, and, with 3 others heads towards your party.
The little girl hides behind Aska, holding fast to  her robes.

4 Blackfoot approach you, a look of malice in their eyes. Ot would seem that they have not yet tired of their 'Fun'.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

I see you have not learned your lesson. I'm assuming you want the child because your c@ck is too small for a female your size. She probably doesn't know if it's in her.   NOW The taunting begins! Let me guess. You hear "Is that all there is?" a whole lot don't you? Kaz grabs his Hoopak and stands.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

Aska, in that second, appears to change dramaticly.  Her eyes narrow.  She _smiles_.  Aska pulls her mace from her side and stares intently at the aproaching hobgoblins.  "Are you _sure_ you want to do this?  Are you _certain_ this is how you want this to end?" The feeling of enjoyment rolls off her tongue.

(OOC:  How close are we to an exit?  Could the children get to the door by running along behind our backs?  If not, how hard would it be to move into such a line?)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

OoC:Argent, the 'taunt' doesn't give a DC in the description that you have on your sheet. Regardless, he rolled rather high 

The children could make a break for the door, but the little girl is paralyzed with fear and she doesn't look like she's ready to do much besides hide under a table. Oh, the gritty Dark Side of RPGs...Wait until you folks have to draw 'lots' because you run put of food in some Monitor's Forsaken corner of the Dungeon. :O

IC:The Captain laughs again,
'Well , little Halfling, perhaps I should shoe YOU my Sword, t'wouldn't be the first of your kind that I taught a lesson to. Boys, I think we have a Party!' 

There are 4 Hobgoblins aprox 15 feet from you, swords drawn, off to their left, the other 4 (Including the Captain) stand, weapons ready.
The children are behind you, cloest to the door, though the little girl isn't going anywhere.
The other patrons of the Tavern are all heading for the door or a convient window. The Barkeep is behind the Bar, hiding, as is the young serving girl.
Initiatives are as follows

Hobgoblin Captain 25
Kazareen  21
Aska 21
Takite 20
Taklinn 18
Boy 17
Girl 15
Hobgoblins '1' natural, they lose.

The Hobgoblin Captain smiles and points his Gauntleted hand at Taklinn, a Green beam issues forth, missing the Dwarf by a mile,though it hits the Wall behind him with a 'Zzzzt' noise and some smoke as a result.'Damn...' 

Kazareen and Aska are up.

Kazareen, I noticed that your hits aren't down onyour sheet (saves either). Take Max@ 1st, then 75%  <3> at each level  after +Con: 25 HP for you.
Taklinn, you have 62HP, Chauzu, your HP aren't Maxed, but 75%/Level <7>+Con i.e.: 48HP.
Aska, you have 48HP as well (Gotta love that Con).


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 15, 2003)

Aska looks to the children, and sees that the girl will not move from terror.  She sighs, and casts _Calm Emotions_ on the children, yelling for them to get to the door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

Kazaerren fights his natural urge to study the glove up close and casts Greater Sleep on the captain and his men.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2003)

Taklinn, waiting for the four in front to approach. quickly draws his dagger and steps in front of his friends and flings his blade at the Captain (+12 To hit if within 30 feet / d4 + 7 crit 19-20x2) and prepares to draw the blood of the other 4 Hobgoblins who approach death at the hand of Taklinn the Angry.

OOC 5 foot step in front of group.  thrown dagger at captain with point blank shot, Round 2 draw Hammer and take two BIG chunks out of Hobgoblins.  NOW the fund begins! 

GE


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 15, 2003)

Takite draws his katana [quick draw], then takes one of his eggshell pepper grenades from his belt and throws it at the hobgoblin captain.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

Kazareen casts his Spell, causing 3 of the Hobgoblins to hit the ground, asleep. 2 from the 4 closest and one next to the Blackfoot captain.

Aska infuses the Children with the Essence of the Weaver's Mind, calming their Panic.

Takite throws his grenade, which hits the Blackfoot captain squarely on his breastplate.
He breaks out in a fit of coughing, sputtering and choking
<Treated as Stunned, Loses his Dex Bonus,unable to take actions for 1 Round,+2 Vs. him for 1 Round, no Splash>

Taklinn hurls his dagger, which hits the Captain's arm, dealing 11 HP damage.

The Children, broken out of their Fear, run for the door.



The remaining Hobgoblins in the front group attack. One <BF1>swings at Taklinn, dealing him a savage Blow to the chest <Crit, 16 HP total Ouch>.
This, however brought him within range of Takite, who <AoOp, miss, however> takes a swing with his Katana,though he failed to hurt the Hobgoblin. 
The Second Blackfoot <BF2> tries to behead the Kender, missing and drawing Takite's attention <AoOp, miss again>, whose Katana fails <just> to connect.

Two of the three Blackfoot Guards nearest the Captain, unperturbed by their Leader's situation, attack on, while one stays at his side, ready to intercept anyone foolish enough to get close to him.

The first <BF3>Charges Taklinn, <hitting for 10 HP> scoring a hit on his left arm. Takite takes the opportunity to hit him <AofOp, gotta love Combat Reflexes,Hit for 10HP>, scoring a solid blow. The next <BF4> charges Takite, missing him, though Taklinn makes him sorry that he woke up this morning <AofOp, Hit, 8HP damage>.


A little clarification. Sorry I don't have a Map, though I hope to rectify that soon for my games.
The door is some 15 feet behind you, you are arayed Taklinn,Takite,Kazareen <left to right>. Aska is slightly behind you. There are now a total of 4 in front of you.

           .............BFCap BF5
             SBF  SBF

              SBF


     ..BF1 BF3   BF4    BF2
    Taklinn  Takite  Kazareen
          Aska

SBF= Sleeping Blackfoot Guards.

ROUND TWO

The Captain sputters, hawking up phlegm and snarling as he recovers himself, though he is unable to act this round.

Kazareen is up.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

Actions: Aska holds her action until the Hobgoblins have attacked.  If Taklinn is further injured, she casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ on him.  If not, she steps up to the fight to attack.

OOC: Also, I did an attempt at an Ascii map.  We don't have to use it though.

```
________________________________________
|       BFCap BF5       |     |         |
|SBF SBF                |_____| ________|
|                              /  ______|
|SBF                          /  /      |
|                      ___   /  /       |
|                     |   |  |  |       |
| BF1 BF3 BF4 BF2     |   |  | b|       |
|    Tn    Te   Kaz   |___|  | a|       |
|     As                     | r|       |
|______            _____     |  |       |
|Table|           |     |    |  |       |
|_____|_ _________|_____|____|__|_______| 
       | |
       Exit
```


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

Actions: Takote will attack the Hobgoblin in front of him (BF4). If (BF4) is killed somehow, he will attack (BF2) instead.

OOC: Thanks for the map, Sixchan!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Kaz will launch a Melf's Acid Arrow at the captain.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 16, 2003)

Taklinn, hit in battle for the first time howls in delight...ahh the pain.  ENRAGED Taklinn attacks the nearest BF starts wading towards the captain "You have picked the wrong dwarf on the wrong day in the wrong place" he howls, drenching the BF in front of him with his spittle.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

A ghostly arrow, a sickly green color, streaks from Kazareen's hand and hits the Blackfoot Captain in the chest <7HP>.

Aska holds her action...

Takote swings at the Blackfoot in front of him, missing.

Taklinn, Raging strikes the Blackfoot in front of him, Slamming him with Hammer and Dagger <21 HP total>.
OoC:I didn't see your Ranger abilities on your sheet, but I assumed that you were fighting with both, both hit, though your second Hammer blow did not.

Takote swings at the Blackfoot in front of him, hitting <9HP>.

These are not your Average Hobgoblins, it would seem.

BF1 swings at Taklinn, hitting him <7HP>.
BF 2 swings at Takote, hitting as well <11HP>.
BF3 swings at the ENraged Dwarf as well, scoring yet another hit <9HP>.
BF 4 hits the Kender solidly, though doing minimal damage <5HP, I rolled a 20, but failed to crit>.

OoC:I am aware of your enraged Con HP bonus btw, Taklinn, don't worry.

The Blackfoot nearest the Captain kicks one of the sleeping Soldiers, waking him <he will act next round on '1'>.


Deferring Init to after the Hobgoblins, <Aska now acts on '1'>, she Heals Taklinn 20 HP. I am easy on certain things, so I'll let you Heal him on your Init instead, if you like. BTW, Your Dex Mod is +1, but you have +2 Init listed. It should be +1 unless there is some other factor I am unaware of?>


ROUNG 3



The Hobgoblin Captain, recovered now, though suffering painful burning acid, snarls in rage and 
once again, hitting the Enraged Dwarf <10 Points of Force Damage. You made your save, it was 20 points>.

The Captain is wracked with agony as the Acid does its gruesome work again <7HP more, Ouch>.
Kazareen is up, followed by the rest of the Crew...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Kaz will cast Mirror Image.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

Takote will attack the same way.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

BFCap BF5       |     |         |
                              |BF6                    |_____| ________|
                              |                              /  ______|
                              |SBF                          /  /      |
                              |                      ___   /  /       |
                              |                     |   |  |  |       |
                              | BF1 BF3 BF4 BF2     |   |  | b|       |
                              |    Tn    Te   Kaz   |___|  | a|       |
                              |     As                     | r|       |
                              |______            _____     |  |       |
                              |Table|           |     |    |  |       |
                              |_____|_ _________|_____|____|__|_______| 
                                     | |
                                     Exit


I am Editing to reflect the newly awakened BF, as well as fixing a problem. I had one too many of them there, as I had stated that there were 8, including the captain: I had 9, sorry.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> ```
> BFCap BF5       |     |         |
> |BF6                    |_____| ________|
> |                              /  ______|
> ...




OOC: Okay, I act on my initiative, then.  And I probably just made a typo on my sheet for +2.

Actions: Aska steps up to attack the Blackfoot Nearest to Kazareen, trying to keep him covered from attacks.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 16, 2003)

Taklinn draws his spiked shield in his off hand (to defend, not attack) focusing on his attacks with his prized hammer.  "Keep hitting that sorcerer!"  and strikes the blackfoots in front of him with renewed vigor.

OOC: Did you get increase in strength with rage? AC should now be 18.  5 armor, 1 dex and 2 shield

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

OoC:Gotcha@ you both.
GE, sorry, I thought you would be fighting with 2 Weapons <Warhammer/Dagger. We will assume you have shield and hammer now.Yes, I added your new Str bonus in. The Hobs are in Full Plate, BTW, in case anyone didn't get that part.
I am waiting on Takote, but I think it's a fair assumption that he will continue to attack his Foe.So...

ROUND THREE CONT'D

Kazareen casts his Mirror Image, and suddenly there are 5 additional Kazareens all grinning and smirking at the Blackfoot.

OoC:I made the Concentration Check for you to cast Defensively, Argent, you better watch it in the future or 'I'll Smack you one but Good! witha my Attacks o' Opportunity!!!>

Aska swings at the nearest Blackfoot, missing the Hobgoblin, who laughs as he catches Aska's Mace on his shield, sneering at her as he does so.

Takote swings twice at the Blackfoot in front of him, missing the first time, which was obviously to draw his opponant off, for his second swing connects solidly <10HP>.The Blackfoot falls,dead.

Taklinn, raging, kills one Blackfoot, then hits the other solidly.

<BF 1 and 4 are now dead>

The Blackfoots counter:
BF 3 swings, missing Taklinn.
BF 2 swings, killing a Kaz Image <4 left now>

BF 5 Charges Takote, though he misses. Taklinn deals him a sore blow <13HP>.
BF 6 charges Kaz, killing another Image <down to 3 now>. 
Takote swings, though he fails to connect <AofOP>.
 The Captain Fires his Gauntlet again, killing a Taz Image, Snarling in rage. <Down to 2>.

Kazareen's Go.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 16, 2003)

Taklinn moves to the captain to engage him in melee (40' move, Boots); attacks once this round.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Taz fires another Melf's Acid arrow at the captain. Why don't you just die? your making me ruin the armor I was going to sell for the children.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

Actions: Aska swings in an attempt to connect with those blackfoot *******s, particularly the ones still around Kaz.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

Takote will attack BF2.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

Kazareen fires another Acid Arrow at the Captain, hitting <7HP>, as well, the first Acid Arrow does it's final damage <6HP>.
However, Kaz provokes an Attack of Opportunity, getting hit <7HP Psst!! I warned you, I warned you, but do they ever listen!?! Noo...It's just a silly bunny rab...er, Casting in Melee Rule>

Aska swings at BF 2, hitting him <for 9HP>.

Takote strikes at BF 2, missing him two times
<Damned '1's...the second was just a low roll,sorry>.
Taklinn charges the Captain,taking a swing from 
BF 3 <who misses> as he leaves combat.Taklinn hits the Blackfoot Captain squarly in the Jaw,snappping his neck with an audible *Crack* <Crit,29 points of damage and Killing him>. However, BF3 is now free to turn and charge the back of the unprotected Dwarf
<I rolled a very high 'Orientation' roll, Spot essentially to see how well he reacted>.
Takote swings, missing <AofOP>, and watches as the Blackfoot charges Taklinn's back, stabbing him <11HP> in the back.
BF 2 swings on Takote, missing him.
BF 5 swings on Kaz, killing another Image <Down to 1 Image>.
BF 6 swings on Kaz as well,destroying the final Image <That was a useful spell...poor Kazareen would have been a very dead Kender without it>.


Kaz and Aska hear the distinct sound of Armored Feet in the street outside, moving in Lock-Step.

ROUND 4

Kazareen is up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

CASTING ON THE DEFENSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kaz takes a 5' step and casts Slipping the Ranks and gets out of the range of the HGs.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 16, 2003)

Aska shouts at the top of her voice. "More of them are on the way!  Shouldn't we maybe get going?"

OOC: How many hit points does everyone have now?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 16, 2003)

Takote persists on attacking BF2, then moving back 5 feet.

OOC:I have 37/66 hp left.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 17, 2003)

Aska watches Takote attack another Blackfoot, her desperation at the marching getting worse. "_Shards_!" Aska tries to connect with her attack, and moves back like Takote
"We need to get out of here _now_!" she yells.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 17, 2003)

Taklinn takes a 5 foot step to the side of the fallen captain so he is not in a threatened hex (if possible) and retreives his dagger and memento from the captain (if his weapon is nice that, if not, then a necklace or ring or insignia).  He then moves to the door smacking any HG in the way.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2003)

OoC:Taklinn has a Hobgoblin attacking him...I suggest killing him first before taking trophies.

Kaz disappears, appearing some 10' closer to the Door than before.

Takote slices the BF in front of him, beheading the hobgoblin.

The sound of Marching feet has stopped, and Kaz sees a solid rank of Blackfoots blocking the Doorway.

At the back of the Room, another group enters, from the door leading to the Kitchen.

How had they gotten here so fast?
It was said that Raka Eesa' troops often appeared supernaturally fast, suprising their Foes. Perhaps it was some Sorcery that the Half-Dragon possessed...

Across the room, standing where there were none before now stands an Old Man...dressed in Azure robes. He bears a long Ash staff, though he looks hale enough to not need it to walk.

The Old Man speaks,'IF YOU ARE QUITE FINISHED MURDERING THE KING'S GUARD, I WOULD HAVE A WORD WITH YOU.' 

The Man looks at the Dead Blackfoots with the merest hint of Anger, which turns to a sneer and a short laugh at ther Dead Captain.
He awaits your Answer to his statement.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

Takote fixes his jingasa helmet, and stands straight up for the Old Man. "And what will these words consist of?" asks Takote with a concentrated stare.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 18, 2003)

If the blackfoot attacking Taklinn stops attacking then Taklinn will do the same, if not Taklinn will finish him off and then collect his things 

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2003)

The Blackfoot holds, his face paling in Fear at the sight of the Old Man.
Standing at attention, the Bloody Blackfoot steps away from you and faces the Old Man, rock still.

OoC:Awaiting reactions from all players before posting regarding the Old Man. I am leaving for work in about 5 minutes, however 
Tomorrow early morning/afternoon is my most likely Post.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 18, 2003)

Taklinn collects his dagger and then a trophy from the captain and then backs away *growling* from melee and looks at the old man...and he (Taklinn) is soon to be very tired!  

OOC: What is his status after loss of raging con?

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

Taz will search the captain and at the same time say to the old man Hello father. How may we help you?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 18, 2003)

Aska looks to the Old Man, and then to Kaz, in surprise. "Kazareen, you mean in the figurative sense, right?"
She then looks to the Old Man again, and adopts a defensive stance.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 18, 2003)

*grumph,ahem* "FATHER?!?"

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

It's a term of respect. Where were you raised? Kaz gives his companions a look.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2003)

The Old Man looks at Kazareen with a bemused smile, watching the accidental nature of a Kender's 'Acquisitioning'.As Kazareen puts things <a few coins, an apple from the Captain's Pouch, a strong smelling Roll of Pipeweed,a length of chain..> into his pockets, the Old Man turns to the other Companions. Even as he speaks, the things lift from Kaz's pockets and redeposit themselves upon the Captain's body (while Kaz isn't watching, mostly), as if by Magic.Kaz 're-acquires' several of the things, with an odd look upon his face that the Captain should have so many duplicates upon his person.
The Old Man speaks again,
'You may refer to me as The Dragon's Mouth, for that is what I am, and what I do. I speak for Raka-Eesa, My Word is His Word.' The Old Man turns to the nearest Blackfoot (the wounded one, the sleeping one is now awake as well), 'What happened Here?' The Blackfoot answers'Sir,these Creatures attacked us, Sir. Unprovoked and without reason. They killed the Captain, Sir.' The Dragon's Mouth nods,'I can see that, you Simpleton, but Why, Praytell...?' The Blackfoot, now a little more nervous speaks again 'It was an unprovok...' The Blackfoot's words become a scream, then a shrill hiss. His face bubbles, pustules and boils instantly erupting and popping, his skin melting from his bones. In a matter of seconds, he is no more than a heap of steaming slag.
The Old Man turns to the other Blackfoot,'Would you care to Illuminate Me? What happened here?' 
The Blackfoot hesitates, looking at the bubbling goo that was his fellow Soldier, 'Sir,We entered , looking for some entertainment, Sir. We..um...found some, Sir.These People interfered with our Fun, Sir.The Captain fell in battle with the Dwarf.' 
The Old Man nods, 'Excellent, thank you for the Briefing, Soldier.' 
The Dragon's Mouth turns back to you, even as the Blackfoot dies in the same Horrible manner as the other one, his screams lasting a mere matter of seconds.
The Dragon's Mouth walks over to the Captain, bending down and slipping off the Gauntlet with the dark Green Stone in the Palm. Turning, he tosses this to another Blackfoot, then stands and faces you again.

<The Room Churns, shifting and swirling. It feels like you are being turned inside out. This is not wholly unlike the feeling of being Seasick, then it is gone.
You stand in a dark Hall, some hundred feet long and nearly half that wide. Banners of Clans or Nations unknown to you all adorn the walls, and suits of armor both mundane and strangely bizarre stand along the Hall's Length.There are no sign of any Blackfoots.>

The Dragon's Mouth speaks 'Now that we are a bit more secluded.I will be frank, for that is how I like to do business. I am not one to waste resources. Needless Killing serves no purpose.The Brute you killed, along with his Lackeys was useful to Raka-Eesa, but not so useful that his knack for brutality could go unpunished forever. However...he was Due to serve in the role of a particular Mission for his Magnificence, Raka-Eesa, and that seems a bit impossible now. Even if we chose to Gift him with Unlife, he would not be the same. You People, however, have shown yourselves to have a certain Quality for resourcefulness.So this is what I offer to you. You undertake the Mission for Raka-Eesa, under a Geas, of course, and in exchange, you will not only get the Agreed upon Reward that the late Captain had coming, but you will continue to live, which, quite frankly, will be a quickly changed state of being if you choose to refuse.I will not tell you of the Mission, but the Reward is 10,000 Gold Pieces and whatever you come across, excluding whatever is set down in the Contract that you will sign. I await your response, you have 10 seconds to decide amongst yourselves.'  

OoC:10 Seconds = 1 Post each, no more than a reasonable sentence or two to each other.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

As on long as there is adventure and not whole sale murder involved I'll go.  Kaz looks at his friends, Feeling bad that he got them into this.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 18, 2003)

"Oh Gond..." Says Aska, using a phrase she had not used since before being abducted. "How on Toril did I get into this mess?  Why, why, _why_ can't I _just_ lead a nice, peaceful life?" She turns to Dragon's Mouth. "Ugh. Fine.  I'll go.  Maybe I can use the money to find a way out of this wretched place." She leans over. "Is this...'contract' negotiable?"


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

"I have no where else to go, so I will go also." Takote puts away his Katana with caution.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2003)

OoC:I was hoping that GE would post as well, as I have to run to work now and I really wanted everyone to post before continuing...I'll "See You All" when I get home, in about 12 hours Ugh...Oh, the glamour of the Nightclub Life...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 19, 2003)

OOC:  sorry busy day.  I'll check a couple of times tomorrow also.

IC: " Living IS better than dying."  Taklinn agrees not whole heartedly

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2003)

The Dragon's Mouth smiles,'Splendid.' 

OoC: Your 'Yes' was to a Geas as well, remember.

The Old Man produces four small medallions, each floating over to you and settling about your neck.
Smiling again,'Now,I will make this simple, as I am a rather direct Man. You will deliver a package to the individual known as 'The Gnome King'. This individual dwells within the Labyrinth, though we know not where exactly. Those living within the Labyrinth may aid you, or hinder you, as they see fit.Trust None fully,  however, as that region is reknowned for Trickery.These Medallions will see you through the City of Clocks, as the Gnome King is expecting you.Any deviation in deed or attempt to Steal or re-direct the package will result in a Fate that makes what you witnessed happening to the Blackfoot that I questioned in the Tavern seem pleasant. You will be paid 25% of your Fee in advance, 2,500 Gold Drakes <GP> in total. You will leave for The Labyrinth in 1 day's time, so that you have the chance to spend some of the money on equiping as you see fit.Any Questions?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

"No questions"  Taklinn stares closely at the man, burning his image into memory.  _Some day I will settle my score with the bandit who took father's life and I will need a reason to live...I will certainly repay you with the type of kindness you have shared with us_ Taklinn thnks to himself

Taklinn now collects his trophy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

Purely from a scientific standpoint I would like to know a few things if you could answer them. What is the dungeon? Who runs it and what do they want? What makes you a dragon King? You don't look like a dragon or a king. If not stopped Kazareen will ask questions for the next week. Some one must stop him.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 20, 2003)

Taklinn looks at Taz and shakes his head in disbelief.  If no one stops him in the next 30 seconds Taklinn will walk over to Taz and gently pick him up and speak rather gruffly, "That's enough my littler friend..." and start to head out to prepare for the maze.

GE


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

Aska sees what is about to happen, having already been subjected to it when she and Kazareen first met.  She utters a silent prayer that no-one will stop him, and a wide smile appears on her face.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Aska sees what is about to happen, having already been subjected to it when she and Kazareen first met.  She utters a silent prayer that no-one will stop him, and a wide smile appears on her face. *



[OOC: Are you trying to get Kaz killed?]
Hey. put me down. I wasn't done yet. He says to Taklinn.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: No, I wanted to see the dragon guy suffer at the hands of Kender Interrogation.

"Hmph.   Come on then, let's go..." Aska says, her chance to see some real entertainment gone.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

The Old Man stares at Kaz and frowns.'I am not a Dragon, nor did I say I was a King...I am The Dragon's Mouth, I speak for Raka-Eesa, the Dragon of Whistle...nor am I a Monitor, knowing much beyond what you do, yet far less about The Dungeon than I would like. Perhaps some day I will share a bit of that Knowledge, after you have proved yourselves. The Dragon's Mouth seems to be suffering from a minute *tick* on his face, as his mouth is twitching...it wasn't before Kaz started Blathering.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Gee. I'm sorry Mr. Mouth. We'll get right on this. Kaz askes Taklinn What are we doing again?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 22, 2003)

We are going to the clock city to deliver a package to the gnomish king.  You should start listening to the answers if you are going to ask questions.  Someone grab our payment! 

Taklinn does not put Kaz down until they are well on their way to the shops.

 let's get some supplies and be on our way


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 22, 2003)

"Yes, I could use some potions of healing."  Takote follows the others, since he does not know where to go.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

[OOC: Kaz' friends all know how short an attention span he has.]
I want some chocolate. Do they have chocolate here?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2003)

OoC:Guys, I am off to another 12 hours of painting and screaming at Minions remodeling the Club where I work...I will be able to post regularly on Thursday and after.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 24, 2003)

"I'm not sure, Kaz.  Maybe you should go look, but for heaven's sake _don't steal it_!" Aska looks around at the shops for a few moments "Before I came here, I was travelling to Lantan to see the latest smokepowder weapons.  I could have _sworn_ I seen someone in Whistle carrying one of the Handgonnes that are new in my world.  I wonder if can find one?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2003)

A small form detaches from a wa;; and approaches Aska
'Gunnes, ye say? I can find ye Gunnes...for a Price, that is.' 
The figure is covered in greyish robes, obviously male, though the race is impossible to discern.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 25, 2003)

Aska raises her eybrows a little. "Oh?  What sort of price are we talking about here?  And how advanced are they?  I'm sure we can come to an agreement, no?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2003)

The gunnes are interesting but I think it might be a good idea to find the children. Paladine knows what has happened to them. Kaz is unknowingly "borrowing" things from different stalls. (I assume.)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 26, 2003)

Taklinn, seeing the kender for what he is (and holding no judgement or ill will) will be sure to keep the Kaz out of trouble...slapping his hand if need be or just being quick with a copper or silver piece to keep the merchant's happy.  "he really did just want to buy that, I swear!"  and "kaz, pay attention to what you are doin will you...for the sake of Moradin!"  are things commonly grunted.

To Takote," I need some healing potions as well"

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

The small cowled figure looks askance at Aska.
'Childreen? I kin find yee Childreen...I thought youz wanted Gunnes, Gorthon kin find aneething in Whisltle. The Gunnes are very Good, Very powerful. Made by Vertiss the Eye. Vertiss very good Gunnsmith, best in Whistle.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

Aska looks to the others. "Well, you can go find them, but I'm not really bothered.  I saved them, and that's enough."
She turns back to the man "Yeah, anyway.  How much will this set me back?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2003)

Id' like a gunne. Can I get one? Kaz seems to have flipped around again. The Kender is sweet and brilliant but really suffers from the curse his people are under.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 26, 2003)

Taklinn looks for Aska to Kaz and back...and sighs..."lets get your darn gonnes and be done with it.  we have other important supplies to buy as well."

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

'Follow Gorthon, good Gunnes, good food too. Gorthon help.' 
The little figure moves down the street, motioning for you all to follow.

OoCicture Larry the Lizard from Wizards...


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 26, 2003)

A little suspicious, Aska follows, but keeps a hand on her mace, just in case the guy tries anything.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

OoC:I'm just waiting to be sure of who goes/is there before we continue IC...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

I think all 4 of us.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

The little figure leads you through the bustling city of Whistle. The city's namesake call sounds overhead, as the Grand Whistle  (a massive device powered by the Winds of the canyon) sounds, signaling an end to the latest shift in the Mines.
Gorthon stops in a low doorway, then becons you to follow, he leading you down a steep staircase, along a wide hall cluttered with all manner of junk and finally stopping at a large stone Door riddled with strange script.

Gorthon turns to you, a thin and pale mauve hand extended and says, Verthis the Eye live here, Vertiss make the bestest Gonnes in Whistle. Now you give Gorthon reward? 100 pieces of Gold, good deal, and Gorthon will tell Vertiss to give you very good deal.Very Good...'


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 27, 2003)

"How much of a discount am I looking at, here?" Asks Aska.

OOC: Jeez, that sounds wierd.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

Gorthon nods vigoorously 'Yes, big discount, much discount! One hundred pieces of Gold, good deal!' The little creature is very excited, and it seems to be genuinely trying to help.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

She looks to the others. "I dunno, people.  Should we give him the money?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

I would think so. we did follow him here. Kazareen wanders about examining everything.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

"Well, alright.  Here's fifty." She fished out the coins and dropped them into Gorthon's hand. "You get the other half when I get my gonnes, deal?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

Gorthon nods vigorously and takes the prooffered 50GP. Turning, the small creature reaches out and gingerly touches the Stone Door. For a second, nothing happens, then a faint trace of spidery runes appears, glows red for a second, then fades.
The Door begins sliding into the wall,making almost no sound. Taklinn, ever-curious about such things (as all Dwarfs are) takes a closer look and sees a well-oiled track and what seems to be an elaborate hydrolic system powering the door's movement. Any greater study is impossible, as a large figure moves into view.

The Being stands nearly 9 feet tall, stooping to look through the Doorway.What race it belongs to is a hard question to answer in your minds. Humanoid, definately, though none any of you has ever seen. Dark blue skin, black hair (though only a few strands remain on it's aged head) and a single pale green eyes show. The Being's mouth seems overly wide for it's face, and sharp teeth can be seen behind it's lips. What startles you most, however is the Helmet it wears, or is it a half-mask?The right side of it's upper face and cranium is covered by a metal headpiece, including it's right eye. A Baleful Red Eye pokes forward from a housing of metal, going over each of you in turn (moving independantly of the Being's "Real" eye...
He (for it is obviously a He) wears grey coveralls, though perhaps they were once a different color, now covered with all manner of oils, stains and smoky residue.

Gorthon speaks up    'Great Vertiss, these...' 
the Being interrupts 'I KNOW WHY THEY HAVE COME,GOTHON.PLEASE, COME IN.' 
Gorthon nods and stands aside, gesturing for the group to proceed.
The interior of the place is a rather bare affair, clean of dust or other debris. A long table lines the right hand wall (with a long stronbox upon it), and a smaller table sits on the left wall with a pitcher and a half-dozen mismatched cups.
 Vertiss moves to the box, turning so that none can see what he does, he activates the lock, some technology? Perhaps magic? Perhaps merely a simple combination. Turning once more to the group, he gestures at the now open box 'PLEASE PLACE YOUR WEAPONS WITHIN. I DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH ARMED FOLK IN MY HOME.'


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 28, 2003)

Taklinn hesitates to see who in the group will respond first.  His body language clearly shows how uncomfortable he is with leaving his weapons, yet he has no desire to be the voice of the group as he obviously has a problem with making a good first impression.

GE


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Aska sighs.  "You know, considering people from all over the planes are in this town, you'd thing buying a gonne would be an over the counter thing." She wlks over, and puts her weapon in the box.  Speaking loudly, she says, "And if I find any greasy fingerprints on this, you are all SOOO dead!"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

Vertiss smiles a toothy grin 'YOUNG HUMAN,THE DRAGON CONTROLS THE FLOW OF TECHNOLOGY IN AND OUT OF WHISTLE. HE IS NOT IN THE HABIT OF LETTING JUST ANYONE BEAR FIREARMS IN HIS DOMAIN.'


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Aska sniffs. "Hmph.  First thing I'm going to do when I have the money is move to a town where everyone is from the future."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

But Aska? Wouldn't you at that point already be in the future? Kaz says as he puts his weapons in the box and takes out whatever.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 28, 2003)

Aska turns to answer, and then thinks better of it.  Instead she just sticks her tongue out at Kaz.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 28, 2003)

Takote hesitates to put his weapons in the box, then answers, "I think I will wait outside. I have no need for 'gunnes'."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 28, 2003)

Taklinn puts his weapons in the box, less interested in gonnes and very interested in keeping the kender safe from himself.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Vertiss moves to the door, opening it briefly, allowing Takote to exit.
returning to the others, he Seals the Box and fiddles with the Lock (where nobody else can see what he is doing). Turning to you he says I WILL BE A MERE MOMENT,THERE IS FRESH WATER IN THE PITCHER FOR YOUR REFRESHMENT,I TAKE NOTHING STRONGER,SO I HOPE WATER IS ALL RIGHT.' Vertiss then goes to the far wall and, after it opens (similarly to the Front Door), goes through. Minutes pass, nearly a quarter hour before Vertiss returns.
The Gunsmith bears a long box, black and locked with stout locks. Setting this upon the table, he opens it (with Keys on a long chain bound to his belt), motioning for you to look inside.

 Within are several parcels, wrapped in cloth. Opening these, Vertiss displays two finely made Pistols and one long Rifle.

Vertiss says 'THE PRICES ARE AS FOLLOWS;  THE TWO SMALLER WEAPONS ARE 750 GOLD PIECES EACH,THE RIFLE IS 1200 GOLD PIECES.ALL ARE OF THE FINEST QUALITY, I ASSURE YOU.INCLUDED IS A SCORE <20> OF ROUNDS AND POWDER FOR EACH. 


OoC:Stats are from the Quintessential.

Wheelock Pistols (2)

Small Weapon  Dam:1D10 Crit 20/X3 Rng 50' 4lbs 2 round reload

Wheelock Rifle

Medium Weapon  Dam:1S12 Crit 20/X3 Rng 100'  11 lbs. 2 rounds to reload

OoC: The rules in the DMG (pg162) are incredibly unrealistic as far as reloading times goes(I have a flintlock pistol, and it takes far longer than 1 round to load them). The Wheelock above is the best of three ignition options in the Quint fighter book (matchlock and flintlock as well).
the other 2 take much longer. I am also using an optional rule (Mine) that Firearms, because of their incredible hitting power, will reduce the armor value of a target (worn armor) by from 2-4.I'll play with it a bit to see what seems fair.
It still requires the Exotic Weapon Proficiency Feat to use  Firearms.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: I was praying for a miracle in the form of a revolver, but oh well.

"Hmm..." She looks at the pistol. "Hmm...not bad at all. I think we only have enough money to afford one of the Pistols.  If we find the coin, I'll likely come back for the other two.  But this one will do for now." She nods. "And I assume by the time we return you may have upgraded your merchandise too, right?"

OOC: Whee!  A gun!  Too bad I need to wait until 9th level for the feat, but it's an emergency thing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Kazareen is wandering the room and touching everything. Wow what's this? he says holding up a metal box with 2 slots on top and strange coiled metal inside. OOH! this is neat  he says putting the toaster down and picking up a green ring with a lantern motif on it.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

Aska turns back to Kazareen. "If you get us thrown out of here without my pistol, you are _sooooo_ dead.  Now put down that ring!"

OOC:  How much for the ring?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Vertiss senses your less-than-happy demeanor
'I DO HAVE ONE OTHER FOR SALE, BUT THE PRICE IS RATHER HIGH. RAKA-EESA HAS THE SENTENCE OF DEATH UPON ANY WHO MAKE WEAPONS MORE ADVANCED THAN THESE, LITTLE MISS.WAIT A SECOND.' Vertiss reaches into the box and depresses something within. You all hear a tiny 'click' and a panel slides open, from which he withdraws another parcel. Opening it up, the weapon before you seems similar, except for the addition of a cylinder and small lever attached near the trigger.
'THIS IS A PERCUSSION PISTOL,MUCH FASTER THAN THE WHEELOCK,AND WITH BETTER RANGE AS WELL.TO CARRY ONE IS A DEATH SENTENCE,BE SURE OF THAT> THE DRAGON BROOKS NO DISOBEDIANCE.THE PRICE IS 1500GP.I HAVE 18 SHOTS FOR IT,I COULD PREPARE MORE AT LENGTH 

OoCercussion Pistols were the next jump past Wheelocks (American Civil War Era).

Percussion Pistol
Small Weapon  1D10  Crit 20/X3 Range Increment 60'
Load 1 Action per Cylinder (6 total), but once loaded, you may fire at your base attack as normal without reloading. You load the Percussion Cap, the the ball and a lever 'marries' them together.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

Aska's mouth drops open.  As she stares at the gun, she occasionally mouths "Oh Gond" silently.  Saliva is running from her mouth.  When she finally regains her speech abilities, she manages "Could...could you...like...reserve it for me?  I don't...I can't...not enough...gold...must have...gwah...just...the pistol...for now...oh Gond...so...so perfect...must get..."  She continues babbling to herself for some time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

Kaz walks up holding a huge war hammer and says Who's thor? and how much for the shield with the star in the middle and the rings of white and red? 
[OOC: sorry I just can't help myself ]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2003)

Vertiss nods, lifting a Pistol out, followed by a bag of shells and a horn of Powder.
ONE PISTOL IT IS, I WILL HAVE THE PERCUSSION PISTOL A WHILE YET,I THINK,FEAR NOT.' Vertiss awaits to see if you need anything else. If not, he retrieves your Weapons from the Strongbox and wishes you well in your endeavors.

 Aska, the Pistol is yours for 750 GP.

OoC: Are you folks finished here?

IC and Outside:

Takote waits in the Hallway,his Honor and senses telling him not to relinquish his Arms, as his Ancestors would not approve.This part of the City seems very busy with clandestine goings on, as small secretive groups (often with concealed faces)go about their business. It is not unlike visiting the lands of The Scorpion back in Rokugan.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

So what next? Asks Kazareen. We should get on with the mission.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: I assume I got gun cleaning equipment, right?

Aska holds her new gun in her hands, and point it at things not unlike a child does with a toy gun. She strikes the coolest poses she can think of, and then goes back to staring at it.
"I think...maybe we should try to take whatever food we can get here."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2003)

Vertiss, his face showing a bit of concern at your  unfamiliarity with Firearms, nevertheless takes a few minutes showing you how to clean and care for the weapon. He includes, oil and several soft cloths, as well as a Holster for your belt.


OoC:What else do you folks want to do/buy prior to the beginning of your mission?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 31, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:What else do you folks want to do/buy prior to the beginning of your mission? *




Takote wants some potions of healing if he can find some to buy.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Vertiss, his face showing a bit of concern at your  unfamiliarity with Firearms, nevertheless takes a few minutes showing you how to clean and care for the weapon. He includes, oil and several soft cloths, as well as a Holster for your belt.
> 
> 
> OoC:What else do you folks want to do/buy prior to the beginning of your mission? *




OOC: No polish?  I guess I'll have to buy that, then...
And Aska has some experience with Firearms, but only BIG ones.  Like cannons.

Aska straps on the holster, and places the gun inside it, and turns to the others. "How do I look?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 1, 2003)

You folks can find an Alchemist who has a total of

14 potions of Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1  :60 GP.
5 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds 2D8+3:330GP.
3 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds 3D8+5 :800GP.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 1, 2003)

Takote will buy 2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds and 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds at the Alchemist, which should leave him 55 gp.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 1, 2003)

The Dragon's Mouth fronted 25%, for a total of 2,500GP.

That is 625 GP each, if divided evenly...which falls short of the price of the Pistol.
Let me know what you folks decide to do.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 1, 2003)

Aska smiles pleadingly.  "I'll pay it back.  Honest.  First gold we find, we take it off my share and distribute it to you three.  OK?  Please?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2003)

Kaz will front the 150GP to Aska and buys 5 cure light wounds for himself.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

OoC:OK, all ready, the Dragon's Mouth has aranged packs of food and water for you all, as well as some Gear.

EACH: A backpack containing the following:
2 Weeks rations, dried meats and fruits mostly, with a few cans of some sort, they have a picture of some sort of ham on them and they have an ingenius little key that seems to open the can built righ onto the side of them.

2 Water Skins, as well, he has given you a small blue pill that supposedly purifies questionable water and makes it drinkable.

100' of fine Silk rope and a small folding grapnel hook.

a Small hooded Bullseye Lantern and 4 flasks of Oil.

a small breathing mask of some sort, a cotton filter with straps to bind it to your heads. It is similar to those worn by miners in the deeper Mines.

2 'Flares' he called them, they look like Sunrods, but you are assured that they are not magical, instead they are alchemical, giving light  for aprox. a half hour, though they will grow more dim as time goes on. They also may be used to light fires, so be ware in areas of explosive Gas...

To Taklinn he gives a Map of the Route to the Portal, thoughfor the area beyond, in the Labyrinth, he has nothing.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 2, 2003)

Aska takes a look at the blue pill.
"Interesting...how much water does it purify?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2003)

OoC to Aska: Aprox 1 gallon.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: Taklinn wanted to buy one CMW and 5 CLW potions.

Taklinn takes the map, grunts and starts on his way, keeping careful watch that the kender's mouth doesn't help the group into to any extra trouble.  Kaz can probably sense Taklinn's protective nature although Taklinn doesn't agree with the little one's lack of composure with merchants (after all that was his father's calling).

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

_Kaz tries very hard to be a "good" Person as you all well know. He just has a few unmamagable traits._ 
Kaz will follow his friends.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

OoC:Ok, the potions are fine. Anything else? I merely ask because once you leave Whistle, you may go some time before you encounter 'civilization' again...Who knows what lies beyond the Portal into Labyrinth. Might I suggest Healer's Kit (extra uses),maybe mounts? There are Horses for the standard prices, as well as Ponies for the smaller Folk. If you are ready, just let me know.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 5, 2003)

Takote is ready.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2003)

Kaz searches his pockets and finding he has everything he needs says "I'm good to go!"


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 5, 2003)

"I'm good to go, now."  Aska mumbles to herself for a moment "What was it that guy said in that fight three days ago?  Ah, yes...". She cracks her knuckles, "Bring it on."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 6, 2003)

"okay, I'm ready...let's go"

OOC: I hope I didn't imply that Taklinn dislikes Kaz; quite the contrary, he feels like his protector...he really likes his chaotic side, sometime he disagrees, but it is fun for him to travel with him .  Plus it seems like this group are some of the few who would befriend a seriously foul mooded dwarf

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"okay, I'm ready...let's go"
> 
> OOC: I hope I didn't imply that Taklinn dislikes Kaz; quite the contrary, he feels like his protector...he really likes his chaotic side, sometime he disagrees, but it is fun for him to travel with him .  Plus it seems like this group are some of the few who would befriend a seriously foul mooded dwarf
> 
> GE *



[OOC: Taz would be his best friend! Taklinn and Taz make a great combo. Axe and wand. very Yin/Yang. I didn't think Taklinn disliked Kaz so don't sweat it.]


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ready at last, the group sets out on foot for the Portal to Labyrinth, some 25 miles away. With the roads being as good as they are, it should take 8-10 hours of travel, barring any unforseen happenstances.
Leaving in the morning, you should reach the Portal the following afternoon (after resting the night between, of course.

The following morning, a contongent of Blackfoots appears at the Inn that you all have lodgings at. The Hobgoblins bear a small metal Box, the thing that you are to deliver to the Gnome King in the City of Clocks.
The Box itself weighs about 15 pounds, and can be easily carried in a satchel provided with it.

(OoC:Let me know who is carrying the Box)

The terrain outside of Whistle changes from the dry and dirty streets pf the City in the Defile.
Pale yellow grass lines the road, with trees bearing plums (most of them are not yet ripe) growing randomly, without Horticultural Design.

A range of Mountains grows near, and your Map shows that the Portal lies just off the Road shortly after the Road meets the Mountains.A good pace under your feet, you should reach to within a few hours of the Portal by Nightfall.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 6, 2003)

Taklinn looks at the box that is being handed to the group then looks to Takote.  "I...uhhh....think he should take it".  

Taklinn will lead the group to the portal.  Is there any recent activity on the path (tracking)?

GE


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2003)

Taklinn surveys the Road to the Labyrinth Portal. There seems to be little traffic there, as oppossed to the roads leading elsewhere within this Realm and to the Portal to the othe r2 connecting Realms. There is a spot near a small creek that looks as if Travellers/campers have used it often. A small pile of dry firewood sits near a burned out firepit (the ashes are cold). Several trees line the area, the plums look fairly ripe, as if nobody had camped here in a few weeks at least (you can harvest 6 meals worth of Plums, about 2 dozen fruits, although you may want to leave some for other travellers?

The Portal is a few hours walk from the campsite, once Day breaks.

If you want to camp here, let me know a Guard order, the night is about 7 hours long at this point in the Year.

OoC:Chauzu, are you going to DunDraCon? It's in San Ramon next weekend, I'm taking the weekend off from work to go, along with my RL gaming buddies (we don
t play much, thus I play on here now instead). It would be cool to meet /play a game with you.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 9, 2003)

Aska looks around.  "Well, if we're camping here, I want first watch.  I can't stand broken sleep."  She then goes and picks some plums off the trees, and starts eating.  "Ahh.  Real food.  I haven't had this sort of stuff since I left Toril."


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 9, 2003)

"Camping here tonight is fine by me," states Takote, picking a plum. "I will take second watch. I will just take a slight rest until it is my turn."



> *Taklinn looks at the box that is being handed to the group then looks to Takote. "I...uhhh....think he should take it". *




Takote agrees on taking it.



> * OoC:Chauzu, are you going to DunDraCon? It's in San Ramon next weekend, I'm taking the weekend off from work to go, along with my RL gaming buddies (we don
> t play much, thus I play on here now instead). It would be cool to meet /play a game with you.*




OOC: I'm not sure if I will be going or not. I have an essay to work on and track practice. Which day is it on again? Saturday?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2003)

The plums are perhaps the most delicious thing that you have eaten since coming to this Gods-Forsaken Dungeon...

OoC:The Con is Friday through Monday, I'll be there Sat,Sun and maybe early Monday.
I'm easy to spot, not many guys with long blue hair in all black at game cons...scratch that, not too many guys with Well-Done blue hair...and about 200 pounds of miniatures and D20 books.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2003)

Kaz will spend some of his awake time searching the area for lost or dropped things. I'll take last watch. I can't study my spells if my sleep is broken. 
He wanders over to Takote and asks, So when are we going to open it? The box is calling out to me. I want to know what's in it.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2003)

The Box seems to have no visible openings, having a uniformly smooth sueface all around.The Edges are raised, being some reinforced metal (Taklinn thinks it made of some high grade Steel, or perhaps an alloy containing mostly steel).

The capmsite grows more chill as evening grows on.
A brisk wind from the South cuts through the camp, causing the leaves of the plum trees to rustle violently.

It is late in the Night, near 3am, and Taklinn is on Watch.
The Dwarf peers into the Gloomy night, something is out there...
A Pair of Baleful yellow Eyes appears, mesmerizing in their intensity. Taklinn feels the effects of some Magic hit him, though his innate Dwarvish Resistance fights it off. The others sleep yet.

OoC:GE, you have a partial action, the Thing is aprox 30 feet away, the eyes are about 8 feet up. Your Darkvision shows a long sinewy form, Dragonlike, though something is wrong...there are Wings, a horned head...but a few too many Legs.

Action?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 11, 2003)

"Wake UP..We're bein' attakked!" the dwarf rages as he draws his shield closer and begins the dance of death with this creature.

Taklinn moves into to melee with the creature, attacking once if possible.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 11, 2003)

Aska tosses a little at the noise "Uhh...huh?" then she opens her eyes "Uh.  Oh.  Shards." She gets up as quickly as she can, and seeing as she's not in armour, casts _Inflict Serious Wounds_ (OOC: which I don't think I've used yet, right?)


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 11, 2003)

Waking up to see the dwarf combating a shadowy creature, Takote quickly draws his weapon and moves up next to Taklinn to fight.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

Initiatives

Taklinn 6 (Suprise)
Beast  1 (Suprise)

Round One, Kakita and Kazareen have only partial actions as they wake griggily from sleep. Kazareen, somehow manages to pop up wide awake.

Kakita Takote 25
Kazareen 21
Aska  19
Taklinn 6
Beast 1 (rolled a 2, it has -1 Init)



  ROCK    TREE   ROCK       TREE

      BEAST            ROCK
     Taklinn
--------------------
                 Kaz (40' away)

     ( 40'away)Aska   Takote (60' away)

Suprise Round

Taklinn Rages, frothing and screaming as he charges the Beast, though his blow is rebounded by it's thick Scales,which show as a dark red when he gets up close...

The Beast, it's baleful eyes glinting exhales a Firey Death upon the Dwarf, a Cone of Flame.
The Blast catches Taklinn full on < doing 35 Points of damage, leaving him 30 from his full of 65>(ouch).Thankfully, nobody else was in the Blast.

Round One

Takote moves forward 30 ' (Partial), ready to strike on the next round.
Takote, as your eyes lock with the Creature's, you feel a powerful Magic, causing you to look away quickly...some Horrible Fate awaits those that gaze too long into it's eyes.

 we await Kazareen ...

OoC:Aska, Inflict Serious Wounds is a Touch spell.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 11, 2003)

OOC: Damn.  Yeah.  Of course.  Lack of sleep is getting to me, speaking of which...I'll have to go to bed.  If the round has to be resolved without me, Aska does nothing.  Otherwise I'll be back tomorrow (technically, today)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

Taklinn RUN! Kazareen prepairs a fire ball.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 12, 2003)

Taklinn, enraged at being hit by the cone of fire yells "I hate FIRE!"

OOC:  Taklinn goes enraged and goes into a full attack action.  I don't think a fireball will hurt anyone but Taklinn as he was just breathed on 

GE


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 12, 2003)

Takote makes it next to Taklinn to attack, keeping his only focused on the opposition a little.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2003)

OoC:Oh Dear...

IC: Kazareen unleashes his Fireball, which streaks  forward to engulf the Beast...and taklinn (who failed his Save, sorry   )

The Beast roars as it is engulfed...but the roar is not one of pain. Rather, it seems as if the Beast was exhillerated by the blast. In the flash, the thing is outlined as a horse-sized Draconian Thing, red in color and having six legs.It seems completely unhurt...
Kaz has a sudden thought, brought on by his Origin on Dragon infested Krynn: 'Whatever it is, it sure looks rather like a Red Dragon, maybe Fire wasn't the best bet...'
Taklinn, however, gets hit by the blast <24 HP damage, bringing Taklinn down to 6+his Rage HPs (12). Taklinn has 18 HP left.

OoC:We await Aska, who might want to move up and Heal Taklinn.

Taklinn attacks with his Warhammer, hitting once for 11 HP of damage.

I will hold the Beast until Aska's action is resolved.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: ACK!

"Taklinn!" Aska runs to taklinn as fast as she can and casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ in an attempt to keep him alive and fighting.  Oh, and Casting defensively, should she need to.

OOC: Can't remember whether I've used CSW, if I have, I'm spontaneously casting it, dropping...oh..._Prayer_.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2003)

<Retro>
Aska casts (defensively) Cure Serious Wounds on Taklinn for 22HP.The Dwafr now has 40HP.

The Beast attacks Taklinn, missing with it's bite, though hitting with it's Claw 5 points of damage.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 12, 2003)

Taklinn, laughing at death with heat coarsing through his veins tightens his grip on his shield and swings vicously into the belly of the six legged dragon.  "you...will...not...hurt...my...FRIENDS!"


GE


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC: After leaving the town, do we have full HPs? Or are our HPs the same as it was after the first battle? I can't remember if this was posted or not, so sorry for my short rememberance.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 13, 2003)

Kaz looks around at the beast and his friends. I told you to run! He will run up to the beast and try to get a flanking bonus then attack with his wand of Shocking grasp. (1d8+3 damage)

[OOC: This sucks I'm almost out of spells from the previous battle and now a dragonling. What's a Kender to do?]


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 13, 2003)

Aska, not wanting to be stuck in battle (metaphoricly) naked, tries to get the hell out.  She also tries to get to her weapon (which would be at the side of the sleeping bag, I guess).


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2003)

OoC:Folks, I think that there was some confusion. You left Whistle the day AFTER the meeting with The Dragon's Mouth and the battle with the hobgoblins.
You have full spells.
Regarding Hit Points: You are all at full HP, the Dragon's Mouth had you healed. Either I didn't post that or we all sort of collectively brain-farted. No matter, cast away.
Kaz and Aska, feel free to alter your actiuons based on the new Info regarding spells etc...


IC: Takote swings,hitting once, though missing with his second shot (connecting for 9 HP).

OoC:We await Kaz and Aska (who can have her mace...I've been camping, and upon hearing a noise in the dark, I pretty much grab either my Kukri or rifle as an instant reaction, so bringing her mace is plausible).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2003)

[OOC: COOL!]
Kaz lashes out with a Melf's Acid arrow.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 14, 2003)

Kaz's Acid Arrow strikes true, <7HP first round, with 2 to go>.
The Creature Hisses in rage and pain.

Aska is up...


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 14, 2003)

Aska, casts _Inflict Serious Wounds_ on the creature since she is so close in anyway, figuring she should do some damage while she is there.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2003)

OoC:CSW is a touch spell, but I applaud your bravery Aska!

IC: Aska steps up reaching out to touch the Beast, but fails to hit it <Rolled a '2', sorry>.

Taklinn swings again, <connecting twice for 24 HP of damage>.

The Beast roars in pain and bites the Dwarf again <hitting for 12 HP>, though it's claw attacks failed once more.

OoC:Actions, please.


.........B.E.A.S.T..........
........Tak.Tak.Aska
.
.
.
.
.
............Kaz...........


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2003)

Kaz attacks with Melf's again.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 18, 2003)

OOC: Now what would Aska do in this situation?  Oh yeah...

Aska GETS THE HELL OUT OF THERE.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 18, 2003)

Takote will try to strike the beast again.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2003)

Takote swings, hitting once < 6 HP> and missing with his second attack.

Kaz' Acid Arrow strikes the beast <5HP>; as well, the Acid Arrow from the first attack comtinues to burn <4HP>.

Aska breaks from combat...the Beast <AoOp> anticipates her move, and Takote and Taklinn watch in sickened Horror as it bites out, catching her and sinking it's fangs deep into her shoulder < Rolled a '20', confirmed Crit, 22HP damage,sorry>.
Aska tears away, bleeding profusely from the wound.

Taklinn, enraged by the attack on his friend, hits with his hammer <connecting for 10HP>, though he misses with his second attack.

The Beast hisses, it's mouth agape and falls with a solid *THUD* at the feet of Taklinn and Kakita Takote. Black blood oozes from it's wounds, and it seems that Taklinn broke several of it's ribs with his attacks.Acid still burbles and hisses, asit works it's way deeper, burning away the flesh of th Beast, leaving a sickening sweet burning smell in the air.
Taklinn takes a moment to calm, the rage seething yet inside him.
Aska is sorely wounded, though she is able to get to her feet.
There seem to be no more of the Beasts about.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 19, 2003)

OOC: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ****.

IC:...Aska casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on herself...then she screams in rage.

OOC: ****.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz Leans on his Hoopak and sighs. That was nasty. Aska are you OK? I'm no healer but if there is anything I can do for you just ask. Kaz will look to see if he can back track the beast to where it came from. (maybe find it's lair.)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2003)

Aska casts CMW on herself <14HP restored>.
Kaz begins to look for the Tracks of the Beast, and then he gets sidetracked noting just how many of the smaller rocks look like animals...or broken up pieces of larger rocks that may have once been animals.

Taklinn, his Forester's training showing through, picks up what was most likely the track of the Beast's most recent path.

The trail does not go far, perhaps a hundred yards of so, ending in a small cleft in the side of a rocky hill. A foul smell eminates from within, the pungeant smell of a Lair long inhabited.

OoC:Let me know what Healing the rest of the group is seeing to prior to exploring the Lair, or just bedding down etc...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 20, 2003)

[OOC: Ron you devil. I almost missed the connection there!]
Kaz suddenly looks around to his friends. Um.... I think there may be a Cockatrice or Medusa around.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 21, 2003)

OOC: This isn't the Cave from the Holy Grail, is it?

Aska looks in the direction of the cave, and then back to the others. "Oh, no.  You people are mad if you are going to go down there.  We have a parcel to deliver, and a lot of money to collect.  Not long ago, we were attacked by something from there, and we're not exactly in our best condition to go galavanting around on mini-adventures.  We should either get some proper rest here, or find somewhere a little less dangerous, and forget all about this hole in the ground."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

OoC:So,you intrepid adventurers are afraid of a little cave?  Let me know if you want to enter, move on.
Argent, close, but no Cigar...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2003)

Kazareen will start toward the cave mouth. on the way he will cast Mage Armor on himself.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 23, 2003)

"Normally I would make a suggestion to move on, but I doubt we will be safe with creatures like this roaming around." 

Takote will start towards the cave with Kaz.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

"Ugh. Fine.  But you people are raving lunatics." Aska follows the others down into the cave.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2003)

Aska. We may be better protected in the creatures lair. Making the assumption that there is only one beast the cave should be clear and the smell of the beast should keep many other monsters away.  Kaz shows his level headed-ness that the group knows he fights so hard to keep in control.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: what is Taklinn's condition?

GE


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

OoC:Taklinn is at 28 HP, as 12 of the 40 that was his last total the fight were from the Rage.
Let me know if you folks are healing any more.

IC:
The Cave isn't a very deep ffair, going back perhaps 25 feet into the hillside, the whole place reekinglike reptile.
Scattered around the place are bones and the odd bit of armor or broken weapon.

Amidst the detritus of the Beasts' Lair three objects stand out:

The First is a strongbox, about a foot long, half a foot tall 8 inches deep, locked with a Padlock.

the Second is an exquisite Warhammer, it's back spike and head covered with crusty gore, though this hardly detracts from it's obviously Master craftsmanship.

The Third item is a rod, about 8" in length, with a thichness of about 2" diameter. One end widens out, flaring, to end in a flat panel of glass. An odd 'eye', or some other device can be seen beneath the panel.


Edited for spelling...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

[OOC: LOOT!]

Kazareen will drag the items out of the cave and show his friends. "Look at the keen stuff. I wonder what's in the box?" having forgotten all need for sleep or the parties safety Kazareen will pick the lock.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 27, 2003)

Aska picks up the warhammer, looks at it closely, and takes a few practise swings with it.  "Nice.  I like this."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 27, 2003)

Taklinn walks over to Aska, " Mind if I take a swing?" and (Aska permitting) takes stock of the loot. Taklinn looks to see if it may be of dwarven make.

If it seems safe he looks to the spellcasters," Do ya have any healin' left in ya...I prefer to leave the potions for emergencies."

GE


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

The Lock on the strongbox seems to be resisting Kaz's attempts at picking it...

The Warhammer seems perfectly balanced, though Aska has a bit of difficulty with it.

 <OoC:Remember, a Warhammer is a Martial Weapon, which Aska is unfamiliar with>.

Taklinn sees that the weapon is not of Dwarven make, though it is beautiful still, having been created by hands skilled in the design of weapons.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *The Lock on the strongbox seems to be resisting Kaz's attempts at picking it...
> 
> *



[Can I take 20? That would give me a 30 on my check.]


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 27, 2003)

Takote glares at the items below but he is not interested in them. He leans against a tree and will wait in silence until the others are done or are in need of a helping hand.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

OoC: I'm not sure if Taking 20 applies here, as those rules seem to be to avoid excessive dice rolling that slows down gameplay etc...but 'what the heck'.

IC:Kaz fiddles with the lock for 5 minutes or so, finally shouting with suprise and glee, as the lock pops open.
Lifting the lid, he is startled when the Lid suddenly slams back shut, as if something _inside_ closed it.

Takote looks down at his new companions, likening them to some squabbling Eta, rooting about in the belongings of the Dead. Such was perhaps what some 
Yasuki or even a Mantis might do, but not a Kakita. Thinking on this, the young Crane suddenly realizes that the Kami are nowhere here, that he may never see his beloved Rokugan again, trapped in this Nether-Realm. SUch are sobering and sad thoughts indeed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey! Open up you! I'm Kazareen Bricklebottom. who are you? Kaz will keep chattering until it opens back up.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Aska takes the warhammer back, and continues to swing it around a little.  "Well, I'm sure I could learn to use it a little better if I had some time to train with it..." She looks to Taklinn.  "I have a few spells left, and I'll be able to get more once I get some sleep.  Who needs healing most?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

From within the Box sounds a tiny voice 'Ain't nobody in here but us...us Griffons! So you'd better clear off, cause us Griffons is getting' Mighty Hungry!' 
Whoever or whatever is in the little Box doesn't sound much like a Griffon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow!  Kaz says with a smirk. Griffons in a box? Must be some powerful box. I guess I'll just have to melt it down so it can't hurt anyone. I mean... Griffons! Whjole villages could be killed if I don't destroy the box and everything in it.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2003)

At Kaz's last statement, the Box opens justa bit, a tiny face poking out, looking around furtively.
The face belongs to a dimunutive Being, perhaps a foot high, his head topped by a blue cap. Large pointed earprotrude from under his cap, and bushy eyebrows cover his eyes almost to obscuring his vision. Sighting Kaz, the little Man exclaims 'Cor! It's a Bloody Giant!!!' he hasn't noticed Taklinn or Aska yet, though he opens the lid a bit more.
'What happened to the dragolisk, wot? Is E'dead?'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep. We killed it. It attacked us and we took care of it. Kaz extends his hand in greeting. So how come a nice guy like you ended up in a box?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 3, 2003)

Takote stares at the box with wonder. "What a strange place..."


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 4, 2003)

Aska looks over to the box, and the person inside it. "So, who's your friend, Kaz?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2003)

The little man stands up, stretching his arms and legs.
Dressed in brown vest and pants, and wearing blue leggings (that match his Cap), the little Man smiles and looks about at you all 'It's a Right Giant Moot, it is...Cor...' Doffing his Cap and bowing to you all, the little fellow smiles and exclaims 'I'm Jack Lobbins, late of  Vimbertanium, though I doubt any of you Good Folks 'as 'eard of it...I been stuck here in this Dungin fer, oh, I reckon twenty years, afore I got stuck in this 'ere box...' 
The little Man steps out of the Box, looking about
Might any of you have a bite? I 'aven't ete anythin fer, oh, a year I'd reckon, and me tummy's rumblin' sumthin' fierce...'

OoC:Guys, my COmp blew up. I have a new one coming, but my posts will be less frequent until it gets here...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Kazareen will spare what food he can and will ask the question burning on his mind. Are you a Brownie? Kazareen had heard tales of wizards like himself getting Brownies as Familiars and seeing as Kaz has none this could be very benificial.

[OOC: Good god! A Kender mage with a Brownie Familiar! Even I would run screaming into hell to get away from that.]


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 4, 2003)

"Are you a fey?" Takote asks while offering some water.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2003)

Kaz stares at the little being and wonders how he survived in the box for so long.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 10, 2003)

Aska smiles in a half-malicious, half-joking grin. "Yeah, I think we should keep him.  You never know when we'll run out of food...and a mouthful's better than nothing!"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 15, 2003)

OoC:My new comp wont be here until early next week, and all of my game stats etc (and my chcracters) are on my old hard drive. Im @ work now, using one of their comps). Still...

IC:The little man laugs heartily and says (through mouthfuls of Kaz's trail biscuit) 'A Brownie!?! Hahahaha!! No, not I...they are an odd lot, though I guess you'd as soon call me a 'fey' as anything else, I reckon.No, my Folk are the Atomies, warriors true, guardians of the Wood and all that, though the only Wood I'as seen lately is the inside panelling of that dratted Box. I do owe you lot for lettin' me out, and this I say . I pledge my services as a Scout and a Warrior for a Year and a Day. No more True a Companion could you ask for than an Atomie." 
The tiny fellow grins, spilling biscuit crumbs all over himself in the process.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 21, 2003)

Well welcome friend. We could always use friends out here. But right now we all need rest and my friend needs healing. Kaz will offer Jack a spot in his bedroll and nod off.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:New comp finally online...and away we go!! thanks for being patient, all...

IC: Jack Lobbins takes the offered water and,  finishing his biscuit, he jumps down to the ground. Now you can truly see just how short he is, standing a mere 14 inches tall. The Atomie looks about for a moment and gives a loud 'Whoopie!!!'
Scrambling over some detritus, he risies up cradling a tiny crossbow. 

'Cor! I thought you wuz lost, me little shooter! It looksa fright, ahvin' layed here in thet beast's crap fer too long, but still a  little spit and polish should do the trick.' 
The little Faerie sits dwn and begins to clean his little crossbow, covered as it is in offal and muck.

OoC:Well lads, a rest perhaps? Jack assured you that the Dracolisk was a solitary beast.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2003)

[OOC: Rest it is.] Kazareen will cast prestidigitation to clean Jack's crossbow for him.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 27, 2003)

OOC: Whooohooo! We're BACK!


Taklinn colapses in a comfortable place off the beaten track (not in the lair), "I need to rest"

GE


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 27, 2003)

Takote pauses to look at the Atomie for a while before finally relaxing a bit. This is very strange to him, but he is sure to meet stranger things ahead.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

OoC: Rest and safety. Please pick your spells etc...

Sixchan, let me know if Aska has any other Healing etc to do prior to the 'next day'.

Jack will keep watch while you folks sleep as well, he says that he sleeps but little, as is the way of his _Folk_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2003)

Kazareen's spell selection remains unchanged.
Kaz will keep ahold of the rod they found if no one minds. (actualy it has been in his pack since he found it.)


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 29, 2003)

If anyone still needs healing, Aska heals them.  She'll just spontaneously cast cure spells before she rests.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

OoC: I will have to dig up Kaz's spells, unless Argent graciously repeats them for me. Aska, what spells do you go with on the new day?

IC: After a rather smelly, but safe Night's rest, you awake to the smell of a fire and,delightedly,the smell of eggs.

Moving outside of the cave, you see a tiny form moving around a campfire, wielding a spatula (taken from Kaz's backpack) like a shovel, flipping and stirring sizzling brwon eggs cooking in an  old skillet (also taken from someone's pack).
Looking back, the Atomie grins and says 'Morning to ya, Lords and Ladies! I 'ope ya slept well, smelly as that cave wuz and' all. I found a couple nests down the road a bit, Quail I think. There's plums in a bowl near the fire, though there's no bacon fwer these eggs, pity that.'.
The little fellow then turns back and begins shoveling eggs onto the various wooden/tin plates that you folks had in your packs.

Jack, taking up a spoon as his plate, begins eating with a tiny little fork that he has produced from somewhere, talking through his breakfast 'I reckon the Portal is about 5 miles. I figured you Folks wuz 'eadin' there, wot with yer tracks from the Road an' all. Well, Portal it is then, fer Jack lobbins, Scout and Forward Lookout.'  

the little fellow smiles again, then lowers his face, ravenously shoveling egg into his mouth once more.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 2, 2003)

[Spells memorized:
0 Level: Detect Magic, Conjurer’s Tool-belt, Prestidigitation, and Mending
1st Level: Mage Armor, Shield, Quakethrust, and Kauper’s Skittish Nerves.
2nd Level: Mirror Image, Slipping the Ranks, and Melf’s Acid Arrow x2.
3rd Level: Greater Sleep, Fireball, and Dispel Magic.]

Kaz's mouth starts watering. 
Oh... Eggs! Jack your a goddess send. He digs in ravenously.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 3, 2003)

Taklinn looks at Jack, starts to grumble something....and stops _ he did cook breakfast after all_.  "So yer coming to the portal too, eh?  Do you ya have a stout weapon? _ larger than a toothpick I hope_.  And you did you come to be in that daerned box?"


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2003)

Jack looks up a bit sheepishly.
'Well, les jus' say I wuz ,ahem, 'iding till I got a better chance ta escape, iIwuz...Thet Dragolisk killed off all of me companions. truth betold, I wuz not exactly  a free Atomie with them folks.  Jack lifts a tiny shirt-sleeve and shows ff an old Scar, a Rune burned into his skin.'There wuz a mage wot Bought me and forced me ta be lookout and trap-tester fer his Mates..glad 'ese Dead now, I is...a right Bastard he wuz. As fer a weapon, I don 'ave a sword, though p'raps i kin scrounge up a Dager somewheres, that'll do, i reckon.'  Jak looks back to his plate, his tiny fingers lingering over the cruel burn upon his arm for a second, then covering it once more.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 3, 2003)

The white streak in Taklinn's hair and beard were constant reminders of his own experiences with ill tempered mages.  Being defensless around magic is not right.  Taklinn, without saying a work, draws his best dagger and offers it to their new-found companion.

(If thanked he will only grunt, "less weight for me to carry")


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2003)

Jack looks up with a wonder in his eyes at the gift from Taklinn.
'Why, this is th finest Sword I've ever seen, Mister taklinn, Cor what a beaut!' The little Atomie waves the blade to and fro in the air, dancing about like some mad swashbuckling manikin. Sheating the dagger, the Atomie begins to gather up bits of gear from the refuse, creating a makeshift knapsack and stuffing it with a half dozen plums.
'Well, shall we be off, my boon companions, adventure awaits, as they say...' 

<Providing you are all ready to continue>

The Road to the Portal is one used often, or so it would seem at first glance.To Taklinn's seasoned eyes, a closer inspection reveals that many of the tracks seem to be going one way, and then back, as if whoever made them was turned away at the Portal.
What you all know of the Portals is that the Guardians are tremendously powerful Beings of a variety of sorts. Indeed, if the Minstrels of Whistle are to be believed, no two Guardians are alike, and there are said to be _Hundreds_ of Portals throughout the Dungeon, maybe thousands.

A few hours later, right about noon, as you all reckon, with biting flies buzzing in your ears and the 'Sun' beating down on you from above, you stand before what must be the Portal.

Two Pillars stand to either side of a narrow cleft leading into the Mountains, aged stone showing the weathering of countless years. The pillars seem to be made of pale marble veined with blue. Kaz and Aska feel a warm emination from the Pillars, almost as if they were _alive._ .

A few moments later, the sound of grinding rock heralds the arrival of the Guardian. The Pillars ARE the Guardian.
The Marble begins to melt fluidly to the ground, coalesceing in to a pool at the cleft's center. Then, building from the ground up, a vaguely humanoid form shapes from the liquid rock. In a few seconds a towering figure looms above you all, standing at least 15 feet tall.
A head looks down, 2 quartz eyes gittering a pale blue and a booming voice speaks to you 'TO CROSS,YOU MUST ANSWER MY RIDDLE. IF YOU FAIL, YOU MAY NEVER AGAIN PASS THIS WAY. WILL YOU ANSWER AS A GROUP OR AS INDIVIDUALS, ACCEPTING YOUR FATE AS IT COMES...DECIDE.' 
The Guardian stands stock still, regarding you impassively.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2003)

WOW! That is so cool! Do it again! Please? Kaz's eyes could not possibly get any bigger as he stares in wonder at the guardians. 
[OOC: I vote as a group.]


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 10, 2003)

"As a group," Takote answers lowly to the rest of his party.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 12, 2003)

Taklinn nods in agreement (group)


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 12, 2003)

Aska shakes her head. "Are you sure we should answer as a group?  If we get this one question wrong, then the whole thing's over.  If we answer individually, we've got more chance of someone getting through."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2003)

Oh common. you know that if one of us gets attacked the rest will fight to save them anyway. what's the risk? Kaz looks at the statues. We'll go for the group question. what is it?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 16, 2003)

OoC: I wasn't sure how to do this, since you folks could ask a hundred friends for help etc, but here goes...

IC: The Guardian intones in a monotone that sounds as if from deep within a Mountain

'Three friends have I,yet apart we do Lie,
cross a war-torn and hand filled landscape
One friend a bright Stone
Another a Crude and Blunt Sort
The Third a Digger Most Dark
Me, a Valve of Greatest Import

Who Am I?' 

OoC:Short of real time chat, a reasonable time would be a day.I'll give it a day for an answer.
feel free to chat in the OoC thread.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 19, 2003)

Jack Lobbins sits upon a rock, actually when you look closer, he's sitting on the toe of the Guardian.
Cor! There's four of sumthin, an they be fighting, or soldiers?Thet part about a Digger, Dark, eh...I used ta dig up me garden wit a Shovel I did.A right good Spade she wuz too.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 19, 2003)

Kaz smacks his head and laughs. Oh course! Your the Ace of Cups!  He says. What a silly goose I am! thanks Jack.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 19, 2003)

Takote scratches his head while looking at the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 19, 2003)

The Ace of Hearts in a normal Deck but the Ace of Cups in Tarot. Get it?

Bright stone = Diamonds or Coins
crude sort = Clubs
Digger = Spades or Swords
Valve = hearts or Cups

Simple realy.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 19, 2003)

"rrrrrgh" Taklinn lowers his chin ready to charge at the ssstupid inquisitor.

OOC:  What a great one! 

GE


----------



## Uriel (Apr 19, 2003)

The Guardian nods, the sound like what one would expect when two continents collide.
'You may Pass.' 
is all it says, fading back into the ground and then forming once more as the two Aoens-Old Pillars.

A light green shimmer forms between the Pillars, and a tunnel of some sort can be seen just beyond...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 20, 2003)

Taklinn tightens the straps on his pack, draws his weapons and moves through the portal.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 21, 2003)

Kazareen follows pulling his kerchief over his mouth and nose before he goes in.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2003)

OoC:I will asume that Aska and Takote will also go through.
Let me know if either of them want to do anything prior to entering the Portal.

IC
Your stomachs churn as the Portal takes you _into_ itself.
The feeling is rather like what one would expect from travelling down some great beast's gullet <although Kaz is thrilled, seeing it as one big fun ride>.
Moments later, you are deposited within a tunnel of some sort, with flagstones comprising the floor, walls and ceiling.
You have entered The Labyrinth.
Taklinn cannot gauge a direction or the depth underground, which is disconcerting, as his innate Dwarvish senses have never failed him before this.
The tunnel is intermittengly covered in a pale purple mold that glows slightly.
This is enough to see by <without spoiling Darkvision>, though none can see an end to this tunnel...
Jack Lobbins moves forward, moving gingerly along the path, careful not to touch the mold, since he is unfamliliar with it.


'Well, I gess it's forward, eh? there don't seem ta be no other way at this point..' 

OoC:Sixchan, I would like to see Askas Spells for the day in the OoC thread, thanks. Here is ok as well.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 22, 2003)

Taklinn follows jack, picking his steps carefully as well while trying to notice any types of patterns with the stones or the mold.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2003)

OOOhhh! Look at this place. This is so nice, kind of homey,  I wonder if theres a market around here we could get a few drinks and see if there was a magic shop I lo.... As Kaz drones on he will actualy cast Mage armor on himself just in case.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

Walking along the passageway, which varies from 5 feet to nearly 20 feet at points, the Party starts to feel the malaise that other folk had mentioned regarding the Labyrinth. not a dizzyness per se, but a slight tendancy to 'see figments' and become distracted by a particular stone, the pattern in the moss.

Nearing an hour of travel like this, with only the single passage as a posibility, you finally see something up ahead that presents a different sight, at least.
Jack Lobbins motions for you all to stay put, then he turns _Invisible_ and <presumably> pads off to scout.
Minutes pass, then a voice near Aska <startling her quite badly> pipes up 'There's a cross-shaped room up ahead. The left an roight arms iz got pedastals wit statues on em. The on ta the left 'as a bronze flamin being on it, an the Roight one as a hooded figur. There's a big door wot sits directly against the far wall from us. I didn't enter the room, az i thought it wuz better ta let you knowz wot's up ahead first.' 
Moving up slightly, you see that this room is lit by torches along the wall every 10 feet or so. Each of the 3 'arms' is aprox 20' wide and 15' deep.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 24, 2003)

Kaz will use his tracking feat to see if there are any tracks while he is outside the room.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

Kaz notices many tracks, most very Old...
It would seem that many pass this way, though none have in at least several weeks, if not longer.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 24, 2003)

"Does anyone recognize those figures?" (Knowledge?)

Taklinn will take a closer look at the stonework and the tracks.  Has anyone walked up to the statues? Has there been a fight in here (think Princess Bride post fencing scene and the the Tracker Humperdink)? 

"Can anyone tell me if those things are rigged somehow to hurt us?" (Search)

GE


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

Moving closer, Taklinn sees many tracks, as if many travellers have passed through the Doors, although there seems sigh that some camped here as well.
Getting a closer look, the statue on the left looks like a bronze statue of some flaming being, while the one on the right looks to be a absalt statue of a cowled being, it's hands tucked into it's sleeves.

All at once, within all of your minds, a Voice, no _Two_ voices ring out 'Will you choose the Fires of Uncertainty, or the Cold Logic of the Void?' 

The air hangs with a palpable heaviness, as you ascertain that the Voices have somehow come from the Statues _themselves_ ...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 24, 2003)

Taklinn Dives out of the room _  *sarcasm* more magic, wonderful_


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

OoC:More Magic! AND more puzzles, and riddles, and other things to make any decent hammer swinginf Dwarf shake his head in disgust.
BTW, wrong thread I know, but did you and Sixchan work out who mght get that Warhammer? Sixchan isn't proficient with it, and won't be unless she spends a feat on Martial Weapon:Warhammer. Besides, she DID get the Pistol back in WHistle.

IC: No Death from Fire or cold Doom from the Void assail Taklinn...yet.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 25, 2003)

With all this oddness there appears to now be and probably will be ahead, Takote keeps his sword ready.

Looking back and forth between the two statues, Takote backs off a bit with a lost look on his face.

"Will every statue that we come across ask us questions?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 25, 2003)

"It ain't no regular statue and this ain't no regular stone!  Durn things are lucky I don't take my hammer and beat them into druegardust"

OOC: I think Sixchan still has it.  Taklinn wouldn't take it unless offered but would use it if he had it.  Not his style to ask for things of newer friends.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 25, 2003)

I say we choose the Fires of uncertainty. What do we have to loose seeing as we're already uncertain as to what we're doing? Kaz says to his friends.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

OoC:Let me know if you move back into the room, address the statues, or however you decide to act.

IC: Jack Lobbins pipes up 'I say we keep alert, I've encountered some might wierd things in this here Dungun, not the least of which iz riddles an such. Lots o' crafty things likes to ask lots o' crafty questuns.\, some o' which ya kint answer right fer the life o ya...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 27, 2003)

Kaz will walk into the center of the room and say. Fires of Uncertainty please.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2003)

The Bronze statue suddenly _changes_ becoming a bright red FLame in consistentcy, a living being of Fire.
Intoning in a high crackly Voice resounding with a Wildfire's Blaze, the statue says 'Come forward and put your Hand within Me, the True of Purpose will be Allowed to pass'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 28, 2003)

Kaz does so. He true purpose is to deliver the package and find his way home to his family


----------



## Uriel (May 2, 2003)

oOc:eR, Guys, each of you heard the voice, i.e.: Each of you is being asked which choice you will take. Sorry if there was some confusion that resulted in a lack of posts...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 2, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *oOc:eR, Guys, each of you heard the voice, i.e.: Each of you is being asked which choice you will take. Sorry if there was some confusion that resulted in a lack of posts... *



I think they are waiting to see how Kaz dies.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 2, 2003)

Yup...waiting to see how kaz is attacked.  if nothing happens, Taklinn will move to Kaz's side.

GE


----------



## Chauzu (May 2, 2003)

"I do not like the heat and I do not like the cold, but since Kaz will test the fire, I will test the cold."


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

Kaz steps forward, striding without fear up the steps before the Flame Statue. Reaching his little hand within the flame,he feels a cool calm pass over his being. Pulling forth his hand, he sees no burn, and inside his voice he hears 'You may Pass, your Purpose is Pure.' 

Takote advances up the steps to the Statue, reaching out and touching it's surface of impassive stone. Takote feels no biting cold, or other ill effect. Inside his head a cool voice proclaims 
'You may Pass, your mind is of sufficiently meritous Order.' 

Jack Lobbins pipes up next to Kaz (he is still invisible) 'It said I was of Pure Purpose,wot. None of that boring Logc stuff fer me, eh?' 

The doors remain closed...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 3, 2003)

Taklinn will choose fire!

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 3, 2003)

OOC: I am so glad Kaz didn't go for the "ordered thoughts one"

Come on! we have people to see.


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

Taklinn steps up , touching the Flame. Within his mind he hears'You may Pass, your Purpose is Pure.'  

<OoC:Aska on autoplay>

Aska steps up to the right-most statue, touching the basalt, with no ill effect. Within her mind, she hears a cold and impassive voice.

'You may Pass, your mind is of sufficiently meritous Order.'  


The Doors remain closed...

A loud exclaimation suddenly fills the room, the Voice of the Fire Statue

' I Win Again !!! 3-2 Chose Me That's 959 rounds to 909 . This is so Fun!!! Hehehe!!!' 

The other Voice suddenly proclaims, audible to all as well.

'I believe that you have cheated. Surely you used some persuasion on the Dwarf. Citing Article 430562-a,Sub-Section C359454x, Sub-Paragraph 734811-B, it clearly stipulates 'No Magic may be used to sway the Choice of a Dwarf wearing a blue cap. While said Dwarf does not have a blue cap on, I theorize that you must have hid said Cap thus trying to Nullify  my Citation.Let me see, there must be something here somewhere..' 

Appearing suddenly in the room is a massively long scroll, unwinding and unrolling along the floor, up the walls and across the ceiling as well. Thousands of characters line it's surface, a seemingly endless supply of words.


----------



## Chauzu (May 3, 2003)

[LOL!]

Takote backs a way from the unravelling scroll in disbelief. He definetly is not humored if he was sopposed to be.

*ahem*


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

Standing on the ceiling, some 20 up (thus about 10' above you), a form materializes slowly. A large bony figure, with a wicked scorpion's tail protruding from it's rear holds part of the scroll, meticulously going over it's writing. 'Hmmm...I could have sworn that it was here somewhere...' 

Laughter is heard again, and a flaming nimbus heralds the appearance of a horned and winged figure, wreathed in flame, 
'laying down' along the ceiling as well, it's chin resting on it's hands in boredom. Every so often, it wiggles a finger, causing tiny flames to afflict the Scroll, whereupon they are extinguished by tiny freezing puffs of air, the Scroll repairing irself.
'Come now, concede. You know you will, your kind always do when beaten _fairly_ .' The flaming Thing laughs shrilly at this, obviously finding humor in his words.
Looking your way, the scorpion-tailed figure says 'Well, we do need to clean this up, then.' 
It is obvious that it is addressing the other creature.
Nodding enthusiastically, the flaming one replies 'Splendid, I haven't eaten Dwarf in ever-so-long...'

Initiatives

Kakita Takote 18
Jack Lobbins 17
Aska 15
Ka 14
Taklinn 11

<The creatures are out of melee range>

The creatures have yet to act...


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

Each square is 5 feet...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 4, 2003)

Taklinn charges at the fire creature, "Eat dwarf,eh?...Hard ta do when yur crushed into powder." He spits as he yells and swings his hammer into the insultor of dwarves.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 4, 2003)

Kaz will save his action to use Dispel magic on the first one of the opponents to cast. ie.. counterspell.


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

OoC:Remember GE, I noted that theywere out of melee range..theyare both on the ceiling, which is 20' up. Even if 'standing' <which it isn't>, the flaming creature might still be out of range for a Dwarf .
Another action perhaps?


----------



## Chauzu (May 4, 2003)

Takote will change to his bow and draw an arrow. "I am definetly not humored now," he says while aiming at the Cold Being.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 5, 2003)

what a _meant_ to type was "charge while drawing daggers to hurl at the buggers while yelling 'come down and fight like a ....dwarf!'"  

OOC (i thought my boots of s & s could get me there, but upon calculation I would fail miserably)

"I've got nine daggers left and those that don't hit ya will fall back into mee hands to get thrown again"


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

OoC:I'm not sure that your boots couldn't get you there...I totally forgot about them when I posted. But as you will.
I think that kakita Takote wouldn't have his swords out when he was testing the Statue, especially given a Samurai's penchant for keeping them sheathed when not using them, thus I think his boqw would already be at hand. So, a-shootin' he will go!

IC:Kakita Takote aims and fires,hitting the Scorpion-tailed _Oni_ with an arrow, though his second fails to find it's mark.
<1 hit for 3 HP>
The Thing barely seems to notice.

The Fire-shrouded Being suddenly yells in consternation, as a tiny Bolt materializes in it's chest <11HP>.
Jack Lobbins appears next to Kaz, whooping and taunting. 
'That'll learn ya, ye stoopid Devil!' 

The being seethes with rage, spitting out with vehement rage 'That is Demon, you insignificant faerie, and I will take so much pleasure in consuming you alive!' 
Jack then thumbs a nse at the Demon while cocking again.

Aska casts _Magic Circle Against Evil_ , yelling 'To Me!' indicating to her friends that they should stay close.

Kaz Waits...

Taklinn's first dagger misses entirely, though his second hit solidly, only to fall away, leaving no mark.

The Flame Being laughs 'Oh, that IS rich!!! You will have to do much better than that, little Kabob.' 

The Cold Being intones in a Blaspemous Language _'Afulthu agin Estraecha!'_ , whereupon a massive Wall of Ice appears, bisecting the Room in two...

The Flame Being, not to be outdone, launches itself from the ceiling in a leaping _Charge_ , right at Takote.
<Charge, 5 points of damage, you succedded in avoiding it's flame, as it's entire body is immolated in Fire and you run the risk of catching fire as well...


----------



## Chauzu (May 5, 2003)

Takote drops his bow to draw his sword for close combat.

As he makes the attack he says, "Demon or Devil, you fate is the same under the blade."


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 5, 2003)

Taklinn goes toward the magic circle "let me see that new hammer. I'll break it in on this demons arse!" taklinn now swings with two hammers (if aska is okay with that)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 5, 2003)

Kaz changes his mind and casts Melf's acid arrow at whatever target there is available.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

OoC: Guys, sorry, I made a posting mistake. It was Taklinn that was charged by the Demon.

Taklinn 5 HP, Kakita Takote has taken none as of yet.

I will rule that Aska had handed the Warhammer over to Taklinn to use, pending their decision as to who should wield it, if Sixchan ever shows up again.

So, Chauzu,  assume that you will continue to fire arrows, as the Being has not closed into melee as of yet.

Kaz, Gotcha, your new Initiative is 10, as I had already posted etc..

IC: Kaz casts a _Melf's Acid Arrow _ at the Flaming Being, whose grin turns to shock as the Arrow hits it. Though sizzling and burning, the acid seems to have no real effect on the Thing.

OoC:Odd thing. Kaz rolled a '20' to overcome the Demon's SR, but all Demons haveAcid Resistance 20, and the Arrow did far less than that, sorry.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 5, 2003)

Taklinn, weilding two hammers lays into the demon (in melee now, right?) and makes him pay for his remarks.


----------



## Chauzu (May 5, 2003)

*New Actions:*

Takote lets loose from his bow again. He then examines the room for any advantage that could be used to aid him.

[Battle check to find advantage? (If there is one.)]


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

Kakita Takote 18
Jack Lobbins 17
Aska 15
Taklinn 11
Kaz
Devil 9
Demon 7

Kakita Takote, quickly_Assessing_  that the statue of the shrouded being would offer cover <at least half>, backs 5 feet up the steps towards them while firing his bow again.
Hitting with one arrow <6HP>, and missing with the second, the Samurai sicceeds in drawing a sneer from the _Oni_ 'I think I shall make you die quite slowly, Human...' 

Jack Lobbins, grinnly with glee aims his little shooter and fires
<21 HP>, catching the Demon in the back and causing it to shriek with Inhuman agony.

Aska casts _Prayer_ 
<All PC's are now at +1 Attacks,damage,skills and saves, likewise the Flame Demon is at -1 to these, Aska failed to overcome the Devil's SR>


Taklinn swings with his new Warhammer, smacking the Demon with a fierce blow, though his other strikes failed to hit.
< 9HP>

Kaz is up...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 6, 2003)

Kaz casts Mirror image and runs for the door. he will try to open it if he can.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

Kaz casts _Mirror Image_ , moving 5 feet closer to the doors.5 more Kaz figures appear <Gods...>
Next round he/they will reach them.

The Devil _Flys_ < for on closer look, the Scorpion-tailed Fiend was indeed flying, as oppossed to standing on the ceiling> down in a _Charge,_ attacking Kakita Takote with it's Horrid Stinger.
The Fiend scoresa solid hit, though Takote feels no other ill-effects.
<'20', no crit, 5 HP , no Poison>

On the other side of the Ice Wall, the Demon attacks Taklinn,
hitting him twice with brutal slams
<14HP>. As well, to his Horror, Taklinn catches FIRE
<2HP>...



EDIT: Taklinn is not within the sphere <30r> of Aska's Prayer spell>.
_Round Three_ 

Takote is up...
<All feel free to post>


----------



## Chauzu (May 6, 2003)

If the Devil did not fly back up, Takote will draw his katana to strike with it. Otherwise, the bow continues to shoot.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

Round 3 Map


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

Takote strikes twice, hitting once.
< 12 HP>. The Oni looks very enraged now. It obviously was not expecting to face a Kakita in this battle.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 6, 2003)

Taklinn steps onto the stairs (gaining a ht. advantage?/i'm not sure where the demon is) and now ENRAGED, puts his full weight into the swings!

OOC if the new hammer feels a bit more....balanced/powerful, it will be moved into the right hand!

GE


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

OoC:The new hammer felt  hit the Demon, whereas your old hammer felt as if you had swung it against a stone wall...
It seems that it is your only weapon against this Fiend. BTW, I allow double handed use of single handed weapons to get 1.5X STR Damage, so you would get +6 damage like that. We've all seen the movies where the hero 'puts both arms into it'.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

Jack Lobbins fires again at the fiend's back, hitting yet again.
< 11HP>
'This is Easy!'  shouts the little Atomie with glee.

Aska steps up, casting _Inflict Serious Wounds_ on the Devil.
Unfortunately, she misses, though at least she didn't draw it's attention.
<she was already within it's threat range, thus no attack of opportunity>

Taklinn, swinging with all of his might, smacking the Demon a solid blow
<16 HP>. The Demon snarls with rage at this, determined to kill Taklinn.

Kaz <and Images> reach the door, only to find that it seems to be held shut, though by what, you don't know.

The Devil continues to strike at Takote,biting him <11 HP>,
while it's tail snakes out at Aska...missing her by inches.

The Demon continues to try to kill Taklinn, scoring 2 solid blows with it's flaming fists 
< 15HP +4 points of Burn from the earlier fire=19HP . The new wounds do not catch fire>.


_Round Four_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 6, 2003)

Kaz turns his attention to the demon and devil. Hey Stinger boy! How about playing with a real threat! Look at that tail! If I had a tail that small I wouldn't leave the house! But I guess that's why your here with the _flamer_ and not out scoring on a sucubus!


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

OoC:Kaz cant see the Devil...the Wall of ice and all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 6, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:Kaz cant see the Devil...the Wall of ice and all. *




[OK]  Kaz will dispel the wall of ice... than taunt!


----------



## Chauzu (May 6, 2003)

Takote will continue his melee with the fiend.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 7, 2003)

Taklinn (still enraged) tightens his grip on his new found friend (warhammer) and makes sends a feign downswing to set up a vicious pair of horizontal slams into the body his attacker.

OOC: does taklinn get two attacks per round +6+1 BAB   I am hoping you forgot last round, although maybe he just missed.....
in either case he will continue to attack with both hands on the hammer!
"Kill the demons!!!!"

GE


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

OoC: Im not sure if Dispel works on already created physical things...Ill check. 
Yes, Taklinn gets 2 attacks, you just missed with the second one.


IC: Kakita Takote swings again, his Katana connecting with the Devil's neck. Aided by Aska's spell, the blow cleaves clean through
it's neck, taking it's head from it's shoulders.
The Devil falls, dead...

Jack Lobbins again shoots at the distracted Demon, his shot finding it's Mark.
<15HP, including Sneak>
The Demon reels, staggered...

Aska rushes over, casting Cure Light Wounds on Takote <8HP healed>.


Taklinn swings his new Warhammer again, missing with the first strike, but catching th Demon with the second .

The Demon, already falling due to the small bolt in it's back, it's neck cracking with an audible *Snap*, falls dead...


All is silent in the room.


----------



## Chauzu (May 7, 2003)

Takote, after making that final swing and seeing the devil fall, blows the hair away from his face and staightens up (but not out of readiness).

He turns to Aska and gives thanks for the healing. The samurai looks around the room in mystery.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Kaz, seeing that the Demon is slain, and hearing Aska's 'We live,  the Devil does not'. hold off from casting his Dispel.
Taklinn easily moves over and bashes a hole on the Ice Wall, creaing a breach big enough for them all to move through.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 7, 2003)

Taklinn after beating the portal in the wall of ice sits down where he stands

"*sigh*  I hate 'em demon-devil things...someone aught to see if they kept any other traps around here"

He leans on his new hammer. while sitting

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 7, 2003)

Wow. That was intense. Kaz says as he starts searching for traps. He will also check the door to see if it is still locked.


----------



## Chauzu (May 7, 2003)

"Next time we come across any more statues, keep a close eye. I have learned not to trust inanimate figures around here now..."


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Taklinn's wound burns for a moment more <4HP fire damage>, before he smothers the flames. Aska moves to Taklinn and casts a Healing spell upon him, invoking the Weaver.
<Cure Serious Wounds for 21 HP restored>.

As Kaz searches for traps, and Taklinn and Takote take stock of the situation, Jack Lobbins pipes up, his exhuberance an ever-infectious thing 'Here! Look et this!' 
the Atomie stands at the base of the Flame Statue, pointing at the pedastal upon which it stands. Turning a small stone knob, an audible *GGRRAAACCKK* signals the stone-on-stone sound of the statue shifting on it's base,showing an opened compartment underneath...

Within,amongst the gnawed bones of many a dead travellar can be seen glinting coins and objects.

An open chest contains Gold and Jewels
<518GP,6 Gems, as well as a Potion-Red, in a stoppered Vial.
The Words, in Dungeontongue proclaim 'Expeditious Retreat'.

A Carved Ivory Hilt protruded from under a pile of skeletons, the hiltof a _Katana_ 

An odd red cylinder, some 2 feet long, with a hose attached <ending in a cone> lies nearby as well.

Kaz, thinking quick on his feet, while exploring the other Pedastal for traps, finds a similar compartment.
Within, stacked meticulously are 80 piles of 10GP <800 total>, 2 gemstones,Scroll-case, and several green glass bottles of some liquid, with a tan colored label displaying some Archaic Script.A shield with a small ship riding above adorns the Label.One bottle has been opened and is about half full.

Back in thsi room, Takote notices that the Scorpion-Tailed Devil also wears a plain silver Ring, though this is it's only adornment on any sort.

Piling these things together, Aska casts Detect magic, showing that the Katana, the Scroll-Case, the Ring and the Red Potion are all magical.

Using her Comprehend Languages, Aska reads the labels from the <4> Green Bottles.

'Jameson'- Established 1870,Triple Distilled Irish Whiskey 12 years old. A Blend-Product of Ireland,40% Alcohol by Volume, 80 Proof. ' Aska drones on, but it is obvious that you have found booze.

Taklinn perks up with the thought of Whiskey, since he had barely had a decent drop since coming to this Gods'Damned Dungeon.

Please see OoC Thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 7, 2003)

A Scroll! Comes to me my presssiouss.  Kaz says, as he helps himself to the scroll. I have a back pack that is a bigger inside than outside. we can store most of this loot in it. As he is saying this the others see that he is already scooping stuff into his pack. things like pretty rocks and the devils stinger....things like that.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 7, 2003)

Taklinn, still hurting from combat, grabs the whiskey and finishes the bottle.  without a word, he then grabs his hammers and shield laying them on his chest as he lays down and with in 2 minutes is causing a deep rumbling echo...snoring.

GE


----------



## Chauzu (May 7, 2003)

"What is the weapon of a samurai, other than myself, doing here?" 

Takote will examine the bones for any meaning.


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2003)

While Jack and Kaz stow the Loot <with small coins, bits of cloth and the occassional bone shard making it's way into Kaz's pockets>, Taklinn finishes off the half-bottle of Jameson's 12 year, settling down to rest as only a properly Snookered Dwarf could.
Aska is busy sitting on the steps of the Flame Statue, pondering something,her chin in her hands.

Takote notes the Katana, the fine Ivory Hilt, with it's motif of Horses running across a Field of Wheat. The Guard was of steel, tinted a light green, and it's blade,upon withdrawl from it's scabbard...

the Blade shimmered with violet light, playing across it's surface in a pattern not unlike waves upon the Ocean.
At the base of the exquisite blade was a _Mark_ , a Swordsmith's Mark.
Mirumoto Dakuri.
This Blade was from Rokugan...
The Blade hummed in Takote's hand,pulsing with... _sentience_ ?
What had that Blackfoot said...'Your Kind are not unknown to Me, Samurai, you bleed and Die all ther same, despite your Codes of Honor...' 
Had the Beast actually met someone else frm Rokugan?
Looking down into the Demon's Loot, Takote could make out, in the charred remains of the dead, a blackened Helm,singed fur and tarnished gold...An Akodo Samurai.


----------



## Chauzu (May 8, 2003)

Takote stands up straight with the new katana displayed in front of him in his hands.

"A Lion..." he murmurs to himself, standing like this in deep thought as the other party members do their thing. "I am not sure if I should... but... *sigh* he is a samurai, none the less. A samurai of Rokugan, and no Rokugani belongs in this place. I will keep this until I return home, where I will return it to his family."


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

As you all go about your various tasks and fancies, be they snoring drunkenly, resting, Prayer or dancing a Jig <he is an Atomie>, the Door at the far end _Opens_ ...
Standing in the Doorway is a figure dressed in a travellar's cloak, a spear across one shoulder, and a large pack upon the other.
Looking up from under a heavy weather hood is the face of an male Elf...a bemused expression upon his face as he notes the Faerie's Jig...a private joke, most likely.

Behind him stretches a long Tunnel.

Suddenly <and I do mean Suddenly> the room lurches, sending all tumbling to the ground <except for Taklinn who was there already, though he does wake up screaming QUAKE!>.
You cleary saw, behind the Elf, the Walls shifting and moving, while the Elf stared in astonishment as he notes the passages behind the rest of you shift as well. It would seem that 'the Labyrinth' _Changes_ around a bit...

After a minute of this hellish racket <and after you all regain your feet again>, the path behind the Elf looks clear, though different.
the Path from whence the Party came is blocked by a brick wall, as if it were never there.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 12, 2003)

"I knew it was strong" taklinn says waking up looking at the bottle, "but that is some bad drink"

He stands up and shakes his head to clear the cobwebs, and is, quickly, as clear headed as before his siesta.  "Hullo Elf"

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 13, 2003)

_Another twist of fate thought up by the loonies who run this place, hm?  Well, just take it in stride._

"'allo there, Mister Dwarf."  Kael glances around at the group.  "Given that none of you has weapons drawn, I'm guessing we can quickly settle the friend or foe debate, no?  I'm Kael, and I'm probably looking for the same thing as the four of you--a way out of this bloody place."  Kael starts removing his parka and heavy cloak, placing them into his haversack.  "D'you know, it's bloody hot in here?"

Kael notices the bottle that the dwarf was holding.  "Is that English?"  Taking the bottle, he reads the label.  _How very odd.  Irish whiskey.  But--1870?  How could that be?  When I was Fished, we'd just started the seventeenth century._  "Are any of you from Earth?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

"Orth...that's nowhere near Brightforge Keep!  And this stuff sure ain't from the forge either...but it's here and it's beer... (opens bottle with teeth...hopes it's not a twist off)  here...ain't all bad (as he polishes another).

"Name's Taklinn.  Nice to meet ya.  We're off to see a man about a package.  Yer welcome to join us", a scary proposition at best.

Kael - To be clear Taklinn is nice, but scarry looking.  He has a streak of white hair and a scar down the left side of his face that can't be missed if you tried.  It is easy to see why this dwarf has a hard time making new friends, in fact you are sure that if it weren't for this wretched place the only friends he might have would be family.

If the elf drinks, "friend I say!"  

_ feys seem to be everywhere, Jack, Kael... next thing ya know we'll be dancin a jig with faeries_


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 13, 2003)

Kael sniffs the alcohol.  It's strong.  _This could be used for treating wounds in an emergency--but I'll have to make friends somehow._  "Bottoms up."  Kael takes a long drink, then passes the bottle to the young lady wearing a vestment with a spider's web on it.  "To friendship, madame."

"You say you're off to see a man about a package.  What's so important about this package of his that you would go through... this?" Kael asks gesturing at the labyrinth itself.

_OOC:  Sixchan, I'm assuming Aska's wearing vestments, but feel free to tell me if the assumptions, wrong.  Kael, notably, is *not* wearing the Shielder's symbol; his breastplate and vestments are adorned with just a circle of white.

Oh... and, hi everyone!_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 13, 2003)

A small humaniod walks up to Kael. at first he thinks it's a halfling but then he notices the constant movement and darting eyes. it's a Kender!
Hello. I'm Kazareen Bricklebottem. I'm from Krynn, where are you from? Nifty circle on your chest, what does it mean? Kael is a strange name for a sun elf. usualy their names end in "iel" are you from Krynn? I miss my home and my family. Do you have a family? I'll bet thier nice, you seem nice. Are you a mage? what do you think of the space-time distortions here freaky huh? We just killed a devil and a demon. want to see it's stinger? I've got it here somewhere. Ohh. look! a rock. Kaz wanders off a few feet and takes the demon's stinger out of his haversck and puts the rock in instead. The kender id just over 3 foot tall with blond hair and stunning blue eyes. he is wearing a cloak and boots of elvish make. He wanders around for a while and eventualy tries to pick up Taklinn's hammers...


----------



## Uriel (May 13, 2003)

The Tiny Atomie finishes his Jig with a flourish to Aska, skipping over and stopping before Kael, peering up with his over large eyes Oi there, I'm Jack Lobbins, Scout fer this 'ere Band. So, it's a Priest ye are, wot? That's a-good thing, it is, as we seems ta git in a lotta trouble an ya never kin have too many Priests. I can say the same thing 'bout Wizards, though' Jack rubs his arm thoughtfully, as if tracing an old scar, as he becomes lost in a light daydream. Shaking this off after a few moments, he looks at Kaz and mutters Um, no offence, Kaz, I dinnit mean All Wizards wuz Bad.' Jack then wanders back to his tiny Pack, pulling out a plum the size of his head, biting in to it with gusto. Thinking a moment, Jack retrieves a second Plum and tosses it at Kaen, who reflexively catches it <Ref Save,successful>.
'These uz from a Glade back in the last Realm, they is perfect Sweet, they is.' 

Kael:Jack's accent is a little Welsh and a Lot Cockney, though mostof the Atomies that you know of were from Cornwall or around York.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> He wanders around for a while and eventualy tries to pick up Taklinn's hammers... [/B]




Taklinn swats Kaz's hand away (playfully you think) and hands him some pocket lint "HERE".  While doing so he grabs Kaz's bag (not out of his hands, just to open and look, (you've got an entire flippin' village in there)

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 13, 2003)

From deep within the Kender's pack you can faintly hear "Hail Kaz Giver of light." There are small furry humanoids with antenna all standing around the village square where a timex watch illuminates the darkness.
I don't know what your taking about.  says Kazareen as he starts picking the elf's pockets.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Hello. I'm Kazareen Bricklebottem. I'm from Krynn, where are you from? Nifty circle on your chest, what does it mean? Kael is a strange name for a sun elf. usualy their names end in "iel" are you from Krynn? I miss my home and my family. Do you have a family? I'll bet thier nice, you seem nice. Are you a mage? what do you think of the space-time distortions here freaky huh? We just killed a devil and a demon. want to see it's stinger? I've got it here somewhere. Ohh. look! a rock."*




Kael blinks several times, trying to figure out where to start answering--and, seeing the kender wander off elsewhere, decides entirely against answering.  Answering questions about his wife and child wasn't exactly what he wanted to do at the moment.

"You say you've fought a devil and a demon.  How... interesting.  I wish I could have helped.  Are any of you in need of healing?  And were you planning to press on today, or rest here for a while?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 17, 2003)

"I've felt better"  Taklinn Says.  "It'd be nice to move quickly through here to the city of clocks."

GE


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2003)

OoC:We shall assume that you folks rest, regain spells, gain back 7HP (from the rest), and let taklinn's Booze wear off?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 17, 2003)

OOC:  Yes, after we have hopefull cast spontaneous healing spells if needed.

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 17, 2003)

"We have a volunteer!"  Kael looks over Taklinn's wounds, attempting to determine what level of spell he should use.  "City of clocks, you say?  D'you know something of the road ahead of us, then, Taklinn?"

Kael touches the dwarf and starts chanting spells.

_OOC:  If we're going to stay here a while and regain spells, Kael will dump how many ever spells are necessary into Taklinn and Takote, basically until they say "I feel fine now".  Assuming, of course, Takote wishes to be healed.  I think I counted him as 6 HP down.  Kael, of course, has no idea of that. _


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

[Imagine that Takote had introduced himself to Kael already. I have it written down that Takote is 13 HP down.]

"If you can recover your healing spells while we rest, then please do so. Otherwise it is alright Kael, I can take the pain until I am in real need of healing."


----------



## Uriel (May 29, 2003)

OoC: Aska and Kael dump spells and Heal all to their full HP.
I will reiterate, please post characters in the ROGUES Gallery,as I  no longer have them (On my HD, you see)-Thanx.
As well, let me know if any of the magic items are being carried/used by anyone in particular. If Ka has Scry, I have created an actual use for the skill, in Divining Magic abilities of items. Sort of like Attunement from RoleMaster (for those who played it) Argent,let me know if Kaz wants to Scry anything, either here or in email.

IC: After a rest and some much needed healing, the Group seems ready to continue, though it is unclear as to where they might be going.
Walking along the endless bricked corridors, with seemingly random side-passages and turns, the heads of everyone quickly become lost and muddled.
There seems to be some sort of magic at work in the Labyrinth, though whether cast by some agent within or by a Monitor's Design is unsure.
Aska seems least affected, or perhaps she enjoys the feeling of  euphoria brought on by the Enchantment...

Throughout the walk, Aska steers the group down certain paths, specific tunnels with a This way I think' , or a No, that is not the correct path, let us try this one...' 
until the Tunnels finally deposit you all in, of all places, a large indoor Garden.

Spanning as far as you can see, hedges and tall flowering plants, rose bushes and vined creepers drape themselves about statues, ring small pools and fountains and stand in seemingly random patterns. Colors both muted and brilliantly vivid intertwine in a maddening array of flora amongst the statuary. The place looks a veritable Paradise, as several apple trees can be seen, as well as blackberry bushes and patches of strawberries along one pool...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 29, 2003)

Taklinn's ranger instincts kick in and he immediately steps to the front of the group to look at the garden. "Lemme take a this place"  Taklinn looks for tracks, but also looks to see if the treasure trove of food they have just found looks consumable (non poisonous!).

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 29, 2003)

(Fresh from posting his information in the rogues gallery thread) Kaz wanders through the area before them. He is not stupid enough to eat anything because this looks tended. This is someone's Orchard. It's quite beautiful. He stays to the back of the party letting the others have a look as well.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 29, 2003)

"You may be right, friend.  Though I'm not sure if it's an orchard.  It seems too... idyllic.  It may even be a trap of some sort.  There are stories where I come from about apples and evil beings, and a place called 'Eden.'

"And I'm not sure I like any place that feels too much like Eden.  Just a trap waiting to be sprung."

Kael plants his spear in the ground and leans against it, watching the area around him warily.


----------



## Uriel (May 29, 2003)

Jack Lobbins grins from ear to ear, leaping forward and jumpimg a rosebush in a single astounding bound.
'Cor! What a splendid place this be, wot!?! Look at those strawberries! A bloke could eat a thousand en never git sick of em, I bet!' The Atomie moves forward and plucks a strawberry, holding it up in the bright light (this coming from somewhere above, though no 'Sun' seems present here).
Popping the Strawberry int his mouth Jack chews heartily, then his face takes on a shocked expression, which turns to a look of Horror.
Suddenly falling to the ground, Jack starts to convulse and shake...

As you rush forward to your friend, Jack sits up,  strawberry juice staining his face.
'THet wuz the most amazin taste Iv'e ever sampled, bar none, and I 'az 'ad Pixie-RHubarb-PIe, mind ye! Cor, what a taste! Ere, try em!' The Atomie tosses a strawberry to Taklinn, who is the closest one to him.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 29, 2003)

Taklinn looks suspiciously at the strawberry...looks at Jack...looks at the berry...back to Jack _ If he can take it, by Moradin, so can I _  and takes a bite of the berry with a half of a grin.

"Lets be a bit more...um...less obvious Jack..."  

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 29, 2003)

Kaz looks at the fruit and then lookls for a piece on the ground. He picks up the over ripe strawberry and flings it a Taklinn In coming! He yells.


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

What could one describe to compare to the Strawberry's flavor. If Taklinn had ever supped at the table of a King, or perhaps drank Honeyed mead with the Wood Elves, whilst dining on freshly hunted Venison? Nay, not these, nor his Mother's very own Apple Cake, not any of these had ever tasted so Delicious as this tiny little strawberry. Keeping his feet, though leaning against the stones of the pool, the Dwarf amazed at the taste, thinking...'What a Wine one could make from this stuff, or preserves.'

His thoughts occupying him, Taklinn fails to see Kaz's missile, until, looking up, he catches the strawberry square in the face, the small red thing staining his forehead.


Kael, being a bit more cautious, holds from sampling the fruit. though he notices movement from another pond. Something was moving about in there, some fish or frogs perhaps? Whatever it was, it seemed a bit larger than a goldfish..,

Aska, meanwhile moved off to stare in detatched amusement at some statues, these depicting Young Lovers caught in the act, with an enraged Older man racing to overtake them (though a rose-bush lay between he and they).

Takote sat upon a stoner bench, musing over the Sword that he had found, admiring it's brilliant edge, honed to a perfect sharpness unlike any he had ever seen.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2003)

Kaz wondering if the strawberries are that good what would the others be like? Kaz will eat the blackberries.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 1, 2003)

Taklinn licks his beard and seeing Kaz heading toward the blackberries charges and tackles him and pins his shoulders to the ground..."funny little one...try this" and gives kaz the noogie of his life. _kender_ then he lets the kender up with a smile, retrieves his hammer and collects some food to be cured and saved for later.

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 1, 2003)

Kael moves closer to the pond--not so close that he's within threat range, but close enough that he can see into it.  "There's something in there, friends.  It might well be the gardener."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 1, 2003)

Peering into the Pool, Kael is not suprised to see several Calico Fishes, he had heard of these odd carp that people in the East kept back on Earth. Koi, they called them. These <and indeed, there are 3> are large, perhaps 3 feet long, white with orange and light brown patches. Long whiskers make them look like piscean Sages. What does suprise the Elf, however, is when one raises to the surface and adresses him in Dungeontongue Why Hullo, there. Would you be so good as to fetch me a few of those delicious Blackberries over yonder, I am ever so hungry.' The Fish seems to smile up at Kael, and indeed the other two Koi now surface, smiling up at him as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 1, 2003)

[OOC: I just can't hold this one back!]
Getting out of Taklinn's grip Kaz sees the Carp and says, I thought they were just shy.. now I se they were being Koi. Kaz wanders over to the pond holding some blackberries. Here. he places his hand underwater and cups the berries so they don't float away.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 3, 2003)

The Koi gobble the blackberries from the water in a vegitarian feeding frenzy.
One Koi then rises to the surface again and says Why thank you, those were quite delicious.' 

A second Koi surfaces and says 'Yes, thank yo ever so much. I am Past, and for your Gift, I will advise that you be wary of the Contents of Strange Boxes.' 

The third Koi surfaces and says 'I am Future and for your Gift I say unto you Keep to your path, false Roads lead to Doom.' 

The first Koi now speaks again ' I am Present. Know your true Purpose, for amongst you are the seeds of Ruin.' 

The Koi then submerge again, swimming about like normal fish, not surfacing again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2003)

Kazareen simply looks at the fish swim. not seeming to register thier warnings.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 4, 2003)

"I wonder," says Kael, "did it speak just your fortune, or that of all of us?  How very... odd."

Kael sits by the bank a minute, looking thoughtful, finally deciding to go ahead and grab some of the berries and eat them.  Between bites he says, "Just for the record... did the lot of you have to deal with a Strange Box recently?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *"I wonder," says Kael, "did it speak just your fortune, or that of all of us?  How very... odd."
> 
> Kael sits by the bank a minute, looking thoughtful, finally deciding to go ahead and grab some of the berries and eat them.  Between bites he says, "Just for the record... did the lot of you have to deal with a Strange Box recently?" *



Oh... They're talking about Jack. We found him in a box. I was wondering why and I'm beginning to suspect. Notice I haven't eaten any berries? Kaz says casually.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 4, 2003)

Jack Lobbns pipes up 'Here, I ain't no dangeer ina Box, Thet's just plum Mad! Damned Fishes! '  The Atomie turns away, huffing and skipping small pebbles across another pond.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

Calm down Jack. I was just fooling. We have this box that we have to deliver to the king of this area. I think." Kaz says having realised he has no idea why they are here anymore. Oh! Fishes! Arn't they pretty?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 5, 2003)

Kael eyes the kender uneasily, wondering if he'd be more likely to trust Kaz or the sprite.  "I suspect any box you've been given to deliver is much more dangerous than a box our tiny friend came out of.

"If you're supposed to be delivering this box, perhaps we should not tarry here unnecessarily.  Besdies which, I'd hate for the owner to show up and decide to remove us bodily."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Aska seems ready to go on 'Perhaps the way lies beyond that Hedge-Maze'. She indicates the feature that dominates the southern half of the Garden.

<Autopilot> Kakita Takote moves through intricate sword maneuvers and drills, honing his Kenjitsu,lest he become complacent and let down his guard in this bewildering place.
Afterwards, Takote puts a small woven matt on the ground, sitting upon it and closing his eyes in meditation, his newfound Katana upon his knees.

Jack Lobbins eyes the Koi Pond again, a dark look to his tiny green eyes. Then, shrugging, he grabs his little crossbow and moves off towards the hedge-maze to scout.

Watching the Atomie on 'Point' is a comical thing, as he scurries here and there hiding behind rose bushes and stone statues.
It is funny, that is, until a massive yellow flower _orientes_ upon jack and, with a Lightning-Quick attack, it reaches down and _Swallows_ him. Muffled yells sound from within the flower's petals...

The Flower is about 50 feet from everyone else, some 10' high and currently closed up (digesting poor Jack Lobbins, no doubt).
 Actions?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 6, 2003)

From smiles to seriousness in the beat of a heart, Taklinn puts his head down and charges full speed to attack the flower...two handed! (not two weapons)

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 6, 2003)

You hear Kael start chanting...

_Depending on initiative:

If Kael beats either of the fighter types on initiative, he casts bull's strength on the nearest one.

Otherwise, he runs to the middle of everyone and casts bless._


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

Initiatives 

Takote /Nat 20/28 total
Jack Lobbins 23
Kael 12
Taklinn 11
Flower  10
Kaz 9
Aska Nat'1' -3 total

_Round One_ 

Takote charges the Flower, swinging his newfound Katana at the oversized Dandelion, connecting with its stem.
 <Hit, 14HP damage>

Jack Lobbins struggles inside,trying to oen the flower's pod, to no avail.

Kael casts' _Bull's Strength on Taklinn_ , infusing him with supernatural Prowess <+3 Str, Str 21 now>

Taklinn charges the Flower, swinging his new Warhammer in a mighty 2 handed Blow, smashing the stem to a pulpy mass 
<Hit, 16 HP>.
The Flower, cut by Katana and smashed by mighty Dwarven thews, shudders, it's pod suddenly expelling Jack <and a load of Pollen> high int the air, sending the Atomie into a nearby rose-bush.

<Jack down 8HP, 6 from constriction/digestive acid, 2 fron rose thorns>.

Suddenly, the air is filled with an angry _Buzzing_ ...
High up, from somewhere above come the forms of Bees, really BIG Bees...streaking towards you. There are some 5 that you can see, each the size of a large dog.

It is Kaz's Init. The bees are about 80' up at this point, spread in a space about 60' wide, with each about 15-20' from the others.

A well placed fireball might catch 3...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2003)

Seeing the danger Kaz will open fire with his Uzi. Or a fireball if I don't have the Uzi.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kael will cast _bless_ on his next action.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

the remaining BeeKazareen lets loose witha _Fireball_ , catching 3 of the Giant Bees in it's blast. Two go up in a charred cinder, while the third buzzes erratically,though it still lives. 

Aska casts _Summon Monster IV_ , wherupon a Giant Owl appears, it streaking at the closest bee (the wounded one), grasping the Bee in it's claws, killing it with it's cruel talons.

Takote, having left his Bow elsewhere, _holds_  waiting for the bees.

The 2 remaining Bees attack, C_Charging_ Kael and Kaz, though both Bees miss with their Stingers.

Takote now acts, _Charging _ a Bee (the one attacking Kael), stabbing it deeply <Hit, Crit, 19 HP and Death>.

Jack Lobbins sights and fires his tiny crossbow, hitting the Bee attacking Kaz,<Hit to  far for a Sneak, 6HP>

Kael is now free to cast his spell, but the situation looks more in hand than before, perhaps he should wait...

Taklinn, still enhanced by Kael's Spell, _Charges_ te Bee, slamming it for a massive hit, killing it.

The Garden is silent (except for Jack's sneezing), the Bees dead.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kael walks over to Jack and casts _CLW_.  "You all right there, Jack?"

----

_OOC: I just noticed I only had four spells listed for first-level spells (my mistake).  Unless you object, I'll drop the unlisted spell (a second bless) and use it for the CLW.  And update the character listing _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2003)

Kaz walks over to where the plant was that tried to eat Jack, with the body of one of the bees dragging behind him. If any of the plants attack he will toss the bee into it's maw. Interesting. I saw one of these in a little shop in Skidrow a few years ago. I had to leave cause I needed to be somewhere that's green. 

Returninjg to the group Kaz pulls out the box and checks to see that it is still locked and secure.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 7, 2003)

"how'd you get the box littel friend?"  taklinn says.  "Perhaps he should be holdin' it again" he continues motioning to Takote.  

Taklinn wipes the bee-juice off of his new hammer _ this'll new toy'll do nice!_

"let's press on before we meet the birds in this place"

Taklinn moves to the front now and begins to look for a trail to the city of clocks...as if he had any idea where to look 

OOC:  I'll be unable to post until Tuesday early.  UFOH-Taklinn is pretty straight forward if you need to auto pilot.  Rage only after blood is drawn...any of his friends blood (or his own) of course.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2003)

OoC:Taklinn looks at the box that is being handed to the group then looks to Takote. "I...uhhh....think he should take it". 
 Hehe, I remember how Taklinn volunteered Takote before...
Taklinn and Takote now both on auto-pilot.Aska an NPC...this one should move pretty fast now 


IC: The Samurai looks preplexed at Kazareen pulling the Box forth from his sack

'Where did you get that, little one, I was sure that it was in my satchel...'

 Kael's _Cule Light Wounds_ heals Jack up nicely <12 HP>.
The little Atomie sneezes again and says 'Cor,that feels Good, does'n it. thanks Mate!' 

So, where woud the intrepid adventurers go...the hedge-maze, or further into the Garden...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 8, 2003)

OOC:One...more....reply

Taklinn looks up and then down to see if one path is more worn than the other.  If not he heads deeper into the garden; that maze looks far to organized (lawful) for this barbarian!

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2003)

The Path into the Hedge-Maze looks much more travelled, though all of the traffic looks to have gone _in_ , there being no sign of exiting traffic...

OoC:Bet you post One...more...time


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 8, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *The Path into the Hedge-Maze looks much more travelled, though all of the traffic looks to have gone in , there being no sign of exiting traffic...
> 
> OoC:Bet you post One...more...time  *




OOC: Damn you and your precognition!!!!! 

To the hedge path it is!  The City of Clocks must be at the exit!

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 8, 2003)

Kaz falls into step behind the others Whisteling to himself.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 8, 2003)

OoC: Argent, make a note that Kaz now has Kael's comb, Taklinn's toothbrush and this really sweet looking ring that he found somewhere, it has an inscription _Ash Nazg..._ something or other, Kaz isn't really sure where he found it...
LazLong:No prob on the spell switch.


IC: Jack Lobbins picks a bunch more berries (though staying close to Takote and taklinn while doing so), then it's off to the 
Hedge-Maze!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 8, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC: Argent, make a note that Kaz now has Kael's comb, Taklinn's toothbrush and this really sweet looking ring that he found somewhere, it has an inscription Ash Nazg... something or other, Kaz isn't really sure where he found it...
> LazLong:No prob on the spell switch.
> 
> 
> ...



[OOC: Will do.]


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 8, 2003)

Kael gathers up some fruit to take with them and eat as they walk, then follows Taklinn toward the maze.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

The Hedge-Maze was a bewildering place. At first, it seemed easy enough to navigate, and indeed Kael had seen many such Mazes in the Courts all across Europa. This Maze, however, seemed _alive_. Why, even Jack Lobbins was scratching his little chin in consternation 'Cor, I Swore thet wall wuz open last time we passed here. Why see, thet little rabbit statue was here, and thet  fountain wuz here...' Jack goes on pointing out landmarks and insisting that this was here and that was there and...it is plain that he too is lost. The Hedge reaches as far up as any of you can see, letting in very little in the way of 'Sun' as well. After another half an hour you all hear a resounding _Bellow_  as if some great beast was in the Maze as well...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 10, 2003)

Taklinn tightens his grip on his hammer as he presses on, "Maybe you should stay behind me for a few little jack"

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Jack _Jumps_ at the sound of the bellow. Not just Jumps, but actually flies into the air for about 30 feet and stays there.
Looking down, the Atomie grins and says 'Oh, I gess I never told ya lot I could Fly,eh?' 

Jack loads his tiny crossbow, looking about for whatever had made the noise.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2003)

Kaz's eyes light up and he says, Well many mazes have Minnowtaurs in them. They are a magical mix of human and Minnow.  Kaz smiles and does not look in anyone's eyes for fear of cracking up.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 10, 2003)

Kael gives Kaz a nasty look, then readies his spear.  "D'you see anything, Jack?  Perhaps maybe an exit to this maze?  And if you see anything nasty... perhaps ye should get back down here before it sees _you_."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

Jack grins back at Kael Don worry Mate.' he says as he turns _Invisible_ . Jack then whispers <much closer now> 'Odd, I don't see a thing' 
It is then that a massive form bursts...rather _passes through_ the hedge-Wall. Standing nearly ten feet tall, a huge Bullish Humanoid...that appears to be made entirely of plants. *

Suprise Round to the Hedgeotaur.
 The Hedgotaur gores Takote with it's thorn-covered horns, missing him entirely.

Jack Lobbins: 26
Hedgeotaur: 19
Taklinn: 19
Takote: 15
Kaz: 10
Kael:8
Aska: nat 1,3 total

 Jack fires from above the creature <Hit,12 points, Sneak included>.

The Hedgeotaur belows again, several thorns firing from it's body

One misses Jack, a second strikes Taklinn for 7HP, a third misses Takote while a fourth hits Kael for 11 HP.

Taklinn is up...



******......................****************
******......................****************
******........................****************
******.....................................*********
******.....................................*********
******...............H-T.................*********
******.....................KT.............*********
******..kael..............................*********
******.........................Jack.......*********
******.............tak...............************
******...............................************
******.....................Aska........************
******...................................************
******..................................*************
 ******                       *****************
*******                      *****************
*******                      ******************
*******                      ******************
*******                      ******************
*******                      ******************
*******                      ******************
*******                      ******************

Hedgeotaur=HT
KT= Kakita Takote
the others should be obvious
the space between each * top to bottom is 5 feet.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 11, 2003)

Kael curses up a minor storm in English, probably drawing some odd looks from his companions.  Recovering after a moment, he moves quickly to between Taklinn and Jack, and casts _prayer_.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 11, 2003)

Kaz lets fly with a Melf's Acid Arrow.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

<I think Taklinn is an easy action to predict>

Taklinn snarls a Dwarvish War-Cry, Charging the Hedgeotaur, slamming it with his Warhammer <11 HP>.

Takote slices twice at the Hedgeotaur , hitting once <12 HP>.

Kaz's _Acid Arrow_ misses, sizzling off into the hedge Wall instead.

Kael Casts _Prayer_ 

Aska casts _Bless_ 

<Luck & Morale bonuses,stacking. You are all +2 to hit,+1 damage,+2 saves,+1 skills and the Hedgotaur is -1 on all attacks>

_Round Two_ 


Jack Lobbins fires again, hitting <14 HP>

The Hedgotaur bellows, swinging it's massive thorn covered fists at Taklinn and Takote ,missing the dwarf, but dealing Takote a sore wound <9HP, and he feels Poison race into him, he losing 4 STR points>.

Taklinn swings his hammer two handed, slamming the Hedgotaur <15HP>.

Takote, wounded and enfeebled, manages to get in one hit <8HP>.

Kaz is up...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 11, 2003)

Kaz fires off another Melf's acid arrow.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 11, 2003)

If Kael is right next to the monster, he takes a 5-foot step back, and casts _divine power_.  If he's not next to the Hedgeotaur, he casts, then moves next to it in preparation for a full attack.

_OOC:  Assuming, of course, that the initiative count gets back around to him.  Kael's next action, for the record, is a full attack with his spear at +15/+10 to hit, d8 + 7._


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 11, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, I got unsubscribed somehow.  Does Taklinn get 2 swings per round?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 11, 2003)

OoC:Taklinn had 2 attacks, he just missed with the second.
Hehe..and I thought I'd never get to use the 'Elemental Plane of Wood' template from MotP 

IC:Kaz fires off a second _Melf's Acid Arrow,_ this one slamming into the Hedgotaur, causing it to bellow in pain.
< 4 pts Acid>

Kael casts _Divine Power_ .

Aska, assessing the situation, moves to Taklinn, casting 

_Bull's Strength_ upon him.
'Show that overgrown weed whose the Boss, Taklinn!' 

Jack Lobbins giggles loudly and waves his tiny hands, _Invoking_ some Fey Magic.
Vines shoot out from the Hedge Wall,meaning to  
_Entangle_ the Hedgotaur.
Jack's smile fades as the Vines not only fail to wrap the Beast up, but shoot up and try to ensnare him. Jack barely avoids getting wrapped up himself.

The Hedgotaur's eyes shine with malicious intent as it brings both thorny fists down on Taklinn, dealing the Dwarf a mighty wound <18 HP, no Poison>.

Taklinn continues to pound the creature, hitting it in the chest for a massive blow <20 HP>.

The Thing still wouldn't Die, though the Band had dealt it tremendous damage. What would it take to kill this thing?

Kaz's _Acid Arrow_ continues to do it's work <8HP>.

Kaz is up...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 12, 2003)

"if yer gonna use magic...USE FIRE!"  Taklinn screams as he RAGES at the beast.  

It is clear he is angered by the blow as he shakes his head, spit flying from his beard (or his mouth, you can't really tell).  Taklinn invokes the name of his father at he brings a mighty blow down on the beast.\

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm not stupid. a fire ball would do more harm than good. Kaz yells as he casts Enervation.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

Kaz casts his _Enervation_ watching with smug satisfaction as the Hedgeotaur shrieks and seems to shrivel, withering as it does so.

Raising it's head justin time for Kael's spear to impale it <14HP>, the Hedgeotaur falls to the ground, rapidly decomposing into mulch as it does so...

Taklinn catches himself before his _Rage_ taes hold, saving it for someother need.

The Entangling Vines seem to falter as well, falling lifelessly to the soft grassy floor of the Hedge.


Jack lands, grinning 'Thet was one nasty blighter, eh?' Cocking his tiny crossbow, the Atomie looks among the Mulch for any sign of his spent bolts, but they seem to have been dissolved along with the Hedgotaur.

Aska casts several healing Spells on the group

_Cure Light Wounds_ on Takote <10HP>, Taklinn  <13HP> and Kael  <10HP>. Then, the Cleric of the Weaver lifts her head and says in an odd and Hollow Voice 'The Path Out Lies there...'  before starting off down one of the myriad pathways of the Maze...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 12, 2003)

Kaz says, Well that was odd. I wonder if there's anything around here that the Bontziataur left behind. and will do a quick search.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

There seems to be nothing of interest in the immediate area, althoug perhaps the Hedgotaur had a _Lair_ ...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 12, 2003)

Taklinn will attempt to backtrack the herbotaur's lair.

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 12, 2003)

Kael binds Takote's wounds, attempting to draw out as much of the poison as he can, then drops _divine favor_ to cast another _CLW_ on Taklinn before he starts his tracking.

Noticing Aska starting to head off, he grabs her arm.  "Hold on a moment, there, lass.  I think our friend the dwarf wants to figure where this thing came from."

_OOC:  Heal check (+13 if Kael can get it in while prayer is still active) on Taklinn to use in case his Fort save fails._


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

<The additional _CLW_ for Taklinn cures 14 HP>

The Hedgeotaur seems to be without Tracks.
It came through the west Hedge wall, however.
Aska is<was> heading North.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 12, 2003)

Taklinn begins to move west, into and through the wall in an attempt to find the lair of this awful beast.  Perhaps it just lived in the wall 

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

Taklinn attempts to move off through the Hedge Wall, finding it much more resilient than he expected. Several hammer blows later, the Wall still seems as string as Stone. Odd...

Jack tries to fly Over the Wall, though after a minute os so, he returns 'Thet damned Hedge goes clear to the Sun, it does...Cor! What a dizzying thing thet was,flying up there.' 

Aska stares North in a semi-haze, muttering '...the path out...lies there...lies there...'


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 12, 2003)

After one final search of the area for any potential loot (whiskey, etc) Taklinn will lead Aska to the North.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2003)

The Path through the Maze seems a bit more clear now. Perhaps the Hedgeotaur's Death affected it somewhat? Perhaps Aska has some inkling as to where to go.

After trudging through endless hedgerows, and something close to an hour, the path suddenly opens up into a large chamber.

Broken marble columns, ringed with lichen, stand amid ancient masonry and flowers growing wild and chaotic. A massive fountain (15' tall), depicting a three headed cat, sprays water high into the air, creating a mist that seems to serve as the nurturing water for the plants in the chamber.

Near the base of the Fountain are piled all manner of things.

Bags of spilled coins, bits of armor, weapons, all taken from those that the Hedgeotaur has slain. No gnawed bodies do you find, though one corner of the Chamber smells atrocious. Closer inspection reveals decomposing bodies,,,it would seem that the Hedgotaur first turned it's Prey into compost to feed from them.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 13, 2003)

Taklinn takes some wax out of his ear and puts it in his nose to offset the awful smell.  He then walks over to see what specifically lies in the treasure pile.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Kaz Looks at it and says. Wow great fountain.  He starts looking at the fountain and putting stuff in his pack.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 13, 2003)

"Hold on, friend!" says Kael, grabbing one of the kender's arms.  "We should take an inventory of this treasure first.  Not to mention determine if any of it is magical in nature."  And with that, hoping Taklinn will succeed in stopping Kaz pouring anything else into his pack, Kael casts _detect magic_ on the pile.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Huh? What?  Oh yeah. sorry I try to play down that instinct but sometimes I just can't help myself. The Kender says as he continues to put stuff in his haversack.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 13, 2003)

"At some point we should inventory 'is whole flippin bag.  I think me other hammer is in there somewhere." with that Taklinn picks up kaz before he gets too far with the loot. " 'sides...it's rude to our new friend to just start stuffin' yer sack."

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *"At some point we should inventory 'is whole flippin bag.  I think me other hammer is in there somewhere." with that Taklinn picks up kaz before he gets too far with the loot. " 'sides...it's rude to our new friend to just start stuffin' yer sack."
> 
> GE *




Well gee, I'm just handeling it till we get somewhere. It's not like I'm hoarding things.  Kaz says with a look like he's been slapped.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 14, 2003)

In addition to the bags of coin, there is a box of odd paper notes. Kael recognizes them as some form of Bank Note...Monies...
The bills are uniform and blue in color, with the faces of various women upon them, as well as odd symbols, some arcane, some mundane <buildings, animals>.

As far as items showing magic, the following glow

1>A suit of shiny chainmail armor, well-oiled and black.
(Illusion/Glamour)

2> A small gold Ring, with tiny Waves etched upon it's surface.
(Transmutation)

3>a large pearl, itself looking to be very valuable.(Abjuration,Transmutation)

4> An Ocular device of some sort, a lens that magnifies whatever is underneath it. Amber glas in a tarnished silver frae.
(Divination)

5> a Bright Yellow Stone, cut in a spindle shape.
(Transmutation)

As well, there is a Spyglass, 

 A green satchel with a white patch& red cross upon it. Inside are all sorts of medical supplies.

A odd black metal box (1' X2X about 1' tall), all sorts of dials,buttons and colored gemlike bulbs upon it.

A small bag containing square containers of some sort, aprox half a foot square. Jack opens one and inside is a small silver disk. there are a dozen or so of these.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

Taklinn takes the armor, ring, ocular device and spyglass.  "can anyone tell us what these do?" he says holding up the optics and the ring.  He looks at the group to see who might need better armor.  

" not sure this'll fit you, Jack..." he says holding up the armor.  

OOC: I think kaz could make use of the ring (it IS shiny, right), taklinn could use the spyglass, as could jack, while scouting, and I have an idea about the other things, but Taklinn would not ...can we identify any of it?


GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 15, 2003)

Kazareen says I don't have Identify. when I came here I was stripped of all my things and had to scrounge.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 15, 2003)

Kael takes the bag of healing supplies and looks through its contents.  "Some of this stuff looks rather odd... but if nothing else, I can salvage the bandages."

_OOC: Is there anything else in there obviously useful, and/or is anything labeled in languages anyone understands?_

Kael says, "I also can't identify anything--I can just tell you it's magical.  We'll have to find a wizard at the next town we come to who can identify objects for us."  Standing up and packing the healing supplies away, he says, "And that armor should definitely fit our tiny friend; it should shrink to his size, if he wants it."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

kael notices that some of the odd little packages in the green bag have Latin words upon them. Some english as well, though he has no idea what they might mean. 

Meanwhile Jack Lobbins sits fumbling with the strange black metal box. 

Suddenly, a booming noise assails you all. Crashig percussive booms and shrieking and wailing sounds are accompanied by some Hellish fiend chanting and Intoning in a gutteral and abrasive voice.

Taklinn dives for cover, whilst Kaz and Kael merely stare in shock at Jack. Aska screams and the Atomie himself yells and zips up into the air in horror. Finally, the Atomie fights his way through the noise eminating from the thing and flips a small lever.

Quiet rules the air, the Demonic Noises abating instanftly.
Jack hits a button, and a small panel opens, looking inside, the Faerie reads 
'Morbid AngelAlters of Madness'...Cor, what a Sound, sounded like the Gates of Hell were opening. I sort of liked it...' .
Jack holds up a tiny silver disc not unlikethe ones in the small bag. This has a picture of a pentagram upon it. Perhaps it is some sort of aid in Demon Summoning or Ritual...?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Well as the party mystic I think I should hold that for now. Kaz says gathering the discs and the black box.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

"ya can keep it if you can make sure that d*** noise never comes out of it AGAIN!  Otherwise, I say we crush it now to make sure it don't finish it's foul magics and summon some demon or such!"

After collecting everything, Taklinn continues through the maze.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Jack huffs a bt at Kaz taking his new toy away (though he is too small to carry it himself anyways).

Taklinn heads back to the hedgeways again, the others following after...

How could you have been so blind before?
The way through is right there in front of your faces...

In less than an hour, you are through the Hedge-Maze. Perhaps some magic connected with the Hedgotaur caused the confusion...?
No matter, the Garden ends at the edge of the Hedge, a long tunnel stretching off into the distance.

OoC: Continue or rest?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Kael and Kaz can both hear ( far off) the sound of running water.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

Taklinn looks to make sure the others are keeping up with his blistering pace (note the sarcasm with his 20' movement ) and continues on, without conversation, hoping to be moving toward the city of clocks.

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 18, 2003)

Kael, shrugging, will follow the dwarf.  "There's a river or a brook off in the distance, though I'm not sure how far.  Do any of the rest of you hear that?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

I hear it. But I'd just as soon rest here before we go any further. some of us are injured. The Kender says as he is walkinh into the tunnel.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

With an audible sigh, Taklinn turns back towards the group and instead of pressing on, begins to look for a suitable (easily denfended) location to make a camp.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *With an audible sigh, Taklinn turns back towards the group and instead of pressing on, begins to look for a suitable (easily denfended) location to make a camp.
> 
> GE *



Kazareen keeps walking forward oblivious to the others stopping.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

OoC:Your two options for camp are the Hedge-maze or the tunnel , which is pretty featureless at this point.
Let me know spell switches, healing spells cast etc...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

As Kaz keeps walking, Taklinn scoops him up under his arm like he would a small child walking the wrong direction and sets him down facing the way they just came "we'll camp in the bushmaster 's layer."

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Um... Taklinn, don't take this the wrong way but you might want to take a bath sometine in the near future. Kaz says sticking his finger down his throat in a "i'm gonna barf" gesture.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Um... Taklinn, don't take this the wrong way but you might want to take a bath sometine in the near future. Kaz says sticking his finger down his throat in a "i'm gonna barf" gesture.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 19, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Um... Taklinn, don't take this the wrong way but you might want to take a bath sometine in the near future. Kaz says sticking his finger down his throat in a "i'm gonna barf" gesture. *




*buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp*


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

Making your way back to the hedgeotaur's lair is easy, as you left easy to follow prints coming out. Now that you look at it, the grass where you waleked seems to be dying, as does much of the Hedge around you. Perhaps it was connected to the Hedgeotaur in some manner.

Jack Lobbins says that he will take the first watch.



Please see OoC thread...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

Kaz will take second watch. Aska will take 3rd.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 21, 2003)

Taklinn goes to sleep without volunteering to watch, although he will happily do so if some one is brave to wake a grumpy dwarf in the middle of the night.

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kael heals those around him as necessary, then volunteers to sit up for the first watch with Jack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

Aska will wake Taklinn on 3rd watch and say"Would you be so kind as to accompany me on the watch? I would prefer that I not do it alone."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

The night goes by uneventfully, 'morning' finds everyone refreshed 
<7HP restored>.


As you arise, the hedgotaur's lair looks much changed.Many of the plants are dead now, and the hedge'Wall seems dissicated and dry. A new day awaits.
making your way down the Tunnel. the sound of water that Kael and kaz heard the day before becomes apparent to all.
Soon enough, you encounter the source of the sound.
The tunnel descends slightly, ending in an ornate Landing.
Garish green and red paint cover a steepled platform jutting out into a sluggish river, a bright pink,purple and yellow boat sitting at dock. As you approach, something appears from thin air, a purple Mephit, all grins and smiles.



'Step right up, folks, step right up. Only a single shiny Gold Coin to ride the Ride, see what you can see, do what you can do..Welcome to the tunnel of Dreams.' 

OoCost spells for the day in the OoC thread.
As well, Argent, since spells in 3.5 are cheaper you have a few more spells. One will be identify, which is now Level 2.
I spent extra cash on spells for you, I'm going to exchange some of that for a Wand of identify with 30 charges.[


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

Kaz looks at the boat a sqeels in glee! Boatman oh Boatman will you take us across this sea of chaos and stream of thoughts? Kaz is all smiles, Your gold you may have once we reach the other side.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

The Mephit shakes his head 'Sorry, friend, it takes money to ride, money to see, what wonders you will encounter on the Thousand thrills a Minute 'Botaride of Dreams...Surely you have some monies about you, I can smell good honest cash on you, friend.'


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 25, 2003)

Taklinn looks from the mephit to Kaz and back again as they exchange pleasantries, he looks as if he is watching tennis.

"does the boat go to the city of clocks?" Kaz and the Captian both at once.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

The mephit grins from ear-to-ear 'The Boat takes you through many Wonderous Places, friend. For a mere single,shiny coin, all might be yours.' 

The mephit doesn't seem to want to share any direct knowledge.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 28, 2003)

The Mephit takes out a fat cigar of smelly weeds, snapping his fingers, causing the Stoagie to ignight. Waiting patiently, he begins flipping a small copper coin in the air.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 28, 2003)

"c'mon!" taklinn snaps as he shepards the others onto the boat

"Let's be done with this city of clocks business!"

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2003)

Kazareen follows Taklinn into the boat. Aska follows saying "I'm not sure about this. I've heard of boats like this where they dump you out in the middle of the river." She clutches her holy symbol and says a small prayer.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 29, 2003)

Before paying the boatman and entering the boat, Kael removes his breastplate.  "No sense being a lead weight if something untoward does happen.  Well, gents, shall we get on with the ride?"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

OoC:I will assume that you pay the mephit his coins...that's 6GP somebody. An Elemental Ferryman needs his due, you know...

IC: Opening a gaudily painted gate, the mephit says through half-clenched teeth (around the Stoagie) 'Plenty of room, plenty of room, folks, Kids to the front, mind the fingers folks, wouldn't want the little tykes to get hurt.' 
The 'kids' comment was clearly directed at Kaz, thogh he was a half a foot taller than the Mephit.

When all are aboard, the Mephit pulls on a whistle-string, sounding a loud note, steam jetting from the water about the boat, and the garish thing moves off,on it's own accord. The Mephit can be seen grinning back on the docks, wabing at the disappearing Band, flipping his little coin and tipping his hat.


_Boat Ride_ 

Darkness engulfs you all, the quiet lapping of the water against the Boat being the only sound other than your voices, should you wish to speak. The Dark seems very complete, even Taklinn's Darkvision impeded by it.
Suddenly, a blinding illumination fills the air, accompanied by a loud 'Aahhhhhh!' from Jack Lobbins.
Jack is rubbing his eyes with his tiny hands, whilst in the bottom of the boat lies the 'Wand' that you picked up from the Devil's Hoard. The cylider lies on the bottom, bright light shooting off in a beam. Kael sees something odd about it, and,picking it up he can make out the Arcane Script that the rest of you had not been ableto Decipher. In English, an inscription reads _'Mag-Lite'_ .
This seems to be some form of magic torch device.There seems to be a small button, which, when pushed, turns the device on and off.
Waving the beam around, you can make out gloomy recesses along the walls, with cast-off detritus of all sorts, garbage, old wooden stands displaying scripts and pictures all now too far gone to read, their paint flaked away. There seems to be no landings to pull the Boat to, and thusly, you move ever on down the River...


Hours pass while you ride slowly, though comfortably along a winding waterway. Then, far-off at first, though growing louder, you hear music, an eerie Organ or perhaps a Harpsichord.

Dim light shows ahead and as you get nearer, it becomes evident that there is a jetty and a space for the Boat.

The Boat moves in and stops itself at a decrepit old walkway, whereupon a Gate at the top opens and some flickering light can be observed, though it's source isn't visable at this time.

OoC:You are about 8 feet lower than the Gate, thus a short stairs climb will bring you to the top, where whatever awaits in the cavern/whatever will become clear.

Jack looks to you, clearly wanting to know if he is to Scout ahead.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Ok Jack, Do your thing. We'll be right behind you. Kaz says. He hops out of the boat and satrts axamining the stairs.

Aska Gets out trying very hard not to get wet. I don't approve of boats. Riding on the water is not natural for me. She takes a deep breath and sighs. She had been holding her symbol so tightly that her hand had started to bleed.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 29, 2003)

Taklinn gets off the boat moves at a distance behind Jack to make sure nothing attacks him.

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 29, 2003)

Stepping off the boat, Kael begins fastening his breastplate back on.  "Ho there, Aska.  Help an old elf get into his armor?  I can't believe you and Taklinn didn't remove your armor before hopping into the boat."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> *Stepping off the boat, Kael begins fastening his breastplate back on.  "Ho there, Aska.  Help an old elf get into his armor?  I can't believe you and Taklinn didn't remove your armor before hopping into the boat." *



Aska looks at the elf and smirks. I see no need to help you into your armor if you were silly enough to take it off. She turns to walk away and then shakes her head and helps Keal anyway.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 1, 2003)

Taklinn BUMPs Kael on the shoulder once his armor is on, "I can't swim with m' armor on, but I can't swim with it off either!"

He then leads the group up the stairs

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

Big stairs. Jack do you see anything up there? Kazareen says.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

OoC:Sorrt all....onwards!

IC: Jack pads forward, hopping up stairs with feylike ease (since you now know that he can fly, the sneaking/jumping seems mostly for his amusement).

Holding a tiny hand up for caution, the Atomie pokes his head up at the last step...

Waving you all forward with an 'all clear' signal, you all follow the Atomie up to where you can see what there is to see.

A platform made of wooden planks stretches some hundred feet wide, and about half that deep. At the far side of the platform (which is lit by eerie lamps glowing a ghostly green) is a facade of sorts. A large garishly painted wooden structure seems to indicate the entrance of some tunnel, which is shaped like a huge gaping mouth, horribly distended and possessing bulging red eyes. Sitting in front and just to one side of the mouth is a cart, not unlike the Mining carts back in Whisltle, or similar to a carriage, though it is open-faced and horseless. Three seats stand open and exposed and each seems capable of sitting two man-sized persons, so you all should have no trouble, if you so choose to ride.The Carriage seems poised to enter the Tunnel.

A general Motif of Death and Morbidity prevades the whole, with coffins of all shapes and sizes lining the front of the Facade. Jack moves forward, followed by a very impatient band, fanning out defensively.

Without any pomp or great showy entrance, one of the smaller Coffins opens, and a diminuative figure moves out, approaching your group. A Doll-like Midge, the little fellow is about the size of Kaz, some 3 feet tall. Looking up with button-eyes, the Manikin says in a hollow Voice 'The House of Spooky Thrills costs one shiny Silver per person...well worth it, as such fun cannot be had anywhere else, such delicious fun...' 

The little Manikin holds out a coffin-like box,whch opens, showing several severed heads..very real heads. One of the mouths opens, awaiting the forthcoming coins...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

Kaz looks on in wonder. He said FUN! Kaz grabs his coin purse and after dropping a mouse 5 feathewrs and a green ring with a lantern motif into the mouth he drops a silver piece. Come on! Kaz waits impatiently in the coach bouncing up and down in his seat like the hyperactive 5 year old that he may very well be.

Flame's sake, Kazareen get out of there. You have no idea where that leads.  Aska says. 

OOC: can Kaz or Aska make a knowledge dungeon?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Aska seems to recall something about a Mad Carnival Band setting up somewhere within the Labyrinth, along a passageway leading to the City of Clocks, but that was vague, and surely this _might_  be part of that entourage...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

"Kaz, I think you were holdin' a cupple of shiny silvers of mine."

Taklinn motions for Kaz to 'hook a dwarf up' and moves to get on the ride.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh. Sorry Taklinn, I'll get it.  Kaz reaches into his bag and pulls out Taklinn's purse and gives the Creature a Silver for each of the party members. That was really nice of you. Your such a good guy Taklinn, and not smelly at all from a distance.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

Taklinn grabs his purse and Kaz's bag for a quick sneak peak to see if any of his other belongings have ended up in there.  he also places some of his heavier items in there...just for fun!

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jul 3, 2003)

Looking in, Taklinn sees a glimpce of a myriad of strange Dancers Piping around a formless Mass of Proto-Deity....some bizarre purple reptile bewitching human younglings with songs of Love and 4 Demonic figures in colorful dress, each with some bizarre instrument and white and black (and silver) facial paint...as he looks (and listens) closer, he hears one shout 'All Right, Now Let's Rock-n-Roll All Night, and Party Every Day!!!'  then sounds emit from the bag not wholly unlike Jack's Diabolic Sound-Box (,but not nearly as harsh either....')
 accompanied by explosions and the screams of masses of tiny little people all screaming for more.Taklinn closes the bag, stopping to down half a bottle of that Jameson's _Beer_ to calm his nerves...


OoC:Waiting on LL42


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

Gee Taklinn, You OK?  Kaz says closing the bag and putting it back.

What did you see in there? Askes Aska as she gets in the 'coach'.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 3, 2003)

Taklinn replies, "Nothin to see there, by moradin's KISS, NOTHING TO SEE!"

OOC: I saw them in concert in '96...still a great show!

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 4, 2003)

_OOC:  My bad... had a long week.  Glad for the three-day weekend _

Kael looks at the bickering dwarf and kender and shakes his head.  "Well, we may not have found the City of Clocks, gents, but we've found the bloody City of Tunnels.  Let's get on with it, shall we?"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

Paying the tiny Manikin, you all step intothe carriage, Kaz to the front (as he would no doubtibly insist), along with Taklinn.

Aska and Kael in the middle.

Takote inthe rear, with Jack Lobbins (who actually flies along, looking like he is doing the 'backstroke'.

The carriage takes you through the giant Mouth, which closes after the carriage enters.
All is dark, though Taklinn cansee a bit, noting indestinct and vague shapes off to the sides of the carriage track.
Ghostly lamplights seem somewhere distant, ahead of where you are, though they appear and disappear with each twist and turn of the carriage.

Suddenly a lamp lights in front of you, showing the carriage amidst a crudely thrown together scene, a 'Cabin' off to one side, along with a well and some 'trees'.

A ghostly form appeas from the Well, a moaning 'Oooohhhhhhhhhhhh-Ooooohhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! issuing from it.

Clearly some form of undead.

Initiatives

LazLong 24
Taklinn 16
Takote 15
Jack 14
Kaz 11
Aska 9


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 5, 2003)

Taklinn holds his action to see if the undead will attack or to see if it is some part of the show.

GE

OOC: next time we level what do I need to do IC to become a rune bearer?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Kaz will wait to see what the others do. He's enjoying the ride.

Aska will scream and cast protection from Evil


----------



## Uriel (Jul 6, 2003)

OoC:Just waiting on LL42, sorry guys...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 7, 2003)

Kael will make a turning attempt (if this is an obvious undead).

_OOC: my apologies again; life's really been kicking my ass recently._


----------



## Uriel (Jul 7, 2003)

Kael presents his Holy Symbol, in an attempt to _Turn_ the thing.
The attempt fails.

The Thing Charges at Kael and  _Touches_ Kael,it's icy fingers slipping rght theough his armor to meet his skin.
<8HP, no Drain, i rolled a '20' for your Save>

Taklinn is up, 

Takote 15
Jack 14
Kaz 11
Aska 9


The Thing is within striking distance of all in the carriage, hovering over it...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

Kazareen will cast Mage Armor

Aska will cast Bless on Takote.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 7, 2003)

"This ain't no fun house...yet" Taklinn says as he moves to attack the beast with a two handed swing of his hammer!

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 7, 2003)

_Next initiative_:  Kael mutters a small _prayer_, though, oddly, it's hard to tell exactly to whom the prayer is muttered.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 8, 2003)

.
Taklinn smashes into the thing with his hammer, though the blow goes right through it, _incorporeal_ as it is.

Takote likewise stabs at it, his blade passing through it without hurting it.

Jack Lobbins shoots his crossbow at the Thing, the bolt passing right through it as well. 'Cor, thet thing is tough!' 

Kaz casts _Mage Armor_.

Aska casts _Bless_ on Takote.

NEXT ROUND

Lazarus casts _Prayer_ (Concentration check made despite damage).

The Thing attacks Kael again, though it fails to hit him with it's Chill touch.

Taklinn (outo-pilot) swings his hammer again, hitting the Thing twice. This time, both swings hit, causing it pain, as it;s silent screak indicates ( 23 HP in 2 hits).

Takote swings again, though both of his blows miss.

Jack fires agan, the bolt failing to do any damage.

Kaz and Aska are up...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

Aska takes out her holy symbol and says By the warp and weave of the pattern. BURN! And tries to turn the creature.

Kaz takes out his wand of shocking grasp and tries to attack the ghost.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 8, 2003)

Kaz casts his _Shocking grasp_ , <hitting for 2 HP>.

Aska attempts to _Turn_ the Thing, wherupn it wails mightily and floats away back towards the Well.

<Attacks of Opportunity for Taklinn,Takote,Kael,Kaz and Aska>

Only Taklinn succeeds in hitting the thing <11HP>, ausing it to flee even faster. It disappears down the Well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

Well that was irritating. what more can happen here? Aska says resuming her position in the cart

Next thing that comes flying at us I'm going to be so cross at! Kaz gripes.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 10, 2003)

Kael nods at Aska.  "'Annoying' is most certainly the correct word, m'lady.  If there's one, though, I'll bet there's more of them about.  He may have even gone to get friends.  Best to keep your guard up until we get out of this bloody tunnel."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

OoCid you want to chase the 'Ghost' or see if the Boat wil continue.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

As much as I would love to chase the ghost down lets get out of this place and onto the city of Clocks. Kaz says to the air.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 11, 2003)

Settling back into the seats of the carriage, the Band is relieved when it shudders to life, moving off down it's rickety course along whatever old track supports it.

It is mere moments when the carriage stops again,a Light suddenly lighting up an area that resembles an old cobblestone alleyway. There seems to be nowhere for the Carriage to go further, it sits facing a brick wall.
The Alley stretches off some fifty feet or so and ends in what appears to be a street. The scene reminds Kael of Rome, the street and alleyway seeming to wind, the walls of the buildings on either side tall and ancient. Sounds of life seem conspicuoiusly absent, however, as do animals. No rats, cats or even stray dogs are evident...
Taklinn looks up, he just saw someone pass by the end of the alley's mouth. Something odd in the way they moved made it evident that they were either injured or carrying something heavy.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 11, 2003)

"Well... we seem to have reached a city at last.  Taklinn, any idea if this is the fabled City of Clocks?"  Kael straps his spear to his back.  "Whether it is or not, it's likely a convenient place to catch a rest; we need as much of that as we can in this... place.

"Milady, gentlemen... shall we continue?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 12, 2003)

Taklinn nods at Kael.  He keeps his focus on the end of the alley where he saw movement and moves in that direction quietly and quickly.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2003)

Kaz and Aska follow the group.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 12, 2003)

Moving along the alley, the band sees detritus everywhere, yet no carrion feeders. No rats, dogs ,cats or even pigeons.

Coming to the mouth of the alley, they look out upon a wide avenue suffering from a decided lack of commerce andtraffic.
The shuffling form that taklinn had sighted seemed missing now, if he had even seen someone to begin with...

jack Lobbins flits up, peering into windows, then darting back down 'Cor, that's an eerie thing. I could see indistinct forms inside the rooms, but none o';the details were I able to make out. I did  see someone movin' about inside o' some o' them rooms, thugh. Eerie, I say agin.' 
Takote draws his sword, taking up a position at the front of the group.
Across the street you can clearly make out a figure now, dressed in grey and brown, a uniform complete with helmet and cloak. Clearly an officer of the Law. He stands upon a street corner, turned slightly away from you, looking down a side-street. Further on you see a trio of shapes looking in a Shoppe, pointing and gawking, like some Holiday shoppers, though no laughter comes from their direction. All is disturbingly silent.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2003)

I guess I should have expected this. Were in the city of Clock-works. They are golems of a sort.  Kaz saya tio the group.

Aska looks out and says, You mean to tell me they aren't people? 


OOC: Domo Origato?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Jack Lobbins pulls on Taklinn's shirt-sleeve insistantly, saying in a voice laced with unease 'I don't think is tha Clockwerk City, Mate, them don't look like Gnomes...' 
Pointng East along the city avenue.

Walking steadily though slowly to wards the Group is a near-solid wall of people, ragged clothes and soot-stained faces a veritable Sea of Humanity. The people are some hundred feet off at this point.
A voice behind you says loudly 'Here,here! What's the meaning of this!I'll have no Unlawful Assemblage on my Watch!' It is the Constable, moving towards you. Well, perhaps he could shed some light on things, as he seemed to have noticed the vagabonds moving in.
However, it quickly becomes evident that he is adressing _you_  instead of the vagabonds.

As the Constable draws within 10' or so, you all see with a dawning Horror that half of his face ssems to have fallen away.
A _Ghastly _ visage greets you, putrescent stench assailing your noses even as rotting flesh does so to your eyes. The Constable grins 'Well,well, it Has been a long time since someone so delicious visited our Fair City...pleased to welcome you all, friends. Now, if you would be so good as to hold still so that I can 'assess' the situation properly.' 
The Constable Howls a Keening sound and you see several forms pop out from alleyways andstorefronts. Ghouls...or something worse perhaps.

<Only Kaz is affected by the thing's Stench, suffering nausea and a -2 to all Saves,skill checks and attacks for the time being>

From the Vagabond horde comes a sibilant rasping intoning, something like one would expect from those plague-ridden and asking for water to assuage their agony. One word 'Flesh...' 

Initiatives

Taklinn 21
Jack Lobbins 19
Kael  17
Takote 16
Kaz 11 
Aska 6


The Ghast is 10' away to the west, there are some haf dozen ghouls heading towards you from the surrounding west and north, and there seems to be a veritable Wall of Undead East, moving  towards you, hungry for flesh...
There are streets leading North and West (past the ghouls or whatever they are).


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 15, 2003)

"City of clocks, city of undead, this place has so many bloody cities."  Kael points in the direction of the ghouls, shouting, "Begone!"

_OOC: Turn attempt._


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2003)

OoC:I was waiting for GE, but he seems MIA for a bit.

IC:Taklinn snarls in Rage, moving into the Constable with determined force, hammer ready to smash  the Thing.
Hitting once <12HP>, and missing a second time, the Dwarf draws a hit from the Thing, though it misses him.

Jack Lobbins fires into the Constable <6HP>, his little bolt disappearing into the putrescent flesh of the thing.

Kael raises his hands, issuing _Power_ directed at the approaching Ghouls.
The nearest of the approaching groups, containing 4 of the beasts stops, a look of Horror upon their faces. then, crumbling before your eyes, they turn to dust,blowing away in the fetid breeze of the place.

Takote steps in, cutting at the Constable, scoring a hit <8HP>.
Te Constable still stands, and attacks with a vengeance, striking at Taklinn with it's Claws and Teeth,the Thing just missing the Dwarf.

Kaz and Aska are up.
There are still a total of 3 Ghouls headng towards you fast (2 close enough together for an area spell). The Ghouls are some 40' away. The wall of Zombies is roughly 100' away...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Aska will attempt to turn the undead closest to the group and Kaz will send a fire ball into the wave of undead farther off.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 17, 2003)

Aska hits the Ghouls with her _Power_ , turning the remaining three to dust as did Kael seconds ago.

Kaz sends a streaking _Fireball_ off into the zmobies, the ball of flame engulfing dozens of them, though moresurge from behind to take the place of those lefta charred husk...

Taklinn smashes the Constable again, his Warhammer taking the thing's head off like a boy smasking melons in a field (it is not a clean beheading,with rottng gore all around).

Jack frets and then flies up into the air, facing the Zombie wall
Cor! There's hundreds of them! Thousands even!' 

Kael is up, a path stands free running away from the Zombies, or perhaps the alley where the carriage...glancing that way, Kael sees that the carriage is nowhere to be seen. A brick wall greets his glance.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 19, 2003)

"Thousands?"  It takes only a moment for Kael to register the danger.  "Gentlemen, m'lady, I suggest we run--fast--that way."  Kael points away from the zombies, down the road.

_OOC:  Kael will delay running until he sees that the rest of the group agrees with him._


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

Kael notices a door open across the avenue (about 60' away), a slight figure peering out, covered in cowled robes. Waving at the group to come to the door, a hurried implication in the gesture, the figure darts back inside the door, this remaining open.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2003)

There! Cries Aska and draggs Kaz by the arm towards the doorway.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 23, 2003)

Taklinn snarls in exasperatin then runs off after Kaz, determined not to let the little jackaninny get too far away.

Jack Lobbins stays high, though he seems disconcerted by the Undead pigeons that flit about 'Cor! Ow d'ya suppose they flies, I mean, they don'ave any feathers anymore!' Jack seems oblivious to the fact that HE flies without feathers, or wings for that matter. The Atomie heads for the open doorway.

Takote awaits kael's actions, standing next tohim, sword at the ready. he had fought hordes of Shadowlands Zombies before, and they had borne the weapons of fallen Samurai, these had only their filthy teeth and hands, surely less dangerous...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 23, 2003)

"Let us away, Takote.  We can't take all of them, and a refuge has... opened up, as it were."  Kael trots toward the door, assuming Takote will follow.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 24, 2003)

Sprinting towards the door, you all feel a sign of relief in this Godsforsaken Realm. Ghosts, Ghouls and Zombie Hordes...
Does everything have to be dead?
Once inside, you see that you stand in a chamber some 30' by 40 deep, with another open door at the opposite end. The figutre is just going through this door, with a faint'Hurry...before they scent you...' before dissapearing through this other doorway. 
The door leading outside easily bars, taklinn having thrown the large steel-reinforced bar across it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

OK... Where are we? Did you see all the undead Aska? These must have been hundreds! Now that would have been a grand fight. we should..  Kazareen shut up! Aska yells clutching her holy symbol and trying to catch her breath. Kaz looks like he's been slapped by his mother and shuts up.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 25, 2003)

Kael will attempt to lead the group in the direction of the receding figure, though knowing them [looks at Kazareen] there's no telling if they'll follow.

_OOC: 

Also... have we lost both GE and Chauzu now?  Is it, perhaps, time for more recruiting?_


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

OoC:GE seems to have just disappeared. He mentined computer problems before, I hope that it is temporary. He is in another game I DM as well as running a couple.
But,alas, i think Chauzu is gone for good.WQe had better replace him lest Aregent try to take on ANOTHER character...he's Skitzo enough. Good thing he doesn't read this thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:GE seems to have just disappeared. He mentined computer problems before, I hope that it is temporary. He is in another game I DM as well as running a couple.
> But,alas, i think Chauzu is gone for good.WQe had better replace him lest Aregent try to take on ANOTHER character...he's Skitzo enough. Good thing he doesn't read this thread. *




Yeah! It's a good thing Aregent doesn't read this! Lord and Lady know he's nuts.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

The group follows the furtive figure down dusty hallways cluttered with detritus and the refuge of a World gone horribly wrong.

Finally, you enter a chamber that resembles a dwelling, though one filled with garbage and broken furniture.
Whoever lives here has been hiding for a long time, it would seem. The figure turns to reveal a young human female, perhaps 15, though it is hard to tell her actual age so gaunt and malnurished is she.'I thought the deaders wuz gonna git ya...' she says with an accent strangely reminiscent of a Londoner to Kael's ears. The girl then begins setting an old table, saying 'You all must be hungry, we don 'ave much, but you're more than welcome at our table...'  she begins humming a little ditty as she goes about what must be a very infrequent event in her life, having company.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

Kaz extends his small hand and says Hi. I'm Kazareen Bricklebottem. We're here to find the Clock work city.. or something like that. What's your name? 

Aska looks around and seems very depressed. _"I could never live like this." _ she thinks to herself.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 28, 2003)

Kael unpacks some of the fruit from the garden, handing it to the young woman.  "Perhaps we can help with filling your table.  Are there many of you living here?"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 29, 2003)

To Kazareen the lass says 'My name is Della...Clock'whut?' 
The girl looks at the fruit with suprise, as if she had never seen such a thing before. Taking it gingerly, she sets it upon a dusty plate and continues to hum.She mutters, more to herself than the Kael  
'Granpa, and Sonny, and me, three peas inna pod, Happy as kin be...Dinner should be inna few minutes, make yerselfs comfy, we have a chess Set an a Book or two...' 

The indicated chess set is a rather nice thing, it's pieces carved ivory and ebony figurines, astoundingly detailed.
The Books of which she speaks are upon a small bookcase, perhaps 12 tmes in all.
Kaz also begins absentmindedly 'borrowing' things, a spoon here, a ball of string there, even a plate.
Jack Whispers 'She's a bit Mad, I says...' 
taklinn, for his part harumps and sits upon an old chair, while takote stays alert, still distrustful of anyone that he meets in this Damnable Labyrinth.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2003)

OOC: just remember that Kaz would be putting things in the place of what he borrows.

Aska looks at the books with interest then turns to Della. I'm Aska. Tell me Della how did you come to live here? Where is this place?


----------



## Uriel (Aug 8, 2003)

Della continues to hum as she sets the table, the silverware mixing with more mundane utensils of cheap metal and some odd white substance that looks quite weak.

A movement to the rear of the room draws your attention and you all are rather taken aback as a door opens and you hear a creaking sound like some wheels turning.
Sure enough, a chair is entering, one with wheels and an elderly human sitting upon it. The old man looks fairly hale for one so aged, and Kael is taken aback once more, seeing human frailty so displayed, such was not for his Folk, who rarely looked a day over 'middle aged' even upon their deathbeds.
The old man is being pushed by a massive figure, a lumbering hulk of a man, a large hump visible upon his bacl.
this must be Grandpa and Sonny.
The Old Man looks up and glares at Della for a second, wondering at this intrusion into his home, then sighs and nods, wherupon Sonny pushes him up to the table. Sonny, for his part, says nothing, humming a tune reselbling Della's not at all.

della smiles weakly and says 'Granpa, the deaders wuz gunna et em up, I couldn let em git et up...that's not right, is it?' 
The old man says nothing as the girl continues to put out the trappings of an evening meal.
Finally a voice like an ancient parchment being unrolled, cracking in the wind says 'No...s'pose it's not right,sweets...'  The Old Man then lapses into silence, looking from one to the other of you.

Jack busies himself piling books one atop the other for a seat (upon the chair), oblivious to the fact that Kaz has _borrowed_  three of his seat components even as he goes for more.
Kaz places a mug from the Inn way back in Whitsle on the cupboard shelf, as well as a large rock, a ball of string and a dagger, whilst putting one of the chess pieces and several marbles from a bowl into his Haversack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 8, 2003)

Aska Looks to "Granpa" and says Please forgive this intrusion. We had no where else to go.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 10, 2003)

"Thanks fer the safe haven.  How'z it they dont bother ya in here?"

GE


----------



## Uriel (Aug 11, 2003)

The old man (and indeed the hulking SOnny as well) are quiet, muttering over theor plates, awaiting dinner.
Della chatters at your group as she finishes setting the table 'The Deaders don know we'es 'ere, really. I just opened the door cause I saw you in  trouble. We wouldn't want them Deaders ta et ya, that would be wrong...' 
Della doesn't really answer the question with any clarity, almost as if she too did not know the answer.

Jack finishes his chair and site on the pile pf books, awaiting dinner.

takote seems disturbed by something, though he pulls a slim set of eating stiks from his satchel and awaits a meal.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Della sets the table with food, grey bread, a bit hard and a tad moldy. As well, there is stew of some sort, it looks to be beef, though a bland smelling stew it is.
Della doesn't seem to be the best cook...

Jack Lobbins nibbles at the bread and looks at the others, seeing if they are going to suffer being cordial as well, before he digs in fully.

Takote looks rather ill, perhaps from the thought of the meal, and he seems to have his thoughts elsewhere, his hand straying to the new Sword that he took from the Fiend's Statue, his fingers iddly caressing it's hilt.

Della and Sonny eat with gusto, while Granpa seems to pck at his, throwing a disapproving eye your way. The old man says 'So, what brings you to our fair city, eh?' The Irony of his statement is lost on his family members, who are humming through their meals, the same pair of (not matching) songs from earlier.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 13, 2003)

the ever so ugly Taklinn grins through his scarred face and looks around.  If no one else pipes in he starts," we're lookin' fer the city uh clocks and we thought this wuz it.  do ya know how to git there frum here?"

GE


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

Grandpa stops in mid chew, looking thoughtfully from one of you to another. Finally he says 'City of Clocks? Yes, I know of a Path that will take you there...but it only appears at Dawn. After a sleep, I'll show you the way, though it is dangerous, what with the deaders about.'


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 13, 2003)

"Well that sounds lik a plan." and Taklinn pulls out his 'beer' and begins to imbibe.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

How did this come to pass sir? Was trhis place always full of the undead or is this a new perversion? Aska asks.

Kazareen has been very busy looking through the books. I have some newer books in here somewhere. Would you like me to leave some here for you? He says to Della while scrounging in his back pack. He pulls out a 2 headed chicken that spits a stream of fire at Kaz just bearly missing him. Bisquette! Is that a nice Winger Dinger? Back in the bag you go until you learn some manners.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

The old man shrugs at Aska's question 'This is as it's always been, far's I remember. Odd, you'd think them Monitors 'd give an old man and his family Peace. Well, I do have peace of a sort, the deaders don't bother me much, and there's food that you get occassionally,it just appears sometimes, like they want us to stay here for some purpose. Maybe it's to show where thet Clock-City is, maybe...' the old man mumbles as he nods off, tired. Sonny wipes his mouth with his massive hand and rises, moving to take Granpa back to his room.

Della startes at Kaz, wondering who he is talking to, since nobody else saw anything (least of which was a 2-headed fire-breathing chicken named bisquette). Perhaps the funny little man was Mad, she thought.

Della then shows you all down a hall, pointing out rooms,3 in total, handing out keys. She makes no mention of who goes where except to say 'Granpa doesn't take ta girls and boys sleepin' in th' same rooms, Miss Aska'll have ta sleep in the room ta the left, it's small, but the others 'ave room fer the rest of ye.' 

Indeed, once entered, the rooms have ample space, a pair of beds (1 in Aska's room) and a washbasin. Windows are bricked up. There is a wash basin in each room, though there is no water in them, as well, the chamber pots seem to have had no recent activity.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

Aska takes the smaller room, while Taklinn and Kaz take another, with Takote and Kael in a third. Jack Lobbins sneaks into Aska's room, because he doesn't want her alone, after all.

_All_ 

Dreams of summer fields, pale yellow grasses rustling in a light breeze caress your mind as you drift lazily from one scene to another in some reverie far more pleasant than anything you have ever dreamt before. The warmth of the Sun, the chirp of crickets, the bubbling of a nearby stream all add to the feeling of ease that prevades your minds.This has got to be the best sleep that you have ever had.

_Taklinn, Aska,Kaz..._ 

A cold wind buffets from the north, causing your skin to chill almost instantly, the grasses churning and whipping in the wind most violently. Dark clouds gather, a lightning-laced storm on the Horizon...

_Kael_ 

You awaken suddenly from your meditation with a Horrific Image of a screaming form, trapped in some coccoon...a Dark _Thing_  hovers nearby, poised over the form. Looking about, you see no sign of Takote. Looking about, you see most of his belongings, including his Katana. Your senses suddenly hone in on an irregularity in the Wall...a few monets later, a soft *click* sounds, and a seam appears, revealing a hidden door.
Gagging at the stench that rushes out of wherever this Egress leads, you fight back the bile in your throat at the smell and feeling of _wrongness_ . The door to your room remains locked from the inside.

_Aska_ 
Something is poking you, something sharp.
With a start you awaken, to find a very frazzled Jack lobbins hovering over you, sticking you with his tiny sword.'Wake up, Aska, Wake up...please wake up!' 
The Atomie seemed distressed beyond belief.
Looking about, you realize with revulting Horror that you are encased in some sort of coccoon, a sticky filament-heavy thing, unable to move. Jack is frantically cutting at the thing, all the while chattering at you 'I woke up an this here thing was weaving on you, all by itself...Cor, what a horrid dream I 'ad. Someone screaming in terror, wrapped up in a...coccoon. And some 'Orrid Monster all gloating and hungry like....Then I saw you and I realized that it wasn't you thet wuz yelling, you wuz still sleeping. I started to cut at the strands, faster than they wuz buildin' and they stopped,like they gave up, as they wuz loosin' the battle with this fine Sword Mr. taklinn give me...' 
The Atomie frees you after a minute or two, though your clothes are covered with the filaments, which smell a bit like moldy rags.

_Kaz_ 
You start awake, as Taklinn is violently shaking you. 'Get up, Kaz, somethin's wrong...I heard a scream.'


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 19, 2003)

having gathered up his things and Kazareen's taklinn walks with purpose towards Aska's room...his maul in one hand and Kaz (by the back of the belt) in the other, "Wake up, something's rong...I heard a scream"

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 19, 2003)

_OOC:  And suddenly things get a bit scarier...   So... the 'thing' hovering over the form... was it in the dream?  Or is it real, and is there a cocoon here in the room as well?_


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

OoC: No Thing, no Coccoon, no Takote :O
It's suppossed to be scary (hopefully), after all...you guys are still in the 'Spooky House of Fun'.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2003)

Aska shreaks at the sight of the cocoon on her.  Weaver's Grace! It was trying to Mummify me. Oh that you Jack. I'd be dead if not for you. She gives the Atomie a quick hug. She gets up and quickly dresses as she can hear the men coming in the room.

Kazareen simply lets himself be picked up. He's so used to being thought of as luggage that is normal to him at this point. I'll see if there is anything in the area. He says as they enter the room and casts Detect Magic.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 19, 2003)

Kael quickly unlocks the door and rushes into the hallway, loosing his spear in case there is also an attack from the outside.  "Taklinn, Kaz... what in hells is going on out here?  Takote is gone--completely gone, he couldn't have left the room.  Is anyone else missing?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm not sure whats happening, but I'll bet our hosts have turned into a form of undead and they are trying to eat us.  Kaz says as if it were nothing abnormal about it.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 19, 2003)

_All_ 

As you enter the hallway, a sicekning feeling assails you , causing 
Aska and Kaz to stagger for a second, as if there were suddenly a
house dropped on you then it passes, leaving you shaky.

<Aska and Kaz are nauseated and a bit 'disturbed'. They suffer a -2 on all Concentration checks and have taken 13 HP of subdual damage. Kaz's Detect Magic detects a strong,yet undetermined Enchantment>

The others do not feel this effect.

The hallway itself has changed, Not only does it look as if nobody had lived there for ages, but there are dissicated _masses_ along the walls and ceilings that look suspiciously like withered cocooned bodies. None of the bodies seem to have anything magical about them, and there do seem to be an aweful _lot_ of bodies...
The Hall seems to stretch forever, with the ends going off into the gloom.
A faint *'creaking* can be heard. as if the whole of the Hall were one of those great swaying rope/plank bridges that spans the gorge back in Whistle, or elsewhere that you have been prior to entering the Dungeon.
Needless to say, things are not as they were.


Anal spelling edit...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 20, 2003)

"let's find that old man; NOW.  he will pay for this"


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

Jack Lobbins flies about, bristling with nervous energy and then says  Where's Mister Takote..'


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 22, 2003)

Kael lays a hand on Taklinn's shoulder.  "Friend dwarf, knowing this place, I suspect we'll find the old man and his family long gone.  I hope I'm wrong... but I'm willing to bet this has nothing to do with them.

"Where indeed, Jack," says Kael.  "I think you might all want to come into our room for a moment... there's something you should see.  Well, a number of things you should see, but one in particular.  It's either a way out, or a way for other things to get *in*.

"I'm not quite certain which."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 22, 2003)

Takote is missing? Oh Weaver. that's all we need. Aska follows the rest into Keal's room. Shee seems a bit unsteady on her feet but manages to get her things and is armoring on the way.

Um... Anytime you want to let me down now would be fine. I really appriciate the ride as it were but I can't feel my legs anymore. Kaz says to Taklinn. Actualy I'm feeling kind of *BARF!* sick.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 26, 2003)

Re-entering Kael's room, the others notice what he did, a Secret Door in one wall, a foul smell coming forth from wherever it leads. In the Hall, nothing else stirred. It was as if you all stood in a vast Spiderweb, one in which the spider had decided to occupy itself elsewhere, at least for the moment...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 30, 2003)

"Well, gentlemen, milady," says Kael, "that door there may well be our only way out of here.  It may stink to high heaven... But I think we have to head through it."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 30, 2003)

OoCreparation before entering? It is 4am, so I doubt that you will have had time to replenish your magic, if you had used any since entering the Horror-Funride. :O


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 30, 2003)

Aska casts _Find Traps_ 

Kazareen casts Mirror Image


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2003)

Aska's spell detects no immediate Traps at the entrance
<Search '20' roll, she is sure that the entryway is free of traps, +3 to Search for 7 minutes>, whilst the area is suddenly filled with (shudder) 4 extra Kaz Images.

Jack Lobbins moves forward, going _Invisible_ as he does so.

Taklinn moves forward, his Hammer at the ready.


The Secret Door opens into a passageway twisting as it moves deeper into the bowels of wherever you are. The passageway is filled with more of the coccooned masses, stuck upon the entire surface, some in your way on the floor, some hanging from the ceiling (Kael and Aska need to duck here and there to avoid touching them). A faint thrumming can be felt throughout the whole passageway, a subsonic static suffusing the very air of the place. The passageway goes on and on for what seems an eternity, though in fact you must have been moving for somewhere around 5 minutes in actuality, with no sign of either Takote or any hostile entities.

Ahead a pale glow can be seen and Jack whispersinto your ears 'There's a Chamber up ahead...'


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 5, 2003)

Kael looses his spear as the group moves forward, preparing to drive it into anything that gets into their paths.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2003)

Kazareen casts "skittish Nerves" on the group.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 7, 2003)

Kael feels himself infused with an Adrenal rush, as Kaz's spell takes hold <+5 Initiative for 7 rounds, I believe>

Stepping into the Chamber, which stretches farther and farther the further in you get, you can see hundreds of coccoons lining every surface that you tread.

Taklinn reals, falling to his knees, coughing, then standing once again 'Blasted Sorcery! SOmething's trying to get inside my head!' He seems enraged and the air has taken on a warm feel, thick with humidity, though no condensation can be seen. There is still no sign of any assailants, and the room seems Infinate now...

A scream from above causes you all to look up, to see a diminuative Jack Lobbins struggling in the air, caught in some sort of invisible web perhaps 50 feet overhead. Above him _Something_ out of Nightmare is descending, an impossibly Huge Spider, though no spider you have ever seen looked quite like this. It's body, clearly illuminated by the pale glow of the Chamber, is covered with the struggling forms of Peole. Your gut instincts tell you that these are those that it has consumed, hundreds of them.
Kaz's Heart leaps in his throat, for there on it's abdomen is the face of one he knows..Kakita Takote, his face caught in an Infinate Scream.
Inside all of your minds comes the unbidden Thoughts 'It has been so Long since I dined upon such a myriad of fare, thank you for coming to my Home, Delicious,Succulent Travellers...I only hope that your Souls are as Sweet and Pure as your Companion's was...' 

Initiative

Jack Lobbins 24
Kael 19
Kaz 17
Taklinn 14
Aska 12 
Spider 7


Jack tries and tries, but seems caught in the Web that holds him, though none else sees anything. The Spider seems to be ignoring him for now, It's gaze set upon Kael...


<It is right above you, 50' up...>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

Aska casts Dispel Magic on the creature hoping to shread any magical protections it may have running.

Kaz Casts Enervation.

Weaver's Grace. What _is_ that thing? Aska says.

Kaz looks up and says. Hang in there Takote. We'll get you out of there!


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 7, 2003)

Kael calls upon... someone... to give him power beyond that of normal mortals.  He then moves to directly beneath the spider, holding his spear up toward it as if daring it to come to him.  "Bloody beast... you've chosen the wrong set of people to mess with."

_OOC:  Divine power:  Kael now has Str 20, +14/+9 to attack with the spear (1d8 + 7), hp 58._


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

A sibilant whisper of a _laugh_ carries upon the air, as the Spider shimmers with _Power_, glowing faint violet for a moment. Then, shooting from it's abdomen like something birthed from the most foul Nightmare, a blob of goo plummeting groundward, to land some 40 feet out (north) of where the Companions stand. In a mere moment, the blob shifts and swirls, it's form changing, taking on the semblance of a Man...

Kakita Takote stands there, a rictus grin upon his very,very dead face...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

Jack Lobbins' struggles have not gone unrewarded, and with a florish and a laugh he pulls free from whatever held him .
<Escape Artist roll of '20', the little Bugger escapes Again!>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC: I'm waiting to find out if anything happened with the spells from Aska and Kaz.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC:Argent, I completely missed that post, sorry...

IC: Aska and Kaz cast their Magics upon the thing, seeing theor spells unravel even as they hit it.
A sibbilant Whisper echoes down from on high Your spells are as feeble as your Souls are tasty. What fun, the food fighting like this.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 18, 2003)

Aska yells above the spider demon's voice. We must get past the creature. Our only hope lay in getting out of this Macabre Carnival. She casts Prayer on the group.

Kazareen openly weeps as he lets loose a Melph's acid arrow into the Samurai.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

OoC: Ach! Where'd LL42 go...

IC: Kaz's _Acid Arrow_ strikes Takote in the chest <5HP>...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 25, 2003)

_OOC:  Um... I'm right here   I'd been waiting for GE to post Taklinn's actions, which is what I'd figured *you* were waiting for.  But if you're looking for my next actions... _

Kael shouts, "Don't kill him just yet--subdue him if you can!"  He moves to Takote's form and swings his spear, attempting to hit with the shaft of the spear.

_One melee attack at -4, to do subdual damage._


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

OoC:I fear that GE is finally gone. I really liked gaming with him, too...Undead don't take subdual damage, as we will see right now...

Kael _Charges_ takote, swinging the haft of his SPear in an attempt to subdue him. The blow impacts the temple of the samurai, whose neck jarrs in an unnatural manner, snapping sideways. Then, his neck righting itself with a *crack*, the _thing_ that was Kakita Takote stabs Kael with it's Katana <Hit,10HP>

Jack Lobbins flies free of the entangling that the monster had caught him in, moving 30 away and down.

The Spider-Demon laughs at the look of shock and suprise now residing upon Kael's face as his friend stabs him. The Demon opens it's mouth and spits something at Kaz, a mass of blue-black goo that hisses as it flies through the air, only to land where Kaz _had been_ a moment before 
<Made the ref save>.
WHatever it is, it is eating through the floor...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 26, 2003)

*And on the third round came the mighty Taunting!*

Kaz looks quickly at the goo eating the floor and just smiles. Ha! You call that an attack? My old granny spit worse things from her mouth and we loved her. Hey! Is that your thorax or are you just Fatter than 50 orcs? He yells as he lets loose Mirror Image.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

OoC:Initiative became a bit messed up...new round.


Taklinn snarls as he throws a hand axe at the Spider, missing a vital spot, the weapon bouncing off of it's carapace.

Kaz  casts _Mirror Image_, 5 additional Kaz's (shudder, yet again) appearing, each mocking and grinning in turn.


Jack Lobbins whips his little crossbow around, firing it at the SPider, missing.

Kael 19
Kaz 17
Taklinn 14
Undead Takote 13
Aska 12 
Spider 7


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Aska has seen enough. She calls upon the Weaver's graces and trys to turn Takote. 

Kazareen will attempt to use his wand of shocking grasp on the former hero.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 30, 2003)

Kael, sensing that Takote is not likely to recover anytime soon, decides to at least give his friend a proper warrior's death.  Still wielding the spear's blunt end, this time he goes for more vital areas.

Well, as vital as they get on undead, at least.

_OOC:  I'll assume Kael knows that undead tend to have DR vs piercing/slashing; it's probably a Know(religion) call.  Obviously, if he doesn't know, he'll wield the spear the other way, but as a blunt weapon he's taking -4 to hit for +5 damage. Your call._


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoC:Kael recognizes that Takote is now a Wight, as in the template added to him, so he's a pretty tough Wight...at least he's worth CR 10 XP 
Wights are vulnerable to Magical piercing weapons, though no crits,of course.

IC: Kael stabs the Undead Samurai, hitting < 12HP>.


Kaz moves up, provoking an AofOp, which destroys an _Image_.
Kaz misses with his attack, however...

Taklinn charges his former friend, tears in his eyes, slamming the Wight with a two handed blow < 16HP>

Undead Takote hisses ' Come Friends,everything is so much better once you leave that sad,mortal Coil behind' as he slashes at Kael <14HP> with his first hit and Taklinn with his second <Crit, 22HP>.

Aska attempts to _Turn_ Takote, ruefully frowing as he fails to run...

The Demon Spider laughs as it casts a _Dispel Magic_ , it's laughter turning shrilly malicious as the Kaz _Images_ disappear.

_New Round_

Jack Lobbins, staying behind the Spider, shoots the Spider again, getting a shrill scream from the thing as his little bolt strikes home <Sneak for 17HP>

Kael is up...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Sep 30, 2003)

_OOC:  Did you roll for a full attack for Kael last round?_

Kael continues stabbing the thing that was his friend, hoping that its soul will at least be released. (Two attacks)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoC: Sorry,Kael, you hit again for 13 HP on the last round. Too bad undead don't take Crits, i rolled a 20 and confirmed for you last round...grrr, stupid Wights! As well, it takes 5 more HP from the Acid Arrow last round.

Kael continues to stab at the Wight , hitting once <another 13HP>.
Uttering a long moan, the thing that was Kakita Takote steps back, it's Katana dropping from it's lifeless fingers, sinks to it's knees and falls backwards, it's tortured face facing skywards, finally at _peace_.
Kael hears an ever-so-faint voice inside of his head whisper Thank you....

Kaz is up...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Kaz is up...



OOC: Is there room to fireball with out getting the rest of the group?
If so that is Kaz's action.

Aska will cast Bull's Str on herself and attack next round.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 1, 2003)

Kaz casts his _Fireball_ at the Demon, the ball streaking skywards and detonating upon the thing. Jack Lobbins can be seen yelling in alarm and dodges back, out of the blast. The flames clear and the Spider is unharmed, though it's form shudders as the invisible webs are eaten up by the flames...The Thing plummets downwards, landing with a massive _crunch_ as it's feet smash into the coccoons of those long since drained and devoured...< 11H falling damage to the Spider>.

Taklinn _Rages_ and  _Charges_ the Spider Demon, his Ire at the loss of his friend unbearable to the Dwarf. <Hit,15HP>

Aska casts _Bull's Strength_...

The Spider  looms above Taklinn, grasping at him with it's forelegs, which end in disturbingly human-like hands. One Clawed hand hits <9HP>. The Spider-Demon then bends down and sinks it's fangs into Taklinn...<12HP>.
The dwarf still lives, though he is twitching and spasming...

Jack Lobbins fires his crossbow again, missing the thing.

Kael is up...

<The Thing is adjacent to Taklinn, Kaz and Kael are about 30' away. Aska is closer, perhaps 20'. The thing looks to have a larger reach than you, perhaps 10'>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

My thanks Kazareen. Now I can smash it. Aska says calmly. Her heart breaking from the loss of Takote. She had fallen in love with the Samuria but never had the chance to express it to him. Tears stung her bright green eyes and her concord hair whipped around as she swung the mace.

Kazareen Danced out of the way of the great spider It seems resistant to magic. He ran to Takote's body grabbing the Samuria's Sword.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 1, 2003)

OoC and off Topic:Argent, i sent you the bones of the Character for my other game, the Drow Cleric. Off to sleep now after work. I'll post after LL42 does. As well, we wil be introducing at least one new player very soon, perhaps two.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

The Demon Spider looms above you all, it's fangs glittering with malice and the desire to eat your Souls...

Suddenly a blur of motion ends with an apple-sized orb landing underneath the Spider's abdomen.

A thunderous explosion occurs, the Spider caught in some form of energy release, it's bloated form lands twisted and quite dead upon the corpse-strewn floor of it's lair.

The Spider, the corpses, indeed even the very walls asr starting to melt before your eyes, turning to a slime-like goo...

A figure stands a short distance away, an odd coat and hat upon it's form. With a sigh, it says 'Damn, that was my last Thermal Grenade,too...'

<Enter ferretguy>

Two things stand out from the gooey landscape, a pile of glittering loot, coins,weapons, odd objects of various sorts, and a pale circle hanging in Mid-air.
Kael and Kax recognize it as a Portal. It would seem that this Demon was a _Guardian_ like the Riddling Elemental that you encountered before.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

Aska walks cautiously up to the newcomer. Thank you for destroying the spider demon. It killed one of our party and would have gotten the rest of us. I'm Aska Masaki. Priestess of the Weaver. Who are you? Aska appears to be a human woman with emerald green hair and deep purple eyes. she is wearing plate armor and caries a mace. (For Ferretguys info)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

Kazareen scrapes some of the muck off of himself and wanders over to the pile of treasure. He mutters a few words in Kender and casts Detect Magic. Hey guys! Looks like there's some interesting stuff in here. He begins to "borrow" much of the hoard.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 11, 2003)

Kael eyes the newcomer warily.  He's met enough interesting people in this realm to know that not all of them conform to his perceptions of what is real and what is not.  "That's a mighty interesting... um... incendiary device you had there, sir.  I hope you have more--we may need them in this place.

"We should pack up that hoard and get through this portal as fast as we can.  You never know how long they'll remain."


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 18, 2003)

The man steps into the light as he takes off his hat, his slicked back hair holding in place, brown eyes sparkling with humor. He quickly wipes off the residue of spider guts off his grey pinstriped shirt. Well nice to meet ya' Doll. Jasons the name, avoidin' coppers my game. Me and my gang, just casin' this here joint for possibe buisness ventures if you know what I mean. He smiles patting his Thompson  Unfortunatly, don't have any more of those large ordinance, but ol'Betsy here will do her best.

OOC: Sorry about the delay fellas', just needed to get my act together...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you Jason Aska says, That _thing_ Killed my Takote. She collapses into Jasons arms and starts weeping uncontrolably. 

Kazareen looks over to Taklinn and Keal and says, I could use another few hands here guys. The Kender has been scooping as much as his bag of holding will contain.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jack Lobbons flys over to Jason, hovering above him, zipping here and there,astonished at his colorful dress. 'Cor! I could do wit an outfit like this'un, whut. Coppers? Yeah, we try to avoid them as well, nasty things not worth, well...not much at all, really.'

Kaz continues to scoop random loot ino his sack, coins, jewels,a helmet with a hole in it the size of a fist, a strange small red cannister with a white swirl upon it and much small runic script. Suddenly, his hand moving in and out so fast, Kaz accidently throws something from inside the Haversack. It is one of the little Chess Pieces that he had picked up from the 'living room' when eating with the family of illusions...
The small ivory figurine hits the ground and explodes in a flash of violet light.
Standing there is an elf, bow in hand and keen blade upon his hip. He shouts 'Die Demon!!!' and quickly fires one then two shots at nothing, the arrows striking the melting walls, sinking out of sight even as they hit.

_ Enter Valendir the lost _

******************************************************
_
Valendir was frantic, Jornag, Johnnie the Fist, Mevagorm and even Rolandir had fallen to the Spider-Demon. None of their magic seemed to harm the thing, though Johnnie's Firearm had given it a wound or two. Valendir's bow spit steely death as well, but the thing had taken arrow after arrow, bullets and spell, all to little effect. Valendir was drawing yet another shaft, aiming for the Spider's open maw and..._

... Conciousness slamming into Valendir, he shook his head, reeling for some disorientation.There was no sign of the Spider Demon,the thing must have turned invisible! Shouting in defiance 'Die Demon!!!', Valendir released a shaft and a quick second one. Both hit the far wall, sinking through it...there was no sign of the Demon.
Looking around, Valendir saw many folk.
Nearby, a small halfling stared at him with amusement,  his hand in mid shovel, as he put loot from a pile into the sack. There was a short man in a flashy suit, like Valendir had seen in some Realms, a wide hat and a strange looking firearm, one that looked much more powerful than Johnnie's. A woman, wearing livery of the Weaver stood in his arms, weeping. The man looked a bit confused at the whole thing, waving weakly at you and smiling.

An elf was near at hand, a long and wicked spear in his hand, mail and shield protecting his form. He, too, wore the the livery of one of the Monitors, the Shielder.


A Dwarf was nearby hacking at...pieces of what could only have been the _Spider Demon_ with a big axe, pausing to swig from  a green glass bottle, whiskey by the smell of him.

Oddly (and comfortably normal looking for the Dungeon), a Faery flitted about, alittle fellow in pointy shoes and tights, though this one bore a crossbow sized for him, and he wore a dagger that served as a Sword to him.
All eyes turned towards Valendir, looking only mildly suprised to see him...


<originally, this was how I was bringing ferretguy in>


----------



## silentspace (Oct 18, 2003)

*Valendir the Lost, elven cleric*

Valendir quickly draws his longsword and charges at the fallen spider demon.  He's about to perform a coup de grace when he finally notices it is already dead.  He rushes around, pushing the strangers out of his way, searching for his fallen comrades.  There might still be time to save them!  Rolandir, at least, and maybe Johnnie, looked like they were still alive, though bleeding horribly.  Then it slowly dawns on him that they are gone.  Or perhaps, he is gone, sent through yet another Portal.  Valendir was alone again.  And still lost.

Well, maybe not exactly alone, he thinks as he looks at the others.  

I am Valendir, Valendir the Lost.  Lady Lynnareen has seen fit to channel her divine power through me, though I can't say if she believes I am useful to her, or it just amuses her to do so.  I've been searching these many years for my kinsmen, The Zemalin, a band of elves from another world.  Have you seen them?  I've also lost many other friends along the way, like my comrades Jornag, Johnnie the Fist, Mevagorm and Rolandir.  They lie dying as we speak, slain by another of these accursed vermin.  

Valendir's voice cracks a little.

On behalf of my fallen comrades, and my lost tribe, I thank you for slaying the spider demon.  It may not be the same one we were fighting, but at least we share a common enemy, so thank you. 

Valendir looks pretty average for an elf, if you've seen one before that is.  He has black hair and green eyes, and wears a chain shirt and a buckler on his arm.  He travels pretty light, with a longsword at his hip, a quiver over his shoulder, and a small backpack.  You see him put his composite longbow in his quiver, which is a little odd because the quiver is much smaller than the bow, but then again, you've seen much odder things.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 18, 2003)

A small man walks up to the newly arived elf. He looks like a slightly too tall Halfling. He carries only a bag and a staff with a slingsot type device on one end of the staff. Hi I'm Kazareen Bricklebottom. My friends and I are here to take something to some one but I kind of forgot who. Hey is that shiney? He says and walks back to the remaining hoard and starts repacking his bag.

The woman stands tears still in her eyes and bows, I am Aska Masaki. I'm honored to meet you. Please forgive me but I must tend to my love. Aska moves her Green hair out of the way and walks over to Takote's body and weeps as she makes sure his eyes are closed. She will kneel and pray over his body until they need to go.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 19, 2003)

"Curiouser and curiouser.  Welcome to our... merry band, as it were, Valendir.  Jason.  It..."  Kael notices Aska's brief attachment to Jason, then her prayers over Takote.  Odd--he hadn't seen her weep before.  He holsters his spear.  "It seems fate has seen fit to draw us together in odd patterns.  Buggered fate.  Taklinn, will you keep Kazareen from hoarding all of that?  We'll have no way to separate it out if it gets mixed in with that kender's junk.

"Sorry, but we've had an interesting time of it recently.  I feel for you, Valendir--we've also had a friend recently die.  Or, to be more truthful, be turned undead by this spider daemon, and then killed by our hands.  Takote, at least, has been able to leave this forsaken place.

Kael turns to Jason.  "You do speak an odd form of English, sir... but given it's the only English I've heard since coming here, I welcome it.  Pray tell, do you come from Earth as well?"


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 19, 2003)

Drying off where the tears fell on his jacket, _Just like a dame, cry in your arms one minute then run off to cry over some other sucker..._ Turning to KaelWhy yes, I do believe if memory serves me correctly thats the place where I hale...Pipe down there y'mug, you don't know who he is...Don't worry, he looks a bit strange but he smells ok...yep from earth,of course never seen one like you there. Been here for a little while tryin to get backSo's I suppose yous' wants to join my gang?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 28, 2003)

OoC:This is for the PCs other than James (ferretguy) and Valendir (silentspace), representing the Loot from their last beasties. Those two characters are already compensated, by the gear value mentioned in the OoC....

SO...

IC: Taklinn and Kaz finish scraping Loot into the Haversack as well as Taklinn's Bag of Holding.

Stepping through the _Portal_, you (after the disorientation inheirant with the Journey) find yourselves standing upon a broad plateau...
Looking down the side of the mountain upon which the Plateau sits, you see what could only be described as a City of Wonder.

James' thoughts go to Chicage or New York, while Kael thinks of Londinium...Kaz marvels at the similarity to the Cities of the High Elves on Krynn.
Taklinn and Aska remain silent, contemplating to themselves.
Jack Lobbins shouts 'Cor! What a City, and wud ya look et them clocktowers?'
Indeed, the City seems to stretch endlessly and everywhere are towers with steam and soot belching forth, great cogs and clockwork grinding away, meticulously keeping a Temporal sense in this strangest of places...
Indeed, you seem to have reached the _City of Clocks_


<Kaz,Kael,Taklinn(1/2share),JackLobbins (1/2 share),Aska(1/2share)>
Several Blasts from Kaz's Wand _Identify_ the Items

3,243 GP
1,245 SP
364 PP
16 gems <5X100,4X200,5X250,1X500,1X1,000>
A necklace worth 1,000
a jeweled mirror worth 800GP (1'X2')

+1 Buckler
Ring of Protection +2
Potion hide from undead
Flametongue Longsword
+3 Chain Shirt
Scroll:ghoul touch,phantom steed, wall of stone <11th>
Wand of Fireball <5th> 49 Charges 
Cloak of Charisma +4
Amulet of Natural Armor +3

As well there are (Identified by James)

A zippo Lighter-half full (Betty Page cameo)
3 Pez Dispensers (Bugs Bunny,Godzilla and the elusive Pee-Wee-Herman) and 6 refills
A box of Cuban Cigars (14 inside)
A machete,
a blue Yomega Yo-Yo
3 blue candles, partially burned
3 books.
James recognizes them...some _Classic Earth Literature_. The titles are 
_The Illuminatus Trilogy _(1 volume),_ Moby Dick _and a graphic novel, _The Dark Knight_

An advanced firearm or other pistol of some sort.
As James sees it "Some form of Ray Gun..."

Exhausted, you all fall down for a rest, as the last few days have been hellish, and the far-off lights of the City are peaceful, as is the whistling and chiming of Clock-Towers. Valendir, Jack Lobbins and Kael take turns watching, as they don't require the full amount of sleep. Besides, Valendir has remained inactive for far too long, and he is relishing this chance to actually _breath_ again.

OoC:All Spell caster's Please Post spells. Don't just put 'As before', as IO'd rather
not dig through back pages, thanks. And, without further ado...enter Wynter Wolf...

IC: As the pale gree Sun rises upon the surface of this _Realm_, it glints off of the far=away City, which looks less romantic and more massive with the coming of Dawn. Nearer at hand, however,a flash erupts not a hundred feet behind you...where the _Portal_ had left you.
Striding towards you is a massive figure moving downslope, full platemail covering his form, a Purple Dragon symbol upon his clothes,a huge Axe over his shoulder.
This _Man_ is whistling jovially and seems to be non-threatening in his manner, though he is armed to the teeth.

Aska says, almost to herself 'A Purple Dragon,here?'
Aska recognizes the Symbol as one of Cormyr, upon her home world of Toril...A Cormyrian warrior, Cormyr being a land predisposed towards the ause of _Good_


 ENTER DAMIEN WESTHOVEN 


Edited: Ring switch...my bad, sorry.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

Taz is sound asleep wrapped in the cloak of charisma at the moment. his new scrolls held like a teddybear in his arms.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Friends, we have a visitor! Valendir says, waking the companions as he walks out towards the heavily armored man.  Extending his hand, he says I am Valendir, Valendir the lost.  And these, gesturing behind him,  are my new-found companions.  Who are you?  And what are you doing travelling these dangerous roads alone?  Would you like to stop a moment for some food and water? He gestures to the cooking fire and reaches into his pack, pulling out some jerky.   It's not much, but it's all I have to offer, he says, smiling.

OOC Valendir doesn't really know anything about other worlds... he's been trapped in the Dungeon since he was a baby.  His people told him stories about his homeworld though.  Let's say that's Forgotten Realms...?

Spells Prepared
0th (6) - Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mending, Resistance
1st (4+1+d) - Bless, Comprehend Languages, Entropic Shield, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith, True Strike (d)
2nd (3+1+d) - Death Knell, Inflict Moderate Wounds x2, Silence, Cat's Grace (d)
3rd (2+1+d) - Dispel Magic, Protection from Elements, Summon Monster III, Fly (d)
4th (1+1+d) - Greater Magic Weapon, Summon Monster IV, Dimension Door (d)


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 28, 2003)

The large figure extends his hand, you notice coppery scales and claws. [/COLOR]My name is Damien Westhoven of Suzail. Well met, as to how i came to be walking alone, it would seem i was waylayed after whiping out a coven of the cult of the dragon. I would love a bite to eat though i do have a bit of food of my own here and i am willing to share. Damien sits down by the fire setting his great axe on the ground.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Valendir shakes Damien's hand, then as Damien walks past him into the camp circle, Valendir discreetly sniffs the piece of jerky in his hand.  He puts the jerky back in his pack and takes out a hard biscuit instead, before following the strange creature and taking a seat by the fire also.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

The great Axe falling with in inches of Kazareen's head wakens him and he looks right at the newcommer and starts screaming AHHHH!!!!!!!! Dragonman! Gods of Krynn it's a Dragonman! Kaz gets up and runs for the hills. 

Aska gets up to run after him saying As a race, Kender have no fear. What could have done this to him?



OOC: Nice. drop a halfdragon next to a Krynn native and see what happens.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Oh yeah i forgot all about the Draconians

"I apologize if i have scared your halfling friend. Sometimes my appearance does that. My appearance has actually helped me versus my enemies at times."

With this Damien will relax near the warmth of the fire happy in the fact he has others to talk to.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 29, 2003)

As James mind goes back to his childhood on the beaches southern California (or was it the Florida coast?.....), he starts playing with the yo-yo....Sleeper, Walking The Dog, Cat in the Cradle...._Whoo Hooo...Damn...hate it when it hits me on the shoulder on the return.....What the hell is that? Hmm must be Holloween....._Walking up to the new comer, chewin' on a pez (from the Godzilla dispenser...)    Hey there mister...nice costume...would you like some candy? Kinda looks like you...your name Godzooky?James holds out some candy from the dispenser...

OOC: Hey would you guys mind if James takes the cigars, candy and yo-yo?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> The large figure extends his hand, you notice coppery scales and claws. [/COLOR]My name is Damien Westhoven of Suzail. Well met, as to how i came to be walking alone, it would seem i was waylayed after whiping out a coven of the cult of the dragon. I would love a bite to eat though i do have a bit of food of my own here and i am willing to share. Damien sits down by the fire setting his great axe on the ground.






 Um....Back doesn't work very well...
Please pick another cool colr (I have dibs on yellow  )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

Kazareen stops running in circles and just stands there panting from the running. Hey... No one else is running and screaming. I thought the game was when you see a Draconian you run and scream. That's what the humans did at home. He eventualy sees that no one else is playing and comes back to the camp. 

He walks up to the warrior sitting on the ground and while Kaz is standing he still is not as tall as the sitting dragon-man. Hi! I'm Kazareen Bricklebottom. Welcome to our camp. Were here to deliver a box to a clock in a Gnomish city. My friend Takote is dead now a spider eat him.

Aska hearing Kaz chokes back more tears.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 29, 2003)

ooc: not sure how the color thing works.


Damien acepts the piece of candy.

"No my name is not godzookie and no this is not a costume. And to you small one, thank you for your gratious welcome, sorry to hear of your friends demise. Thank you all for your hospitality, if you all have no problem i would not mind traveling with you guys, I have been walkingf alone for some time now and conversation is a welcome change."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

*He started it!*

Kaz's face beams. Conversation? I LOVE Conversation. Lets talk about where you come from OK. I come from Krynn where there is a great struggle for power between the gods. My family is a small one fromA floating city..... Kazareen looks like he's just getting warmed up when Aska throws a shiny new coin into view and he stops talking and runs to see the Shiney!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Valendir listens to Kaz talk about some sort of box and a clock.  But instead of asking Kaz about it, he turns to Aska and says What's this about a box and a clock?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

Aska gets a sad look on her face and says We were brought together by chance and ordered by the ruleing body of Whistle to take a box to the Gnome king in the city of Clocks. Kazareen is a Kender. a sweet and loving being but has the attention span of a gnat as you will notice if you look to your left and see he is trying to put your axe in his bag of holding. Come to think of it. I'm not even sure we _have_ the box anymore with his habbit of Borrowing items.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 29, 2003)

Damien picks up his axe before it dissapears into the void of a Kenders pack. 

"If you want company on your journey i woukld be available to help you out. Seems i have no pressing engagements right now."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Hmm... do you know what the box holds?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Jack Lobbins pipes up [COLOR-yellow]'Well, it ain't an _Atomie_ less there's two Boxes wit an Atomie in'm in The Dungeon, and wouldn't het be a _Queer_ thing! jack sits upon the Box and begins changing his tiny stockings 9blue for a bright violet pair, where does he get them?) Thinking back to the events of days past, he says 'Cor, Whut did them Orecol Fish say again?'


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 3, 2003)

Kael pipes up, having been silent for a while.  "They said something about the contents of strange boxes, and knowing our true purpose.  Typical oracles, they'd rather let you find your own answers than actually tell you anything."

He sighs.  "But no, we know nothing of what the box holds.  I don't think we've even tried to open it, though I suspect it would be magically locked."

Kael turns to Damien, to Valendir, and to James.  "The more company we have on this trip, the better, I'm certain; we've no idea what we might encounter.  If we're lucky... we'll encounter a way the hell out of this place."

_OOC:  I see no reason to change my spell preps, which were as follows:

Cleric Spells Prepared (6/5/4/3/2): 0-detect magic (2), detect poison, guidance, light, resistance; 1-bless (2), divine favor, sanctuary, shield of faith; 2-bull's strength (2), endurance, resist elements; 3-dispel magic, flame of faith, prayer; 4-freedom of movement, greater magic weapon_


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 3, 2003)

Looking down upon the city in front of them...Jack lights up one of the cigars...Find our way out of this place...whats wrong with this..the ways I see it is we stand to make quite a bit of moolaa...all we have to do is stay away from the local coppers and make some friends in low places, and we'd have no reason to leave.... He inhales deeply and blows a large smoke ring which drifts slowly down to the town.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2003)

I say we press on at this point. We need to deliver this package. we are after all geased or at least Aska,Takklin and Me. Kazareen says looking over his spells.

Aska wrapped in her cloak looks forlornly into the night. _How can I go on with them. Everything I have ever loved has been taken from me and when I start to trust and love again *bang* I'm alone again._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Geas?  You're under a geas?  Valendir sighs.  Well, let’s press on then.  Perhaps the city folk will have heard about my people.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Jack Lobbins walks about nearly tripping over the Spyglass affixed to his little pack (he being just over a foot tall and all...) Irked, Jack exclaims at Kaz and Kael 'Cor! Will yoo two bloomin Ninnies make up yer moinds on the Loot, so's we kin git ta the City...Blimey...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 10, 2003)

Loot? There's Loot? Where? Says Kaz as he finishes picking what he wants and heft's his pack onto his shoulder.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 11, 2003)

Kael winks at Jack.  "Don't worry, my tiny friend.  I think we can walk toward the city and talk about the loot at the same time.  Whether our Kender friend believes in the loot or not is another thing altogether.

"Gentlemen, milady.... shall we move toward our destination, and remove this geas from our friends?"


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Nov 11, 2003)

Damien stands up hefts his axe  "OK im ready."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Kael winks at Jack.  "Don't worry, my tiny friend.  I think we can walk toward the city and talk about the loot at the same time.  Whether our Kender friend believes in the loot or not is another thing altogether.
> 
> "Gentlemen, milady.... shall we move toward our destination, and remove this geas from our friends?"



Geese? Is ther a goose on me? Kaz says feeling around for the bird.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

Valendir checks the tension on his bow and adjusts his arm guard.  Then he rolls his neck in a circle, cracking it as he does so.  All right then, let's go.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 12, 2003)

Looking at the others, and down at the big city below...Jack thinks to himself...._Ahh the possibilities....fame, fortune...broads....now thats the life of the city..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2003)

Finally packed, Kazareen Bricklebottom starts down the hill towards the city. The Kender drawn like a moth to a flame by the lights. 

Aska keeps her silence. She simply holds Takote's blade and follows the fearless mage.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2003)

OoC:New thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=15


----------

